# 2021 - How's the Weather Where You Are



## debodun

We got about an inch of heavy, wet slush overnight. Hard to shovel - it sticks to the blade. I walked over to the library this morning and it seemed mild for this time of year - it's just above freezing right now. More snow predicted for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Ruby Rose

debodun said:


> We got about an inch of heavy, wet slush overnight. Hard to shovel - it sticks to the blade. I walked over to the library this morning and it seemed mild for this time of year - it's just above freezing right now. More snow predicted for tomorrow afternoon.


In my neck of the woods we appear to be all over the map these days. One day in the past week with our wind chill (we get a lot of that here) we registered at -34 C. On this same day, I peeked at the readings for Juneau, Alaska (seeing I visited there in 2018) and they registered at 0 C. Two days ago, I spoke with my daughter residing in Toronto (who'd been complaining it was -4 C) and informed her how balmy it was on this day at -8 C with little wind. I can still hear her laughter! I do believe that I am slightly acclimatized to residing in the Canadian Prairies.


----------



## debodun

For the next 10 days - seasonable temps, not much precip, thank goodness.


----------



## Murrmurr

RAIN!! Finally!


----------



## PamfromTx

Perfect weather for now.  Sun is bright.


----------



## Robert59

Here in middle Tennessee we had temps of 60's and 70's a few days ago and now it's in 50's during the day and lower at night.


----------



## Autumn

The weather here is absurd.  One day it's freezing, the next day it's up in the high 40s.  We got about 10' of snow, then 2 extreme rainstorms that washed it all away.  One day there's black ice on the roads, the next day people are jogging in shorts.   It's been very rare to even catch a glimpse of the sun...gray, gloomy days.  They've always said that if you want to see the weather change, go to New England and wait a bit...but this is nuts!


----------



## moviequeen1

It doesn't really feel like winter here,but I'm not complaining
We've only had 30 inches of snow so far{below normal} hasn't been bone chilling cold e.g temps in the teens,or a major snowstorm knock wood.I'm hoping for another mild/warm winter like last yr
Today its another cloudy day temps in the mid 30's


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy  temp in the  30s.
Might get sunshine by  the weekend.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Weather our way...the way I see it from living here the past ten years, there is no point in worrying about it at all, as it will always come, and sometimes with a vengeance! I don't mind the snow (coming from la belle Province de Quebec I am used to snow). It's the wind that blows me literally away as on those days I walk about with a ski pole in hand. I am a small person after all!

If we have a mild spell in the winter as we are in now, it is upsetting to our bones and I am sure that the animals, especially the horses, get frustrated. Personally I would rather have a consistent temperature instead of the fluctuating temperatures. 

Also, the Prairies need the moisture of the winter months, for the crops. We are always ready for the winter in the Prairies: clothes, gear-wise, piles of horse blankets, etc., to say nothing of the humongous thousand-pound hay bales that are piled up!


----------



## RadishRose

We're at 38F in central CT and mostly sunny.


----------



## debodun

Ever wonder...

https://www.almanac.com/fact/whats-the-difference-between-a-snow-shower


----------



## moviequeen1

Today is the 1st day since end of Dec we've had a sunny day,almost forgot what the 'yellow ball' in the sky looks like,temps in the mid 30's


----------



## Furryanimal

A chilly 3 Celsius and sunny.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 1 deg Celsius at the moment, and shortly it's forecast to be minus -2


----------



## debodun

Through most of next week, seasonable temps and no precip is forecast. Probably saving it up for when I have to go for my next step in my dental implant procedure on the 18th.


----------



## Pinky

Our days are holding around 2C, with sun (hallelujah!) .. and no precipitation. This is what we call "good weather"


----------



## Ruby Rose

We are having fabulous weather these past days hovering around -1 or so with wind, of course in lieu of -20s or so and also with that darn wind. I don't know what to wear early morn anymore and the horses are frustrated too with their natural Winter coats on and all. My bones don't like it one bit with the weather changing from one extreme to another.


----------



## Pink Biz

*It's been the same all week...sunny and high in the 20's.*


----------



## PamfromTx

Perfect   weather.


----------



## Ruby Rose

PamfromTx said:


> Perfect





PamfromTx said:


> It was such a sunny wind free day registering at -2, I just got back from a sleigh ride with my daughter about the property.


----------



## Mozzie

26 today, a change from the 38C we have been getting


----------



## Manatee

Bitter cold 52 this morning.


----------



## moviequeen1

another unseasonably 'warm day' temps near 40,usually its in the 20's


----------



## hollydolly

Been raining non stop all day


----------



## Irwin

62° F here in Denver, but it's a bit blustery.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's about 42 degrees right now and we're supposed to get a little bit of snow.  Snow is predicted for days to come too.


----------



## debodun

Sun was out in the morning - gradually becoming overcast. Looks like a big mess heading towards New York State.


----------



## debodun

Seasonably cool, overcast. Was lightly sleeting when church let out, but has since stopped.


----------



## Pinky

0 Celsius today, with intermittent sun .. same for tomorrow


----------



## RobinWren

The weather here can change throughout the day. This morning it was sunny, now overcast. I have often seen rain on one side of the hwy when it has been dry on the other.


----------



## Pappy

Unusually cold for Florida this year. 38 degrees this morning:


----------



## debodun

Seasonable temps. Intermittent snow flurries.


----------



## J.B Books

woke up to 9 degrees Fahrenheit his morning.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's darn cold today-25 right now.  Going up to 40 tomorrow-yay!


----------



## Sliverfox

Going to be 19* tonight,,may get more snow.


----------



## J.B Books

woke up to 31 today. yay
Looks like it will be 38 later today.

I may go for a walk!


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 28  with a wind.


----------



## debodun

Cooler than it has been, but still seasonable. Got about an inch of light fluffy snow this morning. Cool down predicted for the weekend (wouldn't you know it) with highs predicted to be in the low to mid 20sF and lows in the teens to single digits F.


----------



## asp3

We had an amazing three days of warm weather last weekend with new record highs recorded in the SF bay area.  We were out on the coast on Monday and the temp got up to 75 degrees which is very unusual for this time of year.  We often have a warm weekend like this around President's Day but this was the earliest very warm weekend we've ever had while I've lived here.  The records that were broken were generally about 100 years old.  Some of them were broke by 5 or 6 Fahrenheit degrees so it was a large difference.


----------



## katlupe

30 degrees and snowing right now.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today,p.sunny temps in the mid 20's with a breeze will feel colder,brrrrr!


----------



## Sliverfox

Chilly 17* when we got up ,,might get in the 20s today.
Light snow is falling.


----------



## J.B Books

7 degrees right now


----------



## Ruthanne

19 f right now.


----------



## hollydolly

It's a winter wonderland here... we have heavy snow... the children are out with mums and dads, having a wonderful time with sleds and building snowmen......


----------



## Tommy

Cold and windy.  12 degrees with an 18 mph breeze.  A good day to stay indoors.


----------



## Ronni

Well Mother Nature appears to be confused  about her role in Nashville Tennessee’s weather. We’re in the middle of Winter, but will be experiencing spring like temperatures for the next several days!

Last week the daytime temps barely made it above freezing during the day, and into the teens at night. This is next week’s forecast


----------



## Happy Joe

35Deg F. cloudy, may clear a bit later; the high is forecatst to reach 38. light winds, Had to scrape the frost off of the windshield but it came off easily.

... just another grey day...

Enjoy!


----------



## Ruby Rose

Pinky said:


> 0 Celsius today, with intermittent sun .. same for tomorrow


One of my daughters lives in Toronto...and she is bragging too! At 7:30 AM here in Manitoba, it registered -30 C with a touch of wind...man was it cold as I popped out later and did not linger though. The only comments coming from my daughter was 'I sure will never live there'...ha ha. You get used to the cold and learn to dress accordingly...many layers later.


----------



## moviequeen1

We have a winter advisory in WNY today,south of Buffalo will get ice/freezing rain change to snow
In the city where I live, supposedly getting 1-3 inches of snow.,temps will be in the 30's
I think the local 'weather experts' are trying to make this forecast into something its not.I say this because so far we've haven't had any major snow storms/blizzards.We've had above normal temps,below normal snow totals knock wood!


----------



## hollydolly

3rd day of snow. It's impacted and frozen... and the pavements are lethal for people to walk, so everyone is walking on the roads instead...


----------



## Ruby Rose

hollydolly said:


> It's a winter wonderland here... we have heavy snow... the children are out with mums and dads, having a wonderful time with sleds and building snowmen......


What a beautiful tableau!


moviequeen1 said:


> We have a winter advisory in WNY today,south of Buffalo will get ice/freezing rain change to snow
> In the city where I live, supposedly getting 1-3 inches of snow.,temps will be in the 30's
> I think the local 'weather experts' are trying to make this forecast into something its not.I say this because so far we've haven't had any major snow storms/blizzards.We've had above normal temps,below normal snow totals knock wood!


It is too darn cold here to snow...this AM registered at -34C PLUS wind which is probably close to -44C. I am going wait a couple of hours before stepping out this morning. All the horses have their warm multi-coloured blankies on which were put on last night. They sure don't mind wearing them.


----------



## J.B Books

Started snowing here last night about 6 pm
Snowed all night.
Will snow all day and into the night tonight.
Snowed about an inch just in the past hour. 
Waiting for my snow plow guy.
He may have to come here two times today.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruby Rose said:


> What a beautiful tableau!
> 
> It is too darn cold here to snow...this AM registered at -34C PLUS wind which is probably close to -44C. I am going wait a couple of hours before stepping out this morning. All the horses have their warm multi-coloured blankies on which were put on last night. They sure don't mind wearing them.


----------



## Sliverfox

Its in the 30s here with Rain!
When  temps drop tonight,,gonna get slippery.

Good day to stay in.


----------



## katlupe

30 degrees here right now. Looks cloudy but that can change.


----------



## asp3

We had our coldest morning of the winter so far.  It was 34 when I took the dogs out for their walk.  It's been 36 a few times earlier in the winter.


----------



## Happy Joe

Currently about 21 Deg F and snowing (flurries); 1 to 3 inches expected currently at ~4 on the car.

Gong to fire up the snow shovel in about an hour...

Enjoy!


----------



## debodun

Snow predicted starting this afternoon into tomorrow - up to 6 inches, then turning really cold towards the weekend even for January. Night-time lows in the single digits, maybe even below zero.


----------



## Liberty

High in the mid to low 70's today...sunny.  We'll take it for January!!


----------



## MarkinPhx

We had snow in Scottsdale yesterday. These are the mountains just a few miles from my condo. Cold this morning but our week if winter is about to end.


----------



## Pinky

-1C (feels like -10C) and snowing .. some white-out conditions from blowing snow. Back to -3C tomorrow.


----------



## MarciKS

It is 21F or -6C? here this morning. Thin layer of snow on everything.


----------



## Don M.

Here, its been cloudy, cold, light rain and No sun for the past 3 or 4 days.....really gloomy.  We might get a light dusting of snow tonight and tomorrow.  About the Only positive for January is that we haven't had a major snowfall.  About this time of year, I really start looking forward to Spring.


----------



## win231

I HATE cold.  It got down to 38 last night.  It was cold during my 45 minute walk - I couldn't even sweat, even though it was mostly uphill.  My hands were really hurting; I should have worn gloves.
In fact, the news reported that drivers were being treated for severe frostbite - of the middle finger.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruby Rose

Don M. said:


> Here, its been cloudy, cold, light rain and No sun for the past 3 or 4 days.....really gloomy.  We might get a light dusting of snow tonight and tomorrow.  About the Only positive for January is that we haven't had a major snowfall.  About this time of year, I really start looking forward to Spring.


I must be looking forward to Spring as well...as I have started making lists of things to do in Spring!


----------



## Pepper

Yay!  Snowing!


----------



## katlupe

I spoke too soon earlier.........snowing all day now. Canceled my appointment, not going outside today.


----------



## moviequeen1

An update from my morning post
It snowed here in the city,I'd say we got 3 inches,When I took my early walk this morning around 7 it wasn't snowing.I went on a brief walk around 10:30,the sidewalks had  snow/rain mix.My afternoon walk it wasn't bad ,temps in the 30's,snow was beginning to melt


----------



## jujube

Today was about perfect here.  I was out working in the yard in shorts and t-shirt.  Sorry......


----------



## Marie5656

Got less than 2 inches today.  Watching the weather now, I guess some icy rain due tonight, and Bitter cold later in week.


----------



## Murrmurr

There's a pretty big storm brewing out there right now. We lost electrical power here this evening for a couple hours or so. Looks like we could lose it again. But it's raining, and that's a good thing!


----------



## terry123

Had to run run the a/c for a few ours today.  Still in tee shirt and shorts right now.  Been in the seventies a few times this week.  Time to turn a/c off, turn on ceiling fan and go to bed. Nite y'all!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Been snowing for several hours here. Roads are a mess because we don`t get enough snow for people to know how to drive in it. Accidents everywhere and many roads closed. Glad I had no reason to go out this evening.


----------



## old medic

This evening I drove about 80 miles in the worst fog I think I ever been in... At times you could not see oncoming headlights untill they were 50 foot away


----------



## hollydolly

After 3 days of thick snow, we had a little rain and all the snow has melted... now it's overcast...


----------



## ronaldj

snow day at our local school...that is how our weather is.


----------



## J.B Books

Snow has stopped.
It's 15 F right now.
It will be in single digits the next few nights.


----------



## debodun

Got between 5 and 6 inches of snow. I went out and shoveled last evening, then had to do it again this morning.


----------



## Happy Joe

Finished shoveling the wind blown snow from yesterday.
Today started at 7 deg F (a mite chilly!), the high should be around 37 and it should be sunny.

Enjoy!


----------



## Pinky

It snowed yesterday, and I see scattered snowflakes out there today, though the sun is shining. The weekend forecast looks like it will be a bit colder, but snow is not in the forecast for a few days.


----------



## Tish

Perfect!

Today    18°C
Tonight    12°C
Now 14.6°C

Cloudy. High chance of showers, most likely during this afternoon and evening. Winds E/SE 30 to 45 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 16 and 21.


----------



## MarciKS

it's 24F and we saw 2-3 inches of snow


----------



## moviequeen1

Today is one of the coldest days we've had this winter.
When I went on my early walk at 6:45 it was 16brrr,no wind
The forecast today,p.sunny high in the 20's


----------



## Sliverfox

17*  and snowy


----------



## Tish

Perfect.

This morning 12°C
Today 19°C
Now 15.2°C 

Cloudy. Very high chance of rain. Heavy falls possible and the chance of a thunderstorm. Winds E/NE 15 to 25 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 16 and 21.


----------



## debodun

Arctic cold settling in. Forecast to be colder than average through the weekend with highs in the teens (F) and lows in single digits to below zero (F).


----------



## horseless carriage

Strong winds yesterday, blustery rain too, but not an umbrella day, that's for sure.


----------



## Sliverfox

18* with fluffy snow falling.

Our part of NW PA is a winter wonder land today.


----------



## moviequeen1

another 'bone chilling' day,temps in the teens


----------



## horseless carriage

There's a story behind that image of the woman whose hemline gets blown in the wind. It's not my wife when she was younger but she does have more than a passing resemblance. Londoners will have heard of the suburb of Ilford, my wife was shopping there on such a windy day. The buildings caused a vortex where the wind speeds down the side of the building and then swirls at ground level. That swirl lifted my wife's coat and skirt for all to see. She told me that she heard a crash, then a  second crash. Her misfortune had caused two motorists to become distracted, both hitting the car in front. My lady stepped into a side street and out of the way. "Nothing to do with me," she later told me, with a broad cheeky grin. Not much dear.


----------



## BertieJean

It's Florida and it's 42 degrees here. Something is wrong with this picture!


----------



## RadishRose

8 F on a sunny day in CT.


----------



## debodun

Crear and bright, but unseasonably cold even for January and the wind chill makes it worse. Have to keep the water dripping in the upstaits bathroom. No relief until early next week when more snow predicted. Nice crop of frost ferns in the windows.


----------



## J.B Books

8 F this morning and sunny.
Another winter storm to hit us Saturday night into Sunday.


----------



## Chet

horseless carriage said:


> Strong winds yesterday, blustery rain too, but not an umbrella day, that's for sure.
> View attachment 146812


Looks like I'm not the only dirty old man here.


----------



## Nathan

We're into the 3rd or 4th day of snowfall, here in the High Desert.  

It's about time, this fall and winter have been very dry and warm, a week ago I was wearing shorts and a tank top.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise.

This morning 15°C
Today 27°C
Now 18.0°C 

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers, most likely during this afternoon and early evening. The chance of a thunderstorm. Light winds becoming NW 20 to 30 km/h in the morning then becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## Marie5656

*A bit of snow, but this weekend is calling for bitter cold. Maybe some lake effect snow.   
I decided to go grocery shopping today, so I can bundle up and stay inside.  
Is it just me, or did we seem to tolerate cold better when we were kids?*


----------



## Pinky

Marie5656 said:


> *A bit of snow, but this weekend is calling for bitter cold. Maybe some lake effect snow.
> I decided to go grocery shopping today, so I can bundle up and stay inside.
> Is it just me, or did we seem to tolerate cold better when we were kids?*


It's not just you. Winters weren't that cold growing up in Vancouver, but it was cold in Alberta. Toronto winters can get pretty frigid (not too bad so far this winter). I recall walking to the subway in winter, wearing mini-length winter coats (high boots, though). It wasn't a big deal back then, in my 20's. Now, I feel the cold much more easily.


----------



## horseless carriage

Chet said:


> Looks like I'm not the only dirty old man here.


Oi! Less of the old.


----------



## Sliverfox

Now 21* &  snow fakes still coming  down.
We have at least 8 inches of snow.


----------



## hollydolly

Lashing down... I have to go out in a while.... 


ETA...it's now snowing heavily at 11.30am.... just got back from a 20 mile round trip and it's very unpleasant out there...  blinding snow, and floods on the lower roads..


----------



## debodun

Still frigid - as I type this the local temp is 12F (-11C) and the wind chill is 0F (-18C), but bright and sunny.


----------



## J.B Books

Snow on it's way....2nd storm this week.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Don M.

Cloudy, chilly, with light rain.  Heavier rains expected this afternoon and evening.  We did have a couple of hours of sunshine yesterday afternoon, and That was a welcome change.


----------



## chic

Bitter cold but we'll be getting a NorEaster Monday. Yikes.


----------



## Happy Joe

Sunny and warm (highs should be in the 50's F)... might hit 60F if the weather people are wrong.
Perhaps the last of the snow and ice will melt...

Enjoy!


----------



## Tish

Perfect.

This morning 15°C
Today 22°C
Now 17.3°C

Cloudy. Medium chance of showers during the morning and afternoon. The chance of a thunderstorm this afternoon. Winds E 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 18 and 27.


----------



## squatting dog

Don M. said:


> Cloudy, chilly, with light rain.  Heavier rains expected this afternoon and evening.  We did have a couple of hours of sunshine yesterday afternoon, and That was a welcome change.


Same here. Now, it'll probably pour down and wash out my newly graveled road.


----------



## connect1

29 degrees and it's snowing


----------



## Old Dummy

We’ve had a good snow cover now for a couple of weeks, maybe a foot or so.

It’s zero out at the moment, coldest it’s been so far this winter.


----------



## J.B Books

Got a foot of heavy wet snow starting at 6pm last night. Still coming down.
Supposed to snow all day today too.
My Dachshund was over his head when he jumped out the back door this morning.
I had to shovel the back step and little path for him for him to go out.
It was like shoveling wet sand.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today,temps will still be cold in the 20's,a  mini 'heat wave' { above 30 degrees} will arrive mid week When that happens,I won't have to wear long underwear when I go on my walks LOL!


----------



## Happyflowerlady

It is supposed to get clear up to 60 here in north Alabama today, and once it does that, it is all downhill from there, and much colder for at least the next two weeks. 
Even so, it seems to me like it is starting to think about Spring outside. My irises are starting to poke out of the ground a few inches, and that is always a good sign. 
My body thermostat just doesn’t work any more, so I am always too cold in the winter and too hot in the summer, and just a little while in the spring and fall when it is not too much of one or the other.


----------



## Sliverfox

Bit warmer today, 25 with light snow falling.


----------



## Sunny

Snowing, hard. Supposed to continue till tomorrow.


----------



## Old Dummy

moviequeen1 said:


> Today,temps will still be cold in the 20's,a  mini 'heat wave' { above 30 degrees} will arrive mid week When that happens,I won't have to wear long underwear when I go on my walks LOL!


Eh, I wear long johns from maybe early November til April sometime. I've been thinking of buying another pair so I can wash these once in a while.


----------



## Chet

Snow starting tonight and continuing till mid Tuesday. Possible up to 15 inches total.


----------



## debodun

Same here, Chet.


----------



## JustBonee

Amazingly beautiful weather for January ...  sunny and warm,  and little rain.  Great for taking walks.


----------



## J.B Books

pushed snow away from garage door so my snow plow guy can remove it.y can remove it.


----------



## debodun

Predicted snowfall totals from the coming storm around my vicinity. Right on the border between 4 - 8" and 8 - 12".


----------



## RadishRose

17F right now, high to be 25F.

That snowstorm will hit CT tomorrow and possibly into Tues. 6-9" predicted.


----------



## Don M.

This latest Front gave us about 1.5 inches of rain yesterday, and today it's cloudy, cold and windy.  As this big front moves East, there will probably be lots of areas in the NE which have to contend with excessive amounts of snowfall.


----------



## debodun

Reminds me of the one we got in the middle of December. Every time I listened to the forecast, the total went up and we still got 20 inches which was more than the highest prediction.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Got about 6-8 inches of snow last night. *


----------



## Tish

Not too bad today.

This morning 14°C
Today 29°C
Now 16.3°C 

Partly cloudy. Very high chance of showers late this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening, possibly severe with possible heavy falls. Winds NE/SE 15 to 25 km/h tending NW/NE 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures around 30.


----------



## fmdog44

68 & sunny


----------



## Old Dummy

debodun said:


> Predicted snowfall totals from the coming storm around my vicinity. Right on the border between 4 - 8" and 8 - 12".
> 
> View attachment 147188



I'm a couple hundred miles west of you, south of Rochester in the Finger Lakes. No big snow coming here, this time anyway.


----------



## Ruby Rose

What two wonderful days it has been...yesterday we registered at -4 C and right now today it is -5 C. It has been to us absolutely balmy after so many days of that Polar 'cold' vortex + wind. The horses are all sunning themselves, the ducks and chickens popped out and we all couldn't stay in. Almost felt like Spring was coming in our neck of the woods. Still have a lot of snow hanging around!


----------



## Ruby Rose

horseless carriage said:


> Strong winds yesterday, blustery rain too, but not an umbrella day, that's for sure.
> View attachment 146812


She looks like Leslie Caron doing her thing in Paris, France


----------



## Lewkat

The nor'easter we have been promised has begun and New Jersey has been declared in a state of emergency commencing at 7:00pm through Tuesday.


----------



## hollydolly

cold & sleeting.... it's almost 11pm I had to go get something from the car , I didn't even know it was sleeting up until then... forecast says we're going to get up to 8inch of snow tomorrow.. I'm not sure if that's true


----------



## Pinky

The weather here is holding steady, around -2C to -3C, with snow in forecast for later in the week. 

Let's see what February and March bring


----------



## Keesha

It was -21 this morning. It warmed up to -12 or something with lots of snow.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

11” added yesterday, to the 8” from last weekend. So so pretty


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@debodun @RadishRose & @Pink Biz  I was wondering who else is in the path of this snow storm. We are predicted to get 8 - 12" here in north Jersey as well. It's Sunday 11:41 p.m. and the snow was predicted to start in 21 minutes but just woke up from a nap and I'd say we have an inch already. The snow is fine but steady and blowing a little. One forecast I saw said this will continue into Tuesday 6 a.m., another said until Tuesday evening.


----------



## Manatee

We went for a ride down to the beach with the top down on the car.


----------



## Old Dummy

I've not been watching the forecast in recent days, but now I see we're supposed to get 6-12" starting Tuesday, as the storm gets up the coast a ways and the north east winds hit us from the backside.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Manatee said:


> We went for a ride down to the beach with the top down on the car.


*That's* right...rub it in!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Whoa. They upped the total from 8 - 12 to 18 - 24 inches!


----------



## hollydolly

No quite light yet, but from what I can see it's a little damp... no rain tho'


----------



## moviequeen1

a bit warmer than its been past couple of days,high today near 30 with a couple inches of snow


----------



## Gemma

Lightly snow this morning but have about 5" of snow on the ground so far that fell throughout the night. Temperature is 24ºF but with the wind chill factored in, it feels like 17ºF.


----------



## Sliverfox

27* and still  Snowing,,  fine flakes which could become    rain!

Couldn't  sleep last  night.'
Woke up with a  shoulder that feels   mini elephant jumped on it.


----------



## Keesha

Snow? Our backyard


----------



## debodun

Update snowfall map. Now I'm on the border of 4 - 6" and 6 - 10". Hopefully, being so cold, it will be a light, dry snow.


----------



## chic

I'm supposed to get anywhere anywhere from 8" to 20". That's a wide margin and honestly, I'm not ready for any of it.  I hate snow.


----------



## Sunny

It stopped snowing, but there's plenty of snow and ice on the ground. And it's freezing outside. Fortunately, I don't have to go anywhere.


----------



## RadishRose

Snowing, fine flakes but coming steadily.
High around 32.
Winds NNE at 15 to 25 mph.  
Snow accumulating 5 to 8 inches. 
 Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph.

I'd guess about 4 inches so far.


----------



## mellowyellow

Steve Kent skis through Times Square during a snowstorm in the Manhattan borough of New York.


----------



## RadishRose

Go Steve!


----------



## Tish

Perfection 36 mils of rain last night Woohoo!

Today 23°C
Tonight    11°C
Now 16.8°C 

Partly cloudy. High chance of showers in the NE, medium chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm in the morning and afternoon. Winds S/SE 15 to 20 km/h tending E/SE 20 to 30 km/h in the late morning and afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid-20s.


----------



## debodun

Hard to tell how much snow we got here because of strong winds and drifting, but probably not over 3 inches. Still flurrying a little, though.


----------



## funsearcher!

Anticipated high is 60 and sunny


----------



## Sliverfox

It's 22  may get to 25  today,,not snowing  .


----------



## Pinky

Toronto weather for the week:


----------



## Tish

Perfect weather.

This morning 10°C
Today 24°C
Now 14.4°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower. Winds E/SE 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the morning then becoming E/NE 15 to 25 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid-20s.


----------



## moviequeen1

The sun is out for the 1st time in a couple of days boosts my spirits,temps near 30
good weather to take my walks


----------



## hollydolly

It rained this morning, but it's dry now... almost sunny, not quite ... 50 deg F


----------



## J.B Books

11 F this morning.


----------



## Sliverfox

20,, no snow.

Maybe the snow making machine is broke?


----------



## Buckeye

18 F here in Buckeye land this morning.  Still have a little snow on the ground, but the streets look okay.  I have things to do today.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

New Jersey got hit with a lot of snow. We are still digging out. My son got most of it done yesterday. I just heard there may be more on the way. Photo shows my backyard and my son doing out driveway.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise.

Today 27°C
Tonight 16°C
Now 23.1°C 

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers during this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Winds N/NE 15 to 25 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## Don M.

The coldest weather of the Winter, so far, is supposed to hit the Midwest this weekend, and extending through most of next week.  There is a good chance that the NE will be experiencing another heavy snowfall, by midweek, as a result.  Anyone living in the upper Midwest and NE states might want to make a grocery store run at their first opportunity.  It will be mid February before we see a warming trend, here.


----------



## MickaC

Pinky said:


> Toronto weather for the week:
> View attachment 147580


Wow Pinky....
You're going to be a lot warmer than here.
Starting Friday temps are going take a nosedive.
Winter is back today........snow, high wind, but mild, -6
Tomorrow, falling temps to - 15 daytime.
Freezer from there.......Daytime.......-24 to -26 to -28 on Sunday.
Nites down to -32 to -35..
No skinny dipping for a few days.
Just for the record........I HATE WINTER.


----------



## Sassycakes

We are just recovering from a heavy snowstorm, Monday and Tuesday. We are expecting snow and rain on Friday. I have to admit I don't care for snow.


----------



## J.B Books

After cleaning up from the 13" of snow we got Sunday night we are expecting another 6" starting at noon today.
Then we go into an Arctic blast or a week.
Below Zero temps overnight starting Friday night. Highs in the single digits.
Sunday will be a high of 4 F with a nighttime low of -8 F


----------



## MarkinPhx

Last week we had our week of winter. This week the highs are in the upper 70's. The Phoenix Open (Golf's biggest party) is this weekend and I usually go to that but not this year. Teams will be arriving soon for Spring training but as of now nobody will be attending the games. The weather feels like Spring but not anything else does.


----------



## hollydolly

45 deg f... clear but dull.....


----------



## Buckeye

Buckeye said:


> 18 F here in Buckeye land this morning.  Still have a little snow on the ground, but the streets look okay.  I have things to do today.


And again today.  Deja Vu


----------



## BertieJean

Current temp in Palm Coast FL is 31 degrees! My poor little mandarin tree that I grew from a seed is covered in frost


----------



## moviequeen1

Another beautiful ,sunny day, just like yesterday,a bit warmer
Its days like these I truly enjoy going on my walks


----------



## Ruby Rose

Pinky said:


> Toronto weather for the week:
> View attachment 147580


My daughter in Toronto is happy too with the weather...as for me. all I can say is 'it is bloody cold right at this time with the wind -26 C and expect to be dipping into the -mid-30s C for the next four days or so...so 'tis balmy our way...NO


----------



## Ruby Rose

MickaC said:


> Wow Pinky....
> You're going to be a lot warmer than here.
> Starting Friday temps are going take a nosedive.
> Winter is back today........snow, high wind, but mild, -6
> Tomorrow, falling temps to - 15 daytime.
> Freezer from there.......Daytime.......-24 to -26 to -28 on Sunday.
> Nites down to -32 to -35..
> No skinny dipping for a few days.
> Just for the record........I HATE WINTER.


Sounds like our weather but we started our nosedive last night. I don't mind the cold...it is the wind that I hate...it tries to knock me over all the time so I have to walk about with my ski poles to hold me up.


----------



## Serenity4321

BertieJean said:


> Current temp in Palm Coast FL is 31 degrees! My poor little mandarin tree that I grew from a seed is covered in frost


I am in Lakeland Fl and it was 38 last night but 64 right now...I love when it gets cold but so sorry to hear about your mandarin tree.


----------



## Tish

A warm one today.

This morning 16°C
Today 28°C
Now 17.7°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers during this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Winds NE 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## Sliverfox

Today in NW PA.. we had a'heat wave',,,got up to 37*


----------



## Gemma

A gorgeous sunny day today.  Reached 46ºF!  Felt great to spend most of the day outdoors.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny-ish..41 deg at just after 9am... but rain forecast for later


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe

Yesterday was sunny and I had my blinds up and my plants on the sill sucking up all that sunshine. Today it has snowed a bit and the plow was here. Still coming down.


----------



## Sliverfox

Windy 17mph ,, 31* out,,no snow.        bbbrrrrr


----------



## Ruby Rose

Gemma said:


> A gorgeous sunny day today.  Reached 46ºF!  Felt great to spend most of the day outdoors.


I dont want to talk about it...it was so blooming cold and extremely windy out yesterday that I didn't manage to get out at all!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Well the rain which was forecast didn't materialise, and now at 2.30pm it's gloious sunny and warm.. I've got all my windows and my back doors wide open...


----------



## Tish

Perfect weather.

This morning 18°C
Today 24°C
Now 21.0°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of showers, becoming less likely this afternoon. Rain heavy at times early this morning. The chance of a thunderstorm during the morning and afternoon, possibly severe. Winds N 15 to 25 km/h turning W/NW 25 to 35 km/h during the morning and early afternoon. Daytime maxi


----------



## moviequeen1

a winter weather warning is in effect today from 4pm-Sat afternoon for most of WNY
The 'lake effect' snow supposedly will hit the city first {where I live} anywhere between 6-12 inches of snow.What will make it worse will be the winds anywhere between 30-50mph
I'll be interested to see how much snow we get by tomorrow morning
One of the major problems I have with the local'weather experts' they never accurately say how much snow an area will receive


----------



## Jules

It’s February so now I can (almost) cope with anything.  Even if hit with nasty storms, I know they won’t last.  I’ll still b*tch, just not as much.


----------



## hollydolly

it's 9.45 the sun is shining and it's a glorious looking morning. There is no evidence that just 45 minutes ago when I drove to the next town to drop my o/h off, that there was torrential rain.... now there's a huge rainbow outside....


----------



## MrPants

Warming up nicely here today & tomorrow   
A good chance to get out and do some ice fishing this weekend!

*Sat*
6 Feb


-3°C
30%
Chance of light snow

Tonight




-11°C
30%
Chance of light snow


----------



## moviequeen1

When I woke up this morning looked out my bedroom window,no surprise,we had 2 inches of snow NOT the 6-12 the local 'weather people' had predicted
The forecast for today peeks of sun,snow flurries, temps in the 20's


----------



## Ruby Rose

MrPants said:


> Warming up nicely here today & tomorrow
> A good chance to get out and do some ice fishing this weekend!
> 
> *Sat*
> 6 Feb
> 
> 
> -3°C
> 30%
> Chance of light snow
> 
> Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -11°C
> 30%
> Chance of light snow


it is 7:00 AM and it is reading -30 C and that wind is really blowing so I figure it is probably in the -40s C .....AND WAAA I HAVE TO GO OUT!!!


----------



## J.B Books

Zero F here this morning.
That's -18 C for some of you.


----------



## Pinky

It snowed overnight, but doesn't appear to be as much as forecasted. Going out for a bit this afternoon. I hope the roads are well salted, as it's -6C today.


----------



## Don M.

We've got snow moving in around noon....2 to 4 inches forecasted.  Then, the temperatures take a dive for the next week,, and we won't get above freezing until the middle of February.  This "polar vortex" will give us a miserable week, but hopefully this will be Winters last blast.


----------



## debodun

Seasonable temps. Snow squall earlier, then the sun was out 5 minutes later. More snow predicted for Sunday - 1 to 3 inches.


----------



## Sliverfox

Cold & windy.


----------



## MrPants

Ruby Rose said:


> it is 7:00 AM and it is reading -30 C and that wind is really blowing so I figure it is probably in the -40s C .....AND WAAA I HAVE TO GO OUT!!!


I sent our normal weather to you for the weekend


----------



## Ruby Rose

MrPants said:


> I sent our normal weather to you for the weekend


Thanks for nothing! Tis wicked out there!


----------



## MrPants

Ruby Rose said:


> Thanks for nothing! Tis wicked out there!


I bet. Wicked wind too right?


----------



## Ruby Rose

MrPants said:


> I bet. Wicked wind too right?


Yep...'tis the wind I don't like...it seems we have windier bouts here then other places I lived at like Quebec and even Newfoundland. I am used to cold and snow and know how to dress accordingly...many layers later!


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise.

This morning 13°C
Today 26°C
Now 14.2°C

Mostly sunny. Medium chance of showers in the SE, slight chance elsewhere. Light winds becoming W/SW 15 to 20 km/h in the morning then shifting E/SE 15 to 25 km/h in the late morning and afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Tish said:


> Another perfect day in Paradise.
> 
> This morning 13°C
> Today 26°C
> Now 14.2°C
> 
> Mostly sunny. Medium chance of showers in the SE, slight chance elsewhere. Light winds becoming W/SW 15 to 20 km/h in the morning then shifting E/SE 15 to 25 km/h in the late morning and afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


I must ask you...do you ever get snow in your neck of the woods? Down our Country Road, there is a new family that moved in last month. They are from New Zealand. The kids, apparently, have never seen snow and of course our present Artic Vortex is driving them all a tad crazy...as well as unbelievable. I haven't talked with the family as yet as we are still in code red, etc.


----------



## J.B Books

Negative 10 F now........ That's -24C

A bit on the chilly side.


----------



## hollydolly

Cold, windy and snowing


----------



## JonDouglas

Here we go again - another 6 inches predicted on top of the foot we got last.  Should start falling any minute now so I will just recycle a pic from the last snowfall that was the break-in for the new snowblower. 







Comes in handy creating a path into the back yard to get to the bird feeder. Deer like using the path on their way around the house.


----------



## moviequeen1

Another cloudy day with snow flurries highs is the mid 20's
I was looking at today's Buffalo News to see what the snow total was from yesterday, 7 inches
This is a very misleading fact because the snow totals are always taken  at the Buffalo International Airport where the  weather station is located in Cheektowaga,NY{burb of Buffalo} some areas get more or less depending how close you live to Lake Erie
I live right in the city,25 min from the airport,we got only 2 inches


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy  19* with light  snow falling.


----------



## Buckeye

Woke up to about 1" of new snow.  25F this morning, may get up to 30.  Or not.


----------



## Ruby Rose

moviequeen1 said:


> Another cloudy day with snow flurries highs is the mid 20's
> I was looking at today's Buffalo News to see what the snow total was from yesterday, 7 inches
> This is a very misleading fact because the snow totals are always taken  at the Buffalo International Airport where the  weather station is located in Cheektowaga,NY{burb of Buffalo} some areas get more or less depending how close you live to Lake Erie
> I live right in the city,25 min from the airport,we got only 2 inches


COLD COLD COLD!


----------



## Lara

37 degrees and raining Be happy you have pretty snow


----------



## Old Dummy

I've got a good foot of snow cover, but no new snow for the last couple of days.

It plunged very quickly to +2 F. last night before midnight, then started to rise. Was +14 when I got up.


----------



## Ruby Rose

JonDouglas said:


> Here we go again - another 6 inches predicted on top of the foot we got last.  Should start falling any minute now so I will just recycle a pic from the last snowfall that was the break-in for the new snowblower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comes in handy creating a path into the back yard to get to the bird feeder. Deer like using the path on their way around the house.


Love the bike behind the snow blower! We don't use a snow blower around here...my son-in-law uses his skidsteer for pretty well everything, snow, manure...you name it. Makes super paths everywhere. The quad gets a lot of usage as well.


----------



## JonDouglas

Ruby Rose said:


> Love the bike behind the snow blower! We don't use a snow blower around here...my son-in-law uses his skidsteer for pretty well everything, snow, manure...you name it. Makes super paths everywhere. The quad gets a lot of usage as well.


There's usually 3 bikes in there.  Two belong to the kid and one is mine.  Winter use of the bike is in an inversely proportional relation to my age.  We'd love to have a skidsteer for snow and yard work out back but it would be an expensive bit of overkill for our few acres.


----------



## debodun

Snowing already. Cooler than average temps forecast through the week.


----------



## Tish

Ruby Rose said:


> I must ask you...do you ever get snow in your neck of the woods? Down our Country Road, there is a new family that moved in last month. They are from New Zealand. The kids, apparently, have never seen snow and of course our present Artic Vortex is driving them all a tad crazy...as well as unbelievable. I haven't talked with the family as yet as we are still in code red, etc.


Yes, we do get snow in Winter.
Hope you are out of code red soon.


----------



## Tish

A nice cool one today.

This morning 12°C
Today 23°C
Now 13.6°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the SE, near zero chance elsewhere. Winds E 15 to 25 km/h becoming light in the morning then becoming E 15 to 25 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 21 to 26.


----------



## Gemma

3ºF (-16C) this morning. Suppose to reach to low 20's today.


----------



## Sliverfox

5*       Need I say more?


----------



## Ruby Rose

Gemma said:


> 3ºF (-16C) this morning. Suppose to reach to low 20's today.


I'll trade you...'tis -37 C at 8:00 AM + wind chill and we expect to continue this way until next weekend!


----------



## hollydolly

Snowing, minus  - 7 deg f


----------



## J.B Books

below zero F here for a few more days....


----------



## Lee

No snow but brrrr cold. Minus 10C I think.


----------



## Happy Joe

Forecast says, today; high around 55 F Low around 24 F; partly cloudy with winds out of the NE at 5 to 10 MPH, ~ 2% chance of rain.
Almost all of the snow is gone.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ruby Rose

Happy Joe said:


> Forecast says, today; high around 55 F Low around 24 F; partly cloudy with winds out of the NE at 5 to 10 MPH, ~ 2% chance of rain.
> Almost all of the snow is gone.
> 
> Enjoy!


show-off!


----------



## Liberty

High in the 70's for the next couple of days.  Our kind of Feb. weather... wildflowers and some spring bulbs are blooming their heads off...few butterflies around, too.


----------



## RadishRose

Sunny now, 20-something F, but it snowed all day yesterday, 6-7 inches.
Snow predicted again starting tomorrow morning, up to 4 inches.


----------



## MarciKS

It's 7° here.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Lee said:


> No snow but brrrr cold. Minus 10C I think.


'Tis -30 C but the wind abated a bit so I Sneaked out for a bit of fresh air...needless to say I did not linger and I was layered up to the eyeballs! A good thing I came back in, haha, as the wind has started up again and with the wind it registers at -44 C. Hard to stay indoors!


----------



## debodun

Snow almost every other day - nothing major, just some "nuisance" storms, but Arctic cold will settle in over the coming weekend.


----------



## Tish

The same as yesterday.

This morning 12°C
Today 21°C
Now 14.3°C

Cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E, most likely this evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds E 15 to 25 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 24.


----------



## debodun

Steady light snow. 2 to 4 inches predicted.


----------



## Jules

-19C. The worst we’ve had this winter.  No walk for me today.


----------



## Pinky

It's a balmy 9C here today, with sun and blue skies


----------



## Tish

Perfect weather.

This morning 12°C
Today 23°C
Now 15.2°C

Cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the E in the morning and early afternoon. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds E 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the middle of the day then becoming E 15 to 20 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 26.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Maybe (???) the last blast!!
.


----------



## Furryanimal

Below freezing with snow flurries


----------



## Bee

Snow....snow...and...more...snow.


----------



## moviequeen1

Another p.sunny day temps in the mid 20's,no wind which feels warmer especially with the sun out


----------



## Sliverfox

19* out with no snow  for couple of  days.


----------



## Tish

A warm one today.

Today 29°C
Tonight    17°C
Now 20.0°C

Mostly sunny. The chance of fog early this morning. Slight chance of a shower in the SE, near zero chance elsewhere. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures around 30.


----------



## Ken N Tx

29 degrees headed to 38 later today..


----------



## Buckeye

At 4 a.m. it is 25F, 2" of snow on the ground, and it is still coming down.  I hate snow.


----------



## hollydolly

*we have 30 deg , and although it's not snowing we still have snow laying from yesterday.... *


----------



## Ruby Rose

'tis 8 AM and it reads at -38 plus the wind...guess I hibernate again today!


----------



## Ruby Rose

Pinky said:


> It's a balmy 9C here today, with sun and blue skies


If my daughter residing in Toronto phones to complain about her weather...I will gently hang up!


----------



## AprilSun

You are making me cold just reading your weather reports. This makes my 53 degrees sound like a heat wave.


----------



## Irwin

It's been cold here in Denver, but at least we're not getting too much snow. (Knock on wood.) My back appreciates that.


----------



## JustBonee

We are getting ready for a winter blast of really cold from the north  by Monday.    Maybe  snow/ice coming...


----------



## Ruby Rose

AprilSun said:


> You are making me cold just reading your weather reports. This makes my 53 degrees sound like a heat wave.


Milder weather has been promised beginning Monday with a balmy -18 C...I can hardly wait!


----------



## drifter

It's cold.


----------



## Jules

Ruby Rose said:


> Milder weather has been promised beginning Monday with a balmy -18 C...I can hardly wait!


Have endured many winter like that.  Yesterday I was reminiscing about how thrilled we were when it warmed up to -17.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Bonnie said:


> We are getting ready for a winter blast of really cold from the north  by Monday.    Maybe  snow/ice coming...


perhaps...it is your turn...we are all tired of this Polar Vortex seemingly lasting forever


----------



## debodun

For the next 10 days it's either going to be unseasonably cold (even for mid-February) or snowing.


----------



## Tish

Another warm one.

This morning 17°C
Today 27°C
Now 20.1°C

Cloudy. High chance of rain, most likely during this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Winds NW 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## terry123

Yes going to be really cold here in Houston.  First time in a long time to be expecting an ice storm and snow.  Hope electricity stays on. Am watching weather now and they say another one possibly Wednesday.  

I am prepared with a grocery delivery from Kroger yesterday and one from Spec's.   Will enjoy a little White Russian every night before bed time.


----------



## J.B Books

9 F here. Light snow. Will snow all day tomorrow too.


----------



## Chet

Cold with snow for the foreseeable future.


----------



## hollydolly

Snow still not thawed , temps around 0 degrees ..later forecast is for around minus-6


----------



## Ruby Rose

terry123 said:


> Yes going to be really cold here in Houston.  First time in a long time to be expecting an ice storm and snow.  Hope electricity stays on. Am watching weather now and they say another one possibly Wednesday.
> 
> I am prepared with a grocery delivery from Kroger yesterday and one from Spec's.   Will enjoy a little White Russian every night before bed time.


hang in...sounds like you are ready


----------



## MarciKS

It is currently 2° with a windchill of -17° and it's still expected to get worse yet.


----------



## MarciKS

terry123 said:


> Yes going to be really cold here in Houston.  First time in a long time to be expecting an ice storm and snow.  Hope electricity stays on. Am watching weather now and they say another one possibly Wednesday.
> 
> I am prepared with a grocery delivery from Kroger yesterday and one from Spec's.   Will enjoy a little White Russian every night before bed time.


We will be getting some snow over the weekend here as well. It's so cold it's dangerous out. Stay warm!


----------



## Ruby Rose

MarciKS said:


> It is currently 2° with a windchill of -17° and it's still expected to get worse yet.


I love coffee in the morning too. Time to get the balaclava on!


----------



## MarciKS

Ruby Rose said:


> I love coffee in the morning too. Time to get the balaclava on!


I'm drinking mine. I wish I was already retired cuz I dread going out to start the van.


----------



## Don M.

The sun just came out here, a few minutes ago.....the first time we've had sunshine in over a week.  However, the temperature is hovering around 5F, and by Sunday/Monday we can expect another round of snowfall with temperatures not reaching 0 degrees F.  The forecast says we will probably reach or set a new record for low temperatures this weekend....and it will be around next weekend before we get above freezing.  

We could sure use some "global warming" this month.


----------



## Tish

A nice cool one.

This morning 19°C
Today 22°C
Now 20.5°C

Cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E, slight chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm during the morning and afternoon. Light winds becoming E/SE 15 to 25 km/h in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 28.


----------



## mellowyellow

The Thames River in Teddington, south west London, froze over for the first time in
over 60 years yesterday (Thursday)


The last time the River Thames froze over was in the 1960s.


----------



## Furryanimal

Snowing -for the next five hours apparently -and feels like minus7!


----------



## J.B Books

3 F this morning.
Snow all day.
Tonight it will be -13 F
Chilly


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny 14 heading up to 24.


----------



## hollydolly

minus - 1 today... snow still hasn't thawed in the garden


----------



## Ruby Rose

Furryanimal said:


> Snowing -for the next five hours apparently -and feels like minus7!


'Tis -37 C right now but the wind is not too bad so will be able to step out and 'morning the horses. We just heard that the coyotes are back...a tad sooner than predicted...so no sneaking out in the dark or such...


----------



## Irwin

-2°F here in Denver. Our heater can't keep up! It's 63° in the house with the thermostat set on 70°! Luckily, we have space heaters in our offices.


----------



## Ruby Rose

This is the coldest February I have experienced since moving here!


----------



## Tish

Perfect.

This morning 11°C
Today 21°C
Now 10.3°C

Partly cloudy. The chance of fog in the SE early this morning. Slight chance of a shower in the SE, most likely this evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds SE 15 to 25 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures 21 to 26.


----------



## mellowyellow

The Netherlands, Saturday morning


----------



## J.B Books

2 F right now. Going down to Neg 13 F tonight.

High for tomorrow will be 4 F 

Chilly. All the lakes have Ice shanties on them now.

You know it's snowing hard at night around here when you hear the snow mobiles buzzing down the street.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruby Rose

mellowyellow said:


> The Netherlands, Saturday morning
> 
> View attachment 149701


I remember visiting the Netherlands and loved every minute of it. How I would love to skate again especially there!


----------



## Repondering

High of minus 4* F tomorrow and a low of minus 20*F.  About the same the day after.  We've had two 12 inch snow falls within a week and the 15 inch snow from a month ago is still on the ground.  The snow I've pushed off my deck doesn't leave much space to push any more off and the snowblower has deposited two large berms of snow on either side of my driveway.  I've added extra antifreeze to both my vehicles and attached an electric battery tender to the 3 year old battery on my pickup truck.  I have a lot of food to eat and books to read.  But I'm alone.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Repondering said:


> High of minus 4* F tomorrow and a low of minus 20*F.  About the same the day after.  We've had two 12 inch snow falls within a week and the 15 inch snow from a month ago is still on the ground.  The snow I've pushed off my deck doesn't leave much space to push any more off and the snowblower has deposited two large berms of snow on either side of my driveway.  I've added extra antifreeze to both my vehicles and attached an electric battery tender to the 3 year old battery on my pickup truck.  I have a lot of food to eat and books to read.  But I'm alone.


Where I am, we don't have a significant snowfall...the initial is still there...has been simply too cold for a big snowfall...but nicer weather expected by the end of next week...so betcha...we will get a dump of snow!


----------



## Ruby Rose

Irwin said:


> -2°F here in Denver. Our heater can't keep up! It's 63° in the house with the thermostat set on 70°! Luckily, we have space heaters in our offices.


A question...do you have a lot of wind in Denver...I have similar problem keeping my place heated especially when we get an Artic wind passing through...ha ha as we have had past 7 days!


----------



## Don M.

We've had a fairly mild Winter....Until this past week.  The first 2 or 3 weeks of February are making up for the moderate weather we've had.  It looks like we will have at least 15 days with temperatures well below freezing, and more snow on the way starting tomorrow.   Many parts of this area may even set new low records in the next 2 or 3 days.  C'mon Spring!


----------



## Ken N Tx

20 degrees and snowing!!

I   Texas!!


----------



## hollydolly

3 Deg...but due to the wind chill it feels like minus - 2


----------



## J.B Books

-7 F
Windchill -25 F
Driveway plowed last night after it stopped snowing.
Too cold to snow now.


----------



## Pappy

Warm, but right now, 7:43 am, we are getting hard rain and lightning. Looks like the Daytona 500 is a washout.


----------



## Ruby Rose

hollydolly said:


> 3 Deg...but due to the wind chill it feels like minus - 2


I'll take it!


----------



## Sliverfox

Light snow falling 20  heading to 26 this afternoon.

Will be under winter storm watch Monday.


----------



## JonDouglas

The thought of more snow here makes me think of winter downhill sports.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Sliverfox said:


> Light snow falling 20  heading to 26 this afternoon.
> 
> Will be under winter storm watch Monday.


'tis 8:00 AM and reading at -37C...here's hoping


----------



## Ruby Rose

JonDouglas said:


> The thought of more snow here makes me think of winter downhill sports.


I would love to toboggan down that hill with that beer in hand! 'Tis an old Quebec sport...you gotta love it!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruby Rose said:


> 'tis 8:00 AM and reading at -37C...here's hoping


Brrr...

Stay warm, Ruby.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Aunt Marg said:


> Brrr...
> 
> Stay warm, Ruby.



thanks Marg...must tell you when all layered up one walks funny...definitely not sexy...no wiggle...nothing...good for the posture, though!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruby Rose said:


> thanks Marg...must tell you when all layered up one walks funny...definitely not sexy...no wiggle...nothing...good for the posture, though!


LOL!

Thanks for the laugh, Ruby!

Yes, it does tend to resemble that of a toy soldier, doesn't it.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Aunt Marg said:


> LOL!
> 
> Thanks for the laugh, Ruby!
> 
> Yes, it does tend to resemble that of a toy soldier, doesn't it.


Come to think of it...that is what we felt like when Mom put us all out in our snowsuits and we couldn't move...if we fell, someone had to help us get up...Waaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruby Rose said:


> Come to think of it...that is what we felt like when Mom put us all out in our snowsuits and we couldn't move...if we fell, someone had to help us get up...Waaaaaaaaaaa


I remember those days! LOL!

With my own children, seemed I would no sooner bundle them all up and send them out the door to play, and someone would have to go to the bathroom. Boots, zippers, buttons, snaps, and by the time you got everything pulled off, the poor kid would wet their pants.


----------



## Happy Joe

3 deg F when I got up this morning...may get down to -10F according to the forecasts; Guess that I will not be shoveling snow.

Enjoy!


----------



## MarciKS

It's currently 2° with a wind chill of -20. Tomorrow our wind chill will be -30. We got an inch of snow sometime while I slept. The forecast is for 2-4 inches. We'll see what the day brings.


----------



## Pinky

-6C with blue skies and sunshine! The heavy snowfall predicted didn't materialize in our area.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Happy Joe said:


> 3 deg F when I got up this morning...may get down to -10F according to the forecasts; Guess that I will not be shoveling snow.
> 
> Enjoy!


Now 'tis -24 C which I believe  is your -10 F...it is cold but sunny out with the lightest of winds...so there is hope our way.


----------



## Irwin

Ruby Rose said:


> A question...do you have a lot of wind in Denver...I have similar problem keeping my place heated especially when we get an Artic wind passing through...ha ha as we have had past 7 days!


It's usually not too windy here, although occasionally we get hurricane strength Chinook winds. Our house uses a boiler and hot water to heat the house, which is very comfortable heat, but it doesn't put out as much heat as your standard furnace. We'll just deal with it for another day. It's pretty rare that we get this kind of cold.


----------



## debodun

Temps have moderated to near seasonal, but 2 storms predicted for the coming week - Monday into Tuesday, the Thursday into Friday.


----------



## squatting dog

Was 8 degrees here this morning. They're calling for 8-10 below tonite. Luckily the wood stove keeps it between 74 and 79 in the house. I brought my outside rescue in last night and will again tonite as I don't think her heating pad and light bulb are enough in the shed. I wish I could always keep her indoors, but, she sheds and the wife is allergic to her hair. (big time allergic as in trouble breathing). 
Still, she's such a sweety and once again renews my hatred for those that dump poor blind fur babies in the woods.


----------



## RadishRose

mellowyellow said:


> The Netherlands, Saturday morning
> 
> View attachment 149701


Beautiful photo!


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> Warm, but right now, 7:43 am, we are getting hard rain and lightning. Looks like the Daytona 500 is a washout.


@Pappy, (errr, I mean Clark) I love your new avatar!!! It really suits you.


----------



## RadishRose

squatting dog said:


> Was 8 degrees here this morning. They're calling for 8-10 below tonite. Luckily the wood stove keeps it between 74 and 79 in the house. I brought my outside rescue in last night and will again tonite as I don't think her heating pad and light bulb are enough in the shed. I wish I could always keep her indoors, but, she sheds and the wife is allergic to her hair. (big time allergic as in trouble breathing).
> Still, she's such a sweety and once again renews my hatred for those that dump poor blind fur babies in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 149843


Wow, I couldn't take heat as high as 74-79F in the house. I would melt. I'm happy at 67F now in sweats, 68 in regular clothes.

Sad your wife is allergic, but would OTC Benadryl help her?  I once saw some wet pads to wipe a pet down with, that claimed to lower allergens but dunno if those work.

Bless you, SD, as always for your kindness to dogs.


----------



## squatting dog

RadishRose said:


> Wow, I couldn't take heat as high as 74-79F in the house. I would melt. I'm happy at 67F now in sweats, 68 in regular clothes.
> 
> Sad your wife is allergic, but would OTC Benadryl help her?  I once saw some wet pads to wipe a pet down with, that claimed to lower allergens but dunno if those work.
> 
> Bless you, SD, as always for your kindness to dogs.


Wife has had this problem all her life. So far, no medication OTC or prescription has helped. 
There  are a few times, I've overloaded the wood stove.   had it up to 87.  Had to open the doors and cool it down a might.


----------



## Tish

A perfect day in Paradise.

Today 20°C
Tonight 12°C
Now 14.4°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E, most likely late this afternoon and evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds SE 25 to 40 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 25.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

Miserable. It's been raining for the last 5 or so days and more rain in the days ahead. Highs in the upper 30°F and will remain cold.


----------



## Keesha

_-21 this morning _


----------



## mellowyellow

Keesha said:


> _-21 this morning _


Wow Keesha, that's cold,  our electricity prices are very expensive, many people are loathe to turn the air conditioner on.  Is it expensive to heat your home in Canada?


----------



## Keesha

mellowyellow said:


> Wow Keesha, that's cold,  our electricity prices are very expensive, many people are loathe to turn the air conditioner on.  Is it expensive to heat your home in Canada?


No. We heat our house 95% with wood in a wood stove. It’s messy and dusty but toasty warm. Plus I love the smell of wood  burning. This coming season we will be cutting all our wood off of our own property.


----------



## mellowyellow

Keesha said:


> No. We heat our house 95% with wood in a wood stove. It’s messy and dusty but toasty warm. Plus I love the smell of wood  burning. This coming season we will be cutting all our wood off of our own property.


Thanks Keesha, we had an open fire for a while, I wanted that lovely glow we had on the farm when I was a child so we had a JetMaster installed, you can see the smoke left behind on the bricks, but getting a load of best-burning wood delivered in Sydney is very expensive, it cost $400, so I envy you your lovely fire.


----------



## Keesha

mellowyellow said:


> Thanks Keesha, we had an open fire for a while, I wanted that lovely glow we had on the farm when I was a child so we had a JetMaster installed, you can see the smoke left behind on the bricks, but getting a load of best-burning wood delivered in Sydney is very expensive, it cost $400, so I envy you your lovely fire.
> 
> View attachment 149892


That’s a lovely fireplace. We actually don’t have a fireplace. We have an airtight wood stove which I think burns wood a bit more efficiently but wood is definitely expensive. We used to use a lot off our property but it wouldn’t be seasoned enough so we’d purchase trees that needed splitting and cutting. It’s a lot of work but it’s enjoyable work just like mowing the lawn or gardening. It helps keep us both moving. Of course my husband does most of the chopping etc. The only negative about wood burning is that it’s very messy. There’s wood chips and wood dust everywhere but I still love it.


----------



## hollydolly

*45 deg f , and raining...*..


----------



## PamfromTx

29° F


----------



## Glowworm

A lovely sunny morning and only minus eight Celsius (17 Fahrenheit) here in my part of Sweden. We've had what we call national ice days for two weeks now. A national ice day is when the temperature is below freezing for the whole 24 hours of the day in the whole of Sweden.


----------



## J.B Books

Neg 1 F

And snow


----------



## terry123

Well its here.  18 degrees here in Houston right now.  Forecast is to be in 70's this weekend! Go figure.  So far I have power but they are warning of more blackouts to come the next few days.  Highs in the 20's to be here for the rest of the week and then spring this weekend.  Stupid people stranded on overpasses now walking away from their cars.  We have been warned of this for the past week.  Grocery stores opening later.  Don't know why they are opening at all as they are saying stay off the roads.  Soon as I heard, I got my groceries ordered and delivered.  Mayor says to bundle up and set thermostat at 68.  Sorry, I am bundled up but 68 is too low for me.  Mine will have to stay at 72-73 for now.


----------



## Sliverfox

19* light but  steady snow  falling.
Supposed to get 8 inches.

Hubby trying to get couple old snowmobiles out of storage,  to sell.


----------



## squatting dog

Balmy 4 degree's this morning and round one of the snow fell last night. Round two is just starting.    
Wood stove however is keeping up... 77 degree's inside so far.


----------



## RadishRose

31F, Snow on the lunch menu today.


----------



## katlupe

23 degrees and cloudy right now.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

c-c-c-c-c-COLD!   Brrrrrrr!

St Paul, MN has been under severe weather alerts for the past 2 weeks due to Arctic temperatures and strong winds.  When I saw the weather forecast 3 weeks ago, I went shopping twice in one week, stocked up on foods, and have hibernated all this time.  The weatherman says things should change by Saturday. Meanwhile, I'm staying home warm and toasty ...


----------



## Tish

A nice cool one.

Today 21°C
Tonight    13°C
Now 17.7°C

Cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E, most likely during the morning and afternoon. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds SE 15 to 25 km/h turning E in the middle of the day. Daytime maximum temperatures 20 to 26.


----------



## Gemma

30ºF right now with 4" of new snow from this morning.  Tonight, more snow, sleet and freezing rain on its way.


----------



## mellowyellow

Snow on the beach in Galveston, TX after a historic storm that has millions without power or heat.​

Speaking of historic storms, Galveston is the site of the deadliest natural disaster in U.S. history: the hurricane of 1900.


----------



## Don M.

This snow has finally ended in central Missouri....it looks like we got about 7 inches.  The temperatures tonight are expected to set a new record for this date at -8F.  Our electric company set out an e-mail earlier today asking people to minimize their electric usage...no laundry, etc., for the next couple of days....as the electrical grid is being taxed to its limits all over the Midwest, and if it gets worse, they may have to start some selective brownouts.  Millions are already without power due to ice buildup on trees and power lines, and it may be 2 or 3 days before power is restored to most....just in time for the next storm to hit....sometime Wednesday here.


----------



## MickaC

So incredibly sorry to those in some of your states, having such horrible weather, out of the normal.
Hope you can recover through all this........freezing cold temps, ice, snow, wind, all of which is not characteristic, for you. 
Being in Canada.......we're trained and are used to this......
Keep warm and safe .


----------



## Irwin

It's supposed to go up to 40°F tomorrow! I'm getting out my shorts!


----------



## Robert59

We are getting freezing rain badly here in Tennessee. Had a big branch fall on the house a minute ago.


----------



## Robert59

I can deal with the snow better then the freezing rain. Driving in snow is ease compared to ice.


----------



## terry123

mellowyellow said:


> Snow on the beach in Galveston, TX after a historic storm that has millions without power or heat.​
> View attachment 150069
> Speaking of historic storms, Galveston is the site of the deadliest natural disaster in U.S. history: the hurricane of 1900.


Yep, folks are going there to see the snow beach.  This weekend will be in the 70's and we will be in tees and shorts.


----------



## Glowworm

Still quite cool in my part of Sweden, minus 12 Celsius when I got up. Forecast is for about minus 6 Celsius midday. 

I feel for the people in places like Texas who are suffering in cold weather and conditions which they are totally unprepared for. The Texas weather even made it onto Swedish TV


----------



## hollydolly

Warmed up now we've got the rain 48 deg f...


----------



## ronaldj

we got dumped on by snow last night.


----------



## PamfromTx

Received a few calls from a frantic neighbor.  She said the tub pipes were making machine gun sounds.  I told her to call the water department.  Geeze, do I look like a plumber?  

Now, I cannot go to sleep!


----------



## mike4lorie

Snow, Snow, and Snow suppose to be the biggest snowstorm we've had this year, that won't be hard, we haven't really had any yet...


----------



## mellowyellow

Glowworm said:


> Still quite cool in my part of Sweden, minus 12 Celsius when I got up. Forecast is for about minus 6 Celsius midday.
> 
> I feel for the people in places like Texas who are suffering in cold weather and conditions which they are totally unprepared for. The Texas weather even made it onto Swedish TV



Hi Glowworm, lovely to meet you and learn about what life is like in your part of Sweden, would love to see some of your photos some time after you settle in.


----------



## Lewkat

32 and ice is falling from the skies.


----------



## Lewkat

mellowyellow said:


> Snow on the beach in Galveston, TX after a historic storm that has millions without power or heat.​
> View attachment 150069
> Speaking of historic storms, Galveston is the site of the deadliest natural disaster in U.S. history: the hurricane of 1900.


Great book by Eric Larsen about that storm.


----------



## J.B Books

it warmed up to 8 F this morning.....
After 6" on snow fell last night.


----------



## Sliverfox

Was 33 when we got up,,now 29, windy & cloudy.
Tonight  suppose to be 9.


----------



## MickaC

mike4lorie said:


> Snow, Snow, and Snow suppose to be the biggest snowstorm we've had this year, that won't be hard, we haven't really had any yet...


Sorry to hear about your upcoming snow storm.......here, not very much snow.......please do not feel the need to share......if you need to......send it east......NOT WEST.
Thanks.


----------



## moviequeen1

what a surprise,the local 'weather experts' got the snow prediction right LOL!
I'd say here in the city we got about 7 inches 
the winter advisory still in effect until noon, cloudy today temps in mid 20's


----------



## JonDouglas

If you stepped onto our driveway right now, you'd fall on your ass and slide all the way down to the street, only to get hit by some car sliding sideways with a driver who has the fear of God on his face.


----------



## Liberty

mellowyellow said:


> Snow on the beach in Galveston, TX after a historic storm that has millions without power or heat.​
> View attachment 150069
> Speaking of historic storms, Galveston is the site of the deadliest natural disaster in U.S. history: the hurricane of 1900.


In Galveston on Valentines' day 1895, they had 20" of snow and frigid temps.  Seems like a replay for this year, huh!


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, here in missouri we are at -10deg F, wind chill -19d....
lthey are doing rolling power blackouts again today for energy
conservation, they say..>!!!


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian

This is the view out my front window. There was about a foot of snow we shovelled off the driveway. After an hour I left the rest and will go back later today to finish it up.


----------



## IrisSenior

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> This is the view out my front window. There was about a foot of snow we shovelled off the driveway. After an hour I left the rest and will go back later today to finish it up.
> 
> View attachment 150134



That's about we we got last night.


----------



## squatting dog

JonDouglas said:


> If you stepped onto our driveway right now, you'd fall on your ass and slide all the way down to the street, only to get hit by some car sliding sideways with a driver who has the fear of God on his face.



  So true, and that was part of the reason I left Vermont.


----------



## squatting dog

Round two came in last night and for us, it wasn't bad. Ended up with about 6-7 inches of puffy snow. Kind of handy that the wind blew most of the snow off the motor home roofs. Saved me some ladder time.  Drifting was the worst of it. No, take that back, it was the -5 that was the worst. Had to get up every 2 hours to stoke the wood stove and keep the house at a comfortable 77 degree's. I really feel for folks in the south who are  without power due to ice. For sure there will be a lot of broken water pipes.
Say, did you hear how something like half the windmills in TX froze up in the ice? Can't imagine how many more people lost power because of that.


----------



## Happy Joe

It was 6 Deg. F when I got up, might get to 37 F today.  May get snow flurries this afternoon or this evening.

Enjoy!


----------



## HoneyNut

I got up about an hour later than the predicted low (Omaha, NE), and it was -27 when I got up, so we probably had a low of -28.  For all of my life that I've paid any attention to lows, this is the second lowest of my life, and the record for my life was -30 but that was at several thousand feet higher elevation. 
I am impressed that my pitifully under-insulated, leaky window, house has maintained heat and apparently no frozen pipes (tho I haven't tried the guest bathroom).   It seems like the house is designed with the water pipes following the heat vents (at least I've noticed the cold water is warm in winter and ice cold during summer when the air conditioning is running).
It is amazing to me that the little birds are out flying around, tho I notice that some of the ground birds (meadowlarks) are perched high up a tree in the sun.


----------



## Pinky

The forecast was actually correct, and we had snow overnight .. several inches worth. There are stray snowflakes floating around right now. More snow forecast for Thursday and Friday, so I guess we're doing our grocery shopping tomorrow.

It looks like the ploughs and sanders/salters haven't been down the side streets yet, and I can see the cars going slow on the main drag. It could be slippery out there, at -10C.

Everybody who lives in the colder climes, drive safely!


----------



## Ruby Rose

Ruby Rose said:


> Now 'tis -24 C which I believe  is your -10 F...it is cold but sunny out with the lightest of winds...so there is hope our way.


Walking about in frigid weather with my daughter along with a horse or two in tow, with the only sound being the squeak of their hooves on the hard-packed snow on the wonderful trails that my son-in-law made is tranquility at its best!


----------



## PamfromTx

My neighbor has succeeded in keeping me informed about her plumbing problems since 3 a.m.  It is ok, I can always take a nap.    Stay warm and safe, everyone.   This too shall pass.

I just hope that the freezing weather will kill the Covid-19.   

Reporting from the tropics  of Texas,

your friendly neighborhood 'plumber'.  

p.s.  I am so glad that I don't have a plumber's crack!


----------



## StarSong

Chilly here today.  High of 66°, but we're on a warming trend.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

After over a week of freezing temperatures, rain and wind, we actually have a nice day today. Sunny, 70°F. That will not last long. Tonight dropping into the upper 20's and cold, rainy and windy for the rest of the week.


----------



## RadishRose

CT had sleet and rain overnight. It's well above freezing now, so the roads are getting safer in my area. 

There is some flooding along the coastline and colder to the north of me.

Another storm predicted for New England later this week.

Everyone, be safe.

*To avoid freezing pipes, run your taps at the thinnest stream possible to keep your water moving. *


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise

This morning 13°C
Today 21°C
Now 14.0°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E, near zero chance elsewhere. Winds E 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures 20 to 25.


----------



## Lee

We had over 20cm or about 8" of snow overnight. And in spots the drifts were above my knees and I could not get one door open. 

I did my clearing and then helped the neighbor next door with hers as she was struggling.

Came in the house muttering "condo, apartment, condo" my usual mantra after a dump like this.


----------



## Don M.

It appears that Texas has been really impacted by this storm....and they aren't equipped to handle this kind of weather.  Their power grid is unable to maintain power under these conditions, and millions are without electricity.  Even natural gas has been impacted by these low temperatures, and the prices for that gas are skyrocketing.  

It will be interesting to hear from anyone in that region who has been caught in this storm.....if/when they get power back.


----------



## terry123

Really cold but I have power so thats the main thing.  All faucets are dripping but now we are looking at a ice storm coming.  Hopefully it will not be bad here in Clear Lake.


----------



## RadishRose

Don M. said:


> the prices for that gas are skyrocketing.


Sounds like price gouging. If it is, shame on the greedy SOB's.


----------



## moviequeen1

moviequeen1 said:


> what a surprise,the local 'weather experts' got the snow prediction right LOL!
> I'd say here in the city we got about 7 inches
> the winter advisory still in effect until noon, cloudy today temps in mid 20'


I just saw online the final totals of latest snowfall,here in the city we got 4.2 instead of 7
The weather station at the airport got 5.5,math is not my strong suit  LOL!


----------



## Liberty

Don M. said:


> It appears that Texas has been really impacted by this storm....and they aren't equipped to handle this kind of weather.  Their power grid is unable to maintain power under these conditions, and millions are without electricity.  Even natural gas has been impacted by these low temperatures, and the prices for that gas are skyrocketing.
> 
> It will be interesting to hear from anyone in that region who has been caught in this storm.....if/when they get power back.


Don, the weather here ...its like the sale prices at Neiman Markup...temps marked down from "ridiculous to I can't believe it".  We are enscounced in a Holiday Inn, drinking wine and eating cheese & crackers...deciding what to have for dinner.  Power is out. 
We drained the water lines, hopefully did the best we could with the well and have written off the pool filter and pump.

Power has been out since 2 am yesterday morning.  Giant state screw up.  We are the richest state energy wise (especially old school energy) with the dumbest management of that energy when it comes to ultra cold weather.  This is not the first time we've had dopier than dirt responses to freaky cold weather.  The difference this time is there will probably be some serious lawsuits. The ambulance chasers are "circling their wagons". The wind power provides very little of the energy so the fact they were frozen is a basic non concern issue with respect to this fiasco.

The politicians are pounding their tamborenes this time, so that's why I think it will be different.  Its like "hey everyone will remember this, when all the northerners made fun of us for not "sharing the grid" and they were freezing in the dark for several days!  When do they put up a red light at an intersection?  When enough people DIE.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

Don M. said:


> the prices for that gas are skyrocketing.


I don't believe it's the weather. No snow here and gasoline is going up 10 cents a gallon every 7 to 14 days. This was before the bad weather hit. The World Leader shut the Keystone Pipeline down, what do you expect. It will be $3.50+ a gallon by summer here in Virginia.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Lee said:


> We had over 20cm or about 8" of snow overnight. And in spots the drifts were above my knees and I could not get one door open.
> 
> I did my clearing and then helped the neighbor next door with hers as she was struggling.
> 
> Came in the house muttering "condo, apartment, condo" my usual mantra after a dump like this.


I remember big dumps of snow like that when we lived in Ontario. Have to tell you my son and I did a lot of snow-shoveling...we had a real system going.


----------



## PamfromTx

Don M. said:


> It appears that Texas has been really impacted by this storm....and they aren't equipped to handle this kind of weather.  Their power grid is unable to maintain power under these conditions, and millions are without electricity.  Even natural gas has been impacted by these low temperatures, and the prices for that gas are skyrocketing.
> 
> It will be interesting to hear from anyone in that region who has been caught in this storm.....if/when they get power back.


We never lost power.   Nor water.  Other parts of Texas are not so fortunate.  Let's keep them in our thoughts.


----------



## mellowyellow

Dripping tap in Houston


----------



## mellowyellow

_People enjoy the picture postcard scenes of a snow-covered Pnyx hill during heavy snowfall across Athens. Photo Louisa Goullamaki/AFP/Getty Images

_


----------



## squatting dog

Well, round three of the snow storms is hitting right now. Not unbearable, but, being the wet heavy type of snow, it may impact us power wise. ( therefore I've test fired the generator again). Still not as bad as I've seen on you tube down Texas, Mississippi, North Carolina way. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## jujube

It's supposed to hit a high of 87 here tomorrow and then fall to 40 on Friday morning.  Ah.....Florida, my Florida....


----------



## StarSong

64° for a high here today, but heading toward warmer weather beginning tomorrow (highs or 70-80).


----------



## Gemma

Woke up to a sunny 5ºF this morning.  Temperature rose to 19ºF this afternoon.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a beautiful,sunny day here  with no wind temps around 26


----------



## squatting dog

Can I get an Amen from any Texans?


----------



## mellowyellow

People wait in line in the freezing rain to fill their propane tanks in Houston, Texas. Millions in Texas still had no power after a historic snowfall and single-digit temperatures created a surge of demand for electricity to warm up homes.


----------



## RadishRose

From Ken N Tx-
*No electricity since 2am Monday staying with our son.

Please advise the Forum we are fine. Will be back when we thaw out.*


----------



## fmdog44

No power, no water, no food. Because this super freeze has not happened in Texas for 40 years few prepared for it. As a result those that did not stock up at the grocers found themselves with no food, water and power. The entire state of Texas is in trouble. There is no food available because there is no power and no water for grocers and restaurants. Water pipes are bursting all over the state and power is off. The company responsible is claiming there is a shortage of coal and natural gas and the wind turbines in West Texas are frozen. They are under investigation and most likely will be led to the firing squad. Of course our governor takes no responsibility. The generation plants have busted water pipes so their generators are down. The hard freeze will be over Friday. Yesterday I drove out to see how bad things were and *everything* is closed except for one McDonalds, one Burger King and one Whataburger and one gas station. All four of those business had lines as long as the eye could see. At the burger joints I felt sorry for those as you could see entire families in the vehicles and most likely they were there because there was no food at home. Even if you had meat and an outdoor grille it was too cold to defrost the meat. I confess I did not think of the bursting water pipes shutting down all food facilities so I am rationing water and I have signs of dehydration because 60 ounces per day is the norm. Tomorrow I search for any kind of fluid like juices because I know there will be no water. On the funny side of this is I had so much clothes on in bed I had to struggle to get out of bed which I had four blankets. I must have looked the circus fat man rolling his bed!


----------



## RadishRose

Oh no, FM, sorry you were affected too!

People have to keep their taps/faucets running to avoid frozen pipes, very slowly, like a dribble.

Do you not have water, FM? You're not going to allow yourself to dehydrate! Eat snow if you have to. You can cook frozen meat on a grill

Please take care.


----------



## mellowyellow

fmdog44 said:


> No power, no water, no food. Because this super freeze has not happened in Texas for 40 years few prepared for it. As a result those that did not stock up at the grocers found themselves with no food, water and power. The entire state of Texas is in trouble. There is no food available because there is no power and no water for grocers and restaurants. Water pipes are bursting all over the state and power is off. The company responsible is claiming there is a shortage of coal and natural gas and the wind turbines in West Texas are frozen. They are under investigation and most likely will be led to the firing squad. Of course our governor takes no responsibility. The generation plants have busted water pipes so their generators are down. The hard freeze will be over Friday. Yesterday I drove out to see how bad things were and *everything* is closed except for one McDonalds, one Burger King and one Whataburger and one gas station. All four of those business had lines as long as the eye could see. At the burger joints I felt sorry for those as you could see entire families in the vehicles and most likely they were there because there was no food at home. Even if you had meat and an outdoor grille it was too cold to defrost the meat. I confess I did not think of the bursting water pipes shutting down all food facilities so I am rationing water and I have signs of dehydration because 60 ounces per day is the norm. Tomorrow I search for any kind of fluid like juices because I know there will be no water. On the funny side of this is I had so much clothes on in bed I had to struggle to get out of bed which I had four blankets. I must have looked the circus fat man rolling his bed!


I can just see you rolling out of bed with all those layers of clothing on lol, but it sounds very serious, feel sorry for those people you described waiting for the few food outlets to open, hope you can get through until it's over.


----------



## mellowyellow

_Much of Canada has spent the past two weeks under a polar vortex – the term given to cold air from the Arctic pushing much farther south than usual due to a weakened jet stream.  Phillips said the vortex has "covered a good chunk of North America … from British Columbia to the Yukon down to Mississippi."_

How are you coping Aunt Marg?


----------



## mellowyellow

This couple built an igloo in Austin, TX


----------



## Tish

Perfect weather here. ( My heart goes out to everyone in Texas, please stay warm and safe)

This morning 12°C
Today 21°C
Now 15.5°C

Cloudy. The chance of morning fog in the E. Medium chance of showers in the E, most likely during this afternoon and evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds E 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures 20 to 25.


----------



## PamfromTx

*Oh dear!   We were finally affected by the winter storm; our electrical power went out around 11 p.m. last night.  By 3:30 a.m. it was back on.  I woke up and was suffocating because the central heat was on.  We also woke up to a bright lit room.   Hubby had left the light switch up.  But, we were so happy to get out from under those 8 blankets.  lol  We never did get cold though.  Thank God.*


----------



## Aunt Marg

mellowyellow said:


> _Much of Canada has spent the past two weeks under a polar vortex – the term given to cold air from the Arctic pushing much farther south than usual due to a weakened jet stream.  Phillips said the vortex has "covered a good chunk of North America … from British Columbia to the Yukon down to Mississippi."_
> 
> How are you coping Aunt Marg?


You're a sweetheart, Mellow!

We're okay, though it's been chilly... down to a bone-chilling -30°C a couple of days, but we're used to it and here in Canada it's the norm each winter, with temps often bordering on -40°C, and that's with no wind-chill.

This time of year, especially when it dips down like it does, I like to be inside. Can't imagine working in it.

I won't even ask how you're doing, Mellow... basking in that glorious Australian sun!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Wow! Tex-anada!


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## fmdog44

Here's an update on the Texas storm event. Ercot is the generator of power over Texas and asked why they instituted blackout rollovers this past Monday the CEO stated if he had not then possibly the entire state could have been blacked out for three months!! To that  I say, why is that even possible? I guess the thought of what a terrorist strike could do is not their doing buy Ercots.
Then there is this from the local news. One contractor said today they typically get 700-800 calls per day. Yesterday they got 14,000. That is _one_ contractor.
Last tidbit: The reason the water pressure collapsed to zero is the massive number of residential pipes bursting. We are now the plumbers paradise.


----------



## Aunt Marg

fmdog44 said:


> No power, no water, no food. Because this super freeze has not happened in Texas for 40 years few prepared for it. As a result those that did not stock up at the grocers found themselves with no food, water and power. The entire state of Texas is in trouble. There is no food available because there is no power and no water for grocers and restaurants. Water pipes are bursting all over the state and power is off. The company responsible is claiming there is a shortage of coal and natural gas and the wind turbines in West Texas are frozen. They are under investigation and most likely will be led to the firing squad. Of course our governor takes no responsibility. The generation plants have busted water pipes so their generators are down. The hard freeze will be over Friday. Yesterday I drove out to see how bad things were and *everything* is closed except for one McDonalds, one Burger King and one Whataburger and one gas station. All four of those business had lines as long as the eye could see. At the burger joints I felt sorry for those as you could see entire families in the vehicles and most likely they were there because there was no food at home. Even if you had meat and an outdoor grille it was too cold to defrost the meat. I confess I did not think of the bursting water pipes shutting down all food facilities so I am rationing water and I have signs of dehydration because 60 ounces per day is the norm. Tomorrow I search for any kind of fluid like juices because I know there will be no water. On the funny side of this is I had so much clothes on in bed I had to struggle to get out of bed which I had four blankets. I must have looked the circus fat man rolling his bed!


FM. What about milk and other less sugary beverages?

If you have a propane or gas barbecue, you can melt snow to drink.

If you do have to buy more sugary beverages, look for 100% natural, sugar-free alternatives, and cut the juice with 4-5 parts water.


----------



## chic

It's cold but dry so far. Will snow this afternoon into tomorrow. At least we are prepared for bad weather here which is a blessing compared to Texas.


----------



## Lewkat

The weather channel says we are under a winter storm warning and it's snowing.  I looked out the window and nada.


----------



## J.B Books

17 F light snow.
Driveway plowed out again yesterday.


----------



## Lewkat

I no sooner said it wasn't snowing and it's been snowing to beat the band ever since and is supposed to continue into sometime tomorrow evening.


----------



## hollydolly

Just stopped raining but it's forecast to start again.....


----------



## Pauline1954

Its still deep at my house. We are about 40 minutes out of Arkansas Little Rock Arkansas.


----------



## Ruby Rose

squatting dog said:


> Can I get an Amen from any Texans?
> 
> View attachment 150398


In 2018, I lasted a week in Alaska but it was end of May and other than wearing a parka, etc weather was great!


----------



## Ruby Rose

J.B Books said:


> 17 F light snow.
> Driveway plowed out again yesterday.


I am on a high...yesterday at 5:00 PM, it registered at -13C which means the weather is changing our way...bye bye Polar Vortex...makes me want to sing!


----------



## RadishRose

26 F gray sky. We got a light dusting during the night, but that's all. Predicting snow to start around noon and last all day.


----------



## StarSong

I'm so sorry for the horror of what's happening in Texas and other areas.  Texans have been warm and welcoming when we've traveled there, and it pains me to see them suffer so.

@fmdog44, I hope services are restored soon, and that your state & local governments send out water and other necessities to those in need.


----------



## fmdog44

A little hunch proved very beneficial this morning. So there is no bottled water in Texas? Not if you look for an alternative. All the shelves are baron for the gallon water bottles. So I went to four different corner stores and found many bottles of water in the refrigerated shelves just as I suspected I saw 7 ounce bottles, 12 ounce bottles and one liter bottles. I bought three one liter from every store. I could have bought more but I hate hoarders and what I wound up with will let me wash my hands, make my coffee and soup until the water comes on hopefully this weekend. I also bought a 2 liter bottle of juice and V8 for drinking to replenish my fluids. Now, if I could only take a hot shower.


----------



## Sassycakes

Lewkat said:


> I no sooner said it wasn't snowing and it's been snowing to beat the band ever since and is supposed to continue into sometime tomorrow evening.


 It's doing the same where I live Lewkat. I finally convinced my husband not to shovel and a young man is going to do it,when it's done coming down.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

We are getting all rain on this storm today and tomorrow. The ground is saturated already so we can expect some minor flooding. We have reached the high already of 40°F. Thoughts and prayers for the people going through hell with snow and freezing rain taking out the power, water and transportation.


----------



## Don M.

We're finally seeing sunshine... first time in over a week.  It's still cold, but by the weekend we should see the temps rising above freezing, and start melting some of this 8" of snow.  If the forecasts are correct, this polar vortex will be moving away, and we will be back to normal temperatures by early next week.....can't come soon enough.


----------



## Lewkat

It's stopped right now, but a second wave is working its way in and should be here at any time.

Good thinking, Sassycakes.  Let the youngsters do it and make a buck.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Went with 72 hours without electricity!! Had to vacate the house and go to our son's house to keep warm!!


----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> It's stopped right now, but a second wave is working its way in and should be here at any time.
> 
> Good thinking, Sassycakes.  Let the youngsters do it and make a buck.


Ours stopped as well, but I'm sure it will start again.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

With all the rain in Georgia, the theme song of my nursing home visits changed from “Country Roads” to “Rolling on the River”


----------



## Tish

Perfect weather

This morning 13°C
Today 24°C
Now 16.0°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E during this afternoon and early evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm in the NE during this afternoon and evening. Winds E 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the middle of the day. Daytime maximum temperatures 23 to 28.


----------



## PamfromTx

Here is a pic of a snow dog in Uvalde, Texas.  Harvey!


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> Here is a pic of a snow dog in Uvalde, Texas.  Harvey!View attachment 150549


Can't even see his eyes.  lol


----------



## dobielvr

I don't even want to say what the temp is here today....the sun is out and it's a beautiful day.


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> I don't even want to say what the temp is here today....the sun is out and it's a beautiful day.


Same here.  Gorgeous day today!


----------



## JonDouglas

Right now, it is 30 degrees with light snow, but tomorrow looks like another dance with the snowblower.


----------



## mellowyellow

The plumbing isle of Home Depot in Dallas Texas


----------



## mellowyellow

Two Domino’s workers after their shift in San Antonio, Texas yesterday. All food gone in 4 hours.


----------



## mellowyellow

Reuters / Wednesday, February 17, 2021

Laramie White, whose home was among the thousands in the city that were left without power after extremely cold weather moved through Texas earlier in the week, stays warm with her dogs in her truck in Corpus Christi, Texas, February 16. Courtney Sacco/Caller-Times/USA Today Network via REUTERS


----------



## Ken N Tx

Melting snow so we can flush the toilets!!


----------



## JonDouglas

This picture, which could apply to almost any/every day this month, tells the story today.







Today will be a bright day, however, regardless of the snowfall (3 - 6 in. predicted).  That empty space in the motorcycle bay will be filled when my redhead returns this morning with fresh fluids, a valve adjustment and new shoes.


----------



## hollydolly

We're at 51 deg/...dry but quite windy.....


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy 25 ,today's high 28,, with chance of snow.


----------



## RadishRose

snowing.


----------



## Pinky

It is -1C today and snowing, just like yesterday. Saturday is to be partly sunny, so daughter is coming over to cook dinner for us


----------



## JustBonee

PamfromTx said:


> Here is a pic of a snow dog in Uvalde, Texas.  Harvey!View attachment 150549


Pam ...question for you   --  could you get your dog to do his business out in the snow?

Since mine has never seen snow,  he  wanted to walk forever until he could find a patch of GREEN... luckily we did find a spot ..
And he was mad at me for the conditions he had to walk in!  Fun times


----------



## JustBonee

Ken N Tx said:


> Melting snow so we can flush the toilets!!
> View attachment 150708




Hope things are getting better up that way Ken!  

Our apartment complex had broken water pipes in at least 3  buildings ...  my building was  spared from that.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Here in middle of Texas panhandle, this morning started out at 10 degrees and has gone up to now 17 degrees.  About 4:00 it will get up to 39 or 41 degrees.  WOW!  I am ready for 5 inches of snow to go away and get the thermastat where I want it.  We have running water and heat.  I used the fireplace when it first started.  But, I feed birds outside and they were sitting on a chair close to the door!  I kept feeding them.


----------



## fancicoffee13

My little chihuahua stopped right at the chair by the front door and peed!  No pooping!  Picked it up inside.  Our other dog, medium sized jack russel romped in the snow and then did the business.


Bonnie said:


> Pam ...question for you   --  could you get your dog to do his business out in the snow?
> 
> Since mine has never seen snow,  he  wanted to walk forever until he could find a patch of GREEN... luckily we did find a spot ..
> And he was mad at me for the conditions he had to walk in!  Fun times


ght


----------



## Ruby Rose

Pinky said:


> It is -1C today and snowing, just like yesterday. Saturday is to be partly sunny, so daughter is coming over to cook dinner for us


It is 10:30 AM and it has risen to -11C with sun...I was out at 7:00 AM and it felt great...no wind! I related our weather to my daughter in Toronto about 10 minutes ago and she wasn't impressed! To each their own...I am heading out again to walk horses with my other daughter.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Well, there are very few things that will keep me in and snow and low temps is not one of them.  I got out and fed the birds just like I do every morning, and I take the dogs out.  My little chihuahua didn't like the snow, and I don't need to walk on ice.  But, I like watching the gentle snow fall.  The grackle birds gather in one tree just before the sun sets and sit and squawk to get all the final warm sun they can get for the last hour.  


Ruby Rose said:


> It is 10:30 AM and it has risen to -11C with sun...I was out at 7:00 AM and it felt great...no wind! I related our weather to my daughter in Toronto about 10 minutes ago and she wasn't impressed! To each their own...I am heading out again to walk horses with my other daughter.


e


----------



## Happy Joe

It was 16 F when I got up this morning should be sunny today with highs in the mid 40's F.
Nice, if a bit brisk.

Enjoy!


----------



## debodun

On the low side of seasonable temps. Light steady snow all day so far. Looks like about 2 to 3 inches so far, estimating from indoors.


----------



## Tish

A warm one today.

This morning 15°C
Today 27°C
Now 14.1°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E in the afternoon and early evening. The chance of a thunderstorm in the NE in the afternoon and early evening. Light winds. Overnight temperatures falling to around 14 with daytime temperatures reaching around 30.


----------



## StarSong

Breezy with 63° for a high today.  Warmer weather tomorrow and throughout the 10 day forecast.


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> Breezy with 63° for a high today.  Warmer weather tomorrow and throughout the 10 day forecast.


Same here in the central valley.  We got a few sprinkles this morning, but sunny and warm the rest of the day.


----------



## Sliverfox

Overcast 21 tiny flakes of snow falling.
Tonight to be 7*


----------



## Pinky

Sun playing peek-a-boo today in T.O. .. next few days:




The snow is playing catch-up with us.


----------



## Don M.

Our temperature is above freezing, for the first time in almost 2 weeks.  We may even hit the upper 50's by midweek, and melt most of this recent snow.  February has been a miserable month, and hopefully this brutal winter weather is about to end.


----------



## RadishRose

Sunny and cold... mid 30's


----------



## PamfromTx

*The infamous crazy weather of the state of Texas is at it again; this time it went from a low of 22F to a beautiful and sunny 65F.  I feel alive ~ again!      So thankful that everything is up and running for most Texans.  Grateful that our electrical power was out for only FOUR hours during which time we were sleeping.  We've had water all along too.  One grateful Texan here.  But then, what do you expect from living in the Rio Grande Valley (the tropics)... where we almost never get snow or blizzards.  No wonder hubby refuses to move further north.  *


----------



## PamfromTx

Ken N Tx said:


> Melting snow so we can flush the toilets!!
> View attachment 150708


No water yet, @Ken N Tx  ?   My family in Uvalde, San Antonio and Austin don't have water as of yet.  And yes, they are using melted snow to flush the toilets.


----------



## Tish

Another warm one.

This morning 15°C
Today 29°C
Now 16.5°C

Mostly sunny morning. Slight chance of a shower during this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Light winds becoming NE/SE 15 to 20 km/h in the early afternoon then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 27 to 32.


----------



## MrPants

Mild spell is over as it's returned to more traditional temps. for now.
Detailed ForecastForecast issued: 4:00 PM EST Saturday 20 February 2021​

Detailed Forecast*Tonight*Clear. Becoming partly cloudy near midnight. Wind northwest 20 km/h becoming light late this evening. Low minus 33. Wind chill near minus 44. Frostbite in minutes.*Sun, 21 Feb*A mix of sun and cloud. Wind up to 15 km/h. High minus 26. Wind chill minus 40 in the morning and minus 34 in the afternoon. Frostbite in minutes. UV index 1 or low.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Finished moving the snow from the driveway today.

Never thought I'd ever need that snow blower and shovel I left in Nebraska 11 years ago.


----------



## PamfromTx

From 22°F to this within a few days!


----------



## Ken N Tx

PamfromTx said:


> No water yet, @Ken N Tx  ?   My family in Uvalde, San Antonio and Austin don't have water as of yet.  And yes, they are using melted snow to flush the toilets.


Water finally thawed out yesterday afternoon...No pipe problems...


----------



## hollydolly

*fairly clear, 55 deg f... *


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny 29 outside.


----------



## Tish

A beautiful day.

This morning 16°C
Today 27°C
Now 13.4°C

Partly cloudy. High chance of showers in the E, medium chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and early evening. Winds NE/SE 15 to 25 km/h tending W/SW in the early afternoon then shifting E/SE in the afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures 21 to 30.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's getting warmer overnight and slowly progressing from the lower 30s to mid to upper 30s and then on Wed.  we should be in the 40s.  It can't come too soon for me.  I am so tired of snow and cold, cold temperatures.


----------



## Dana

The weather in my neck of the woods is glorious...just went for a swim, now for some tea and iced buns with butter


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I cannot believe we are supposed to get more snow tomorrow. Week before last we got 6 - 8 inches. Last week we got about 3-1/2 on Tuesday (I think it was) then we got a little more snow a couple of days later. Tomorrow the forecast is snow in the morning and rain in the afternoon. The high tomorrow 37 but real feel 33. Curiously that high is supposed to take place for an hour at 8 p.m.


----------



## PamfromTx

Dana said:


> The weather in my neck of the woods is glorious...just went for a swim, now for some tea and iced buns with butter


Iced buns?   Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## hollydolly

*49 deg now at almost 10am.... very overcast and the forecast is for rain..*


----------



## Dana

PamfromTx said:


> Iced buns?   Cinnamon rolls?


_It’s a bread bun made with eggs, milk and butter with icing on top, simple but nice!_


----------



## timoc

It's a beautiful day here, quite warm, the sun is shining, and I'm admiring next doors array of daffodils.


----------



## Irwin

Sunny and breezy in the mid-50s today and tomorrow, then more snow. Kind of typical February weather for Denver.


----------



## funsearcher!

55 and sunny in my part of Colorado


----------



## debodun

Snowin' again! We get these 2-day storms with one day of no snow in-between.


----------



## Don M.

Finally getting some nice weather....Sunny and the mid 50's....may reach 60 tomorrow.  The snow is melting nicely, and hopefully these past couple of weeks will be Winters last blast.....for this year.


----------



## Lewkat

Snow has turned to rain and now onto ice for tonight.


----------



## mellowyellow

Rodney Roberts fills a bucket with water from his swimming pool to fill toilets in his house after winter weather caused water outages in Mineral Wells, Texas, February 20. Reuters/Cooper Neill


----------



## Tish

Perfect weather

This morning 12°C
Today 18°C
Now 12.8°C

Cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the morning and early afternoon. Winds E/SE 15 to 25 km/h increasing to 20 to 30 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 21.


----------



## Gemma

6" of new snow fell this morning.  Then, some sleet around 3PM.  More snow expected tomorrow morning.


----------



## mellowyellow

Tish said:


> Perfect weather
> 
> This morning 12°C
> Today 18°C
> Now 12.8°C
> 
> Cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the morning and early afternoon. Winds E/SE 15 to 25 km/h increasing to 20 to 30 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 21.


That's pretty cool Tish, it's dull here and cool but not that cool. lol.  Can't wait for autumn to start, so sick of humid, sticky weather.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny.. ..57 deg , but breezy....


----------



## Sliverfox

Windy 34 ,, feels like 24.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Going to 79 today!!


----------



## Don M.

We may reach nearly 70 today....warmest day since mid December.  That should melt the rest of this snow.


----------



## squatting dog

70's today. Most of the snow is gone, but, there is quite a bit of mud. A good day to fire up the motorcycles. Won't take them riding just yet. (too muddy).   They've been sleeping under cover for about 3 months.


----------



## Tish

mellowyellow said:


> That's pretty cool Tish, it's dull here and cool but not that cool. lol.  Can't wait for autumn to start, so sick of humid, sticky weather.


It's pretty much normal for the Southern Highlands, as for Autumn, me too mellow, have both cameras charged, let the leaves start changing color.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise

This morning 10°C
Today 20°C
Now 12.3°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E late this afternoon and evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds E 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 23.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 29 this morning,,may reach 53 this afternoon.


----------



## Pecos

Today we are supposed to get up to 74F.
I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## dobielvr

72ish..


----------



## PamfromTx

Mostly Sunny. High 87°F, Wind SSE at 11mph


----------



## Lewkat

In the 50s here in NJ.  I just came in from spending the day basking in the sun.  Great.


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> Today we are supposed to get up to 74F.
> I will believe it when I see it.


We actually hit 75F and it felt good, .... and a little weird.


----------



## hollydolly

55 deg...dark.. no rain...


----------



## Marie5656

*Wonderful day. About 50 degrees F. Breezy and sunny. Even have the living room window open a crack for fresh air.*


----------



## Tish

A beautiful day.

This morning 14°C
Today 24°C
Now 13.2°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the morning and afternoon. The chance of a thunderstorm. Winds W/NW 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## Pinky

It's a balmy 8C today. Could be warmer if the clouds hadn't moved in. The long-range forecast I posted a couple of days ago, has changed. It always does


----------



## RadishRose

Mid 40's
Sunny
No snow 
No rain
It's a miracle


----------



## Irwin

Currently getting dumped on. Just when all the snow had melted.


----------



## MrPants

Looks like an indoor day today 


Detailed Forecast*Today*Periods of light snow. Blowing snow at times. Wind northwest 40 km/h gusting to 60. Temperature falling to minus 25 this afternoon. Wind chill near minus 41. Frostbite in minutes.*Tonight*Periods of light snow ending after midnight then clearing. Blowing snow at times. Wind northwest 40 km/h gusting to 60. Low minus 28. Wind chill minus 39 this evening and minus 45 overnight. Frostbite in minutes.


----------



## Lewkat

Nice again today, but a bit cooler.


----------



## debodun

Slightly above average temps, but very blustery which makes it seem colder. Looking at the local weather report, there was a gust about 50 MPH just before 3am this morning. There was a one piece of shingle blown off on the back porch roof.


----------



## hollydolly

Well again it's night time, so it;s dark, 45 deg..and...tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and in the 50's...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

It's warming up.

This morning 14°C
Today 27°C
Now 10.4°C

Mostly sunny. Slight chance of a shower in the E, near zero chance elsewhere. Light winds becoming W 15 to 25 km/h in the morning then becoming light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to high 20s.


----------



## Tish

Beautiful warm weather as we get closer to the first day of Autumn.

This morning 13°C
Today 27°C
Now 15.2°C

Partly cloudy. Light winds becoming NW 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the early afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## Ruthanne

It was sunny and nice today around 40 F.  Tomorrow in the 50s and same on Sun then 40s during next week but I'll bet some days will reach 50 F.


----------



## debodun

Got between 1 and 2 inches of wet snow overnight. Warming up so will likely melt. Now it's an on/off drizzly cold rain.


----------



## Knight

A little windy today but otherwise close to T shirt weather.
2 pm​58°
Sunny
0%
N 16 mph
​


----------



## MarciKS

48F and partly cloudy


----------



## Pinky

partly cloudy with some rain, 5C going up to 8C .. we're going to get some Jamaican take-out at The Real Jerk


----------



## Sliverfox

An overcast 41,,, had rain most of the morning.
Can see grass peaking  through the snow in spots.


----------



## Tish

A hot one today.

This morning 13°C
Today 29°C
Now 11.1°C

Sunny. Light winds becoming W/SW 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures around 30.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 11pm...dark, and around 38deg f.. ... or if you prefer, 3.3 deg C


----------



## MrPants

Spring not yet in sight. Still hopeful though 


dateDetailed Forecast*Tonight*Clear. Becoming partly cloudy near midnight. Wind up to 15 km/h. Low minus 38. Wind chill minus 38 this evening and minus 49 overnight. Frostbite in minutes.*Sun, 28 Feb*A mix of sun and cloud. Wind becoming south 20 km/h in the morning. High minus 28. Wind chill minus 47 in the morning and minus 41 in the afternoon. Frostbite in minutes. UV index 1 or low.*Night*Partly cloudy. Wind southwest 20 km/h becoming southeast 20 late in the evening. Low minus 35. Wind chill minus 42 in the evening and minus 47 overnight. Frostbite in minutes.


----------



## Tish

A hot one today for the first day of Autumn.

This morning 13°C
Today 30°C
Now 13.0°C

Mostly sunny. Areas of fog in the E early this morning. Slight chance of a shower in the SE, near zero chance elsewhere. Light winds becoming NW 20 to 30 km/h in the middle of the day then tending W in the early afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures around 30.


----------



## debodun

High wind warning until tomorrow afternoon. March - in like a lion!


----------



## Pinky

2C .. partly sunny, and there was a wee bit of a snow flurry earlier - nothing that would stay.


----------



## PamfromTx

The Texas weather is crazy as shown in these two pics.  Hubby's relatives in Uvalde, Texas.


----------



## Ruthanne

It was nice yesterday but that didn't last for long now it's in the 30s today.


----------



## Tish

Perfect weather today.

This morning 11°C
Today 25°C
Now 12.9°C

Mostly sunny. The chance of morning fog in the SE. Slight chance of a shower in the SE. Light winds becoming E 15 to 20 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 20 to 25.


----------



## PamfromTx

Here in the tropics, the temp is dropping.  I put away the blankets and I guess they are coming back out.  lol

Edinburg, Texas

54°F

Breezy. High 76°, Wind NNW at 18mph


----------



## JonDouglas

Here in central MA, temperature is around 20° with 25 -30 mph winds gusting to 55.  March winds with a blast of deep-freeze winter.


----------



## IrisSenior

It's -11C here with a windchill of -16C. It's supposed to warm up to 1C later in the week. Typical March weather.


----------



## debodun

The worst of the wind is over for now, but still quiet blustery. When I put the trash bin out it seemed like the wind chill was in the single digits. (Fahrenheit). There must have been quiet a wind during the night. I put bricks on loose shingles on the porch roof so they don't blow off. They did blow off - and the bricks, too.


----------



## MrPants

Temps improving tomorrow 


dateDetailed ForecastTonightPartly cloudy. Blizzard developing after midnight. Blowing snow this evening and after midnight. Wind northwest 50 km/h gusting to 70. Low minus 27. Wind chill minus 33 this evening and minus 45 overnight. Frostbite in minutes.*Wed, 3 Mar*Blizzard. Wind northwest 50 km/h gusting to 70. High minus 14. Wind chill minus 41 in the morning and minus 27 in the afternoon. Frostbite in minutes.NightSnow and blowing snow. Amount 2 to 4 cm. Wind northwest 40 km/h gusting to 60. Temperature rising to minus 11 by morning. Wind chill near minus 27.


----------



## Murrmurr

Even though it's called The Sunshine State, we do normally have a winter. Except not this year, and by year I mean from Mar 2020 to now. The year of a year-long summer with just a few intermittent days of scattered showers.


----------



## Tish

A nice cool one today.

This morning 9°C
Today 21°C
Now 10.9°C

Partly cloudy. Winds E 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the middle of the day then becoming E 15 to 20 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 24.


----------



## PamfromTx

Strange and dreary weather today.


----------



## Ken N Tx

PamfromTx said:


> Strange and dreary weather today.


----------



## Lewkat

Very windy and cold.  Same as yesterday.  March has arrived.


----------



## PamfromTx

46°F


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 29 heading to 46,, then  cooler  for end of week.


----------



## chic

Getting much warmer and sunnier. The trees are beginning to bud a little.


----------



## PamfromTx

76°F


----------



## Tish

A beautiful day.

This morning 9°C
Today 25°C
Now 6.7°C

The chance of fog early this morning. Sunny afternoon. Light winds becoming W 20 to 30 km/h in the middle of the day. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## Pinky

14C and sunny today


----------



## Don M.

A Perfect  weather day, here.  No clouds, gentle breeze, and we reached the upper 60's....nicest day in months.  We should remain this way for several days before the next front and rain chance moves through early next week.  I spent several hours cleaning up the yard, and actually worked up a little sweat.


----------



## Ruthanne

Very nice today==low 50s--next week should be even better.


----------



## Marie5656

*Today was in the high 40s. Slightly breezy. But nice.  But, a throw back to 30 years ago today in Rochester, NY area.  We had a massive ice storm.  Was called a Hundred Year Storm. Some people without power for weeks. Lucky for me, I was out for less than 2 weeks.   My big memory...I was due to start a NEW job that day.  No phone service, so idiot me, went anyway.  LOL





*


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise

This morning 11°C
Today 25°C
Now 5.6°C

Mostly sunny. The chance of fog in the SE early this morning. Light winds becoming E/SE 20 to 30 km/h in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures 22 to 27.


----------



## Irwin

A cold front moved into Colorado and it's supposed to start snowing any minute. But tomorrow it will be in the upper 50s. Monday should be almost 70°!


----------



## debodun

Seasonable temps and dry, but windy (which makes it seem colder than it is) for the next few days, then a big warm-up the middle of next week, then right back down to seasonable.


----------



## Liberty

High in the high 70's... ,mostly sunny...same for a week or so I think.  As my mom's friend used to say "The Good Lord  was in her right mind when she made this day".


----------



## Tish

A nice cool one.

This morning 9°C
Today 23°C
Now 12.0°C

The chance of fog early this morning. Mostly sunny afternoon. Winds E 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the morning then becoming E 15 to 25 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 20 to 25.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Spring time!!
.


----------



## PamfromTx

60°F


----------



## hollydolly

Dull, cold... 6 deg C


----------



## Lewkat

Sunny and cold.  March winds doth blow.  Every day.


----------



## Sliverfox

Overcast 25 with light snow falling.
Tonight's low  will be 15.


----------



## Tish

A nice warm day

This morning 10°C
Today 26°C
Now 7.5°C

Partly cloudy. Patchy fog in the SE early this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## Pappy

70 and dreary. Rain overnight and it should be nice Sunday.


----------



## Tish

A warm one today.

This morning 12°C
Today 27°C
Now 11.7°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower, most likely during this afternoon and early evening. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Light winds becoming W/NW 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the early afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## PamfromTx

Kinda coolish and  overcast.


----------



## SetWave

Pleasantly sunny with rain expected tomorrow night.  Come on, Spring, do your thing.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

A warm one again today.

This morning 14°C
Today 27°C
Now 8.5°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E during this afternoon and evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm in the NE late this afternoon and evening. Winds W 15 to 25 km/h shifting E in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 24 to 29.


----------



## MarciKS

it's 70° here kinda cloudy


----------



## SetWave

Another sunny day with cool temps, high clouds rollin' in and the promise of a cold front bringing rain by tonight.
And I might as well add in a surf report: Decent size with corduroy sets stacking up but slight onshore wind not really blowing things out yet keeping it from being clean.


----------



## Old Dummy

After a few mornings of around +8F, it's only supposed to go down to around freezing. I'll take it!


----------



## Sliverfox

Overcast 35  going to reach 57 today.


----------



## Pappy

This morning, right now, 54 degrees. Clear and warmer today.


----------



## hollydolly

52 degrees.. and


----------



## MarkinPhx

Mid 70's forecasted for today. Spring fever has arrived.


----------



## Happy Joe

Should get into the mid to upper 60's today...Nice.

Enjoy!


----------



## Tish

Perfect weather.

This morning 13°C
Today 25°C
Now 15.4°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the E, near zero chance elsewhere. Winds E 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the morning then becoming E 15 to 25 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures 20 to 29.


----------



## SetWave

The promised big storm is still taking its time. Supposedly the rain will be pouring out of the clouds . . . eventually. I realize meteorology is a difficult endeavor but over forecasting does no good.


----------



## MarciKS

71° and windy here


----------



## Sunny

Great, sunny, and in the 60's.  Spring at last!


----------



## Gemma

It was sunny and 62ºF today.


----------



## Don M.

We've had beautiful weather for the past week....sunny with temps in the upper 60's.  It looks like that is going to change starting tomorrow, with several days of rain coming, and highs barely reaching 50.  The rest of March doesn't look very good here.  I spoke to my Sister in Denver this afternoon, and she said they are expecting snow....I guess Winter isn't quite done yet.


----------



## moviequeen1

Another sunny,warm day here in WNY,temps in the 60's,love it!


----------



## Sliverfox

Its a sunny 41  this morning, highs  this afternoon in the 60s.


----------



## hollydolly

Raining!!..I've just been out to bring the wheelie bin back in after it was emptied, and that's as far as I'm going today


----------



## Pinky

Going up to 14C today .. forecasting 18C tomorrow. We were out yesterday .. at 8C, it felt like Spring is almost here.


----------



## Irwin

We got a dusting of snow last night. Tomorrow we're supposed to get more snow, then heavy snow on Friday, more snow on Saturday, more snow on Sunday... Ah, springtime in Colorado.


----------



## MarciKS

*windy as hell & supposed to get to 81° today.*


----------



## Liberty

In the 70's maybe 80° today...time to go to the garden center!


----------



## SetWave

Finally getting some of that promised rain but only 6/10ths overnight. With the warming of the day thunderstorms are predicted. Now, I know it ain't nothin' like you folks in other parts of the world "enjoy" but lightning started the horrible fires in California last year so . . .


----------



## Sliverfox

Breezy 65!,, sunny


----------



## mrstime

Sunny , it has been beautiful for several days and above freezing for several days even at night. This morning though it was 24F but sunny and just above freezing now.

Spring has sprung!


----------



## Tish

A nice cool one today.

This morning 15°C
Today 23°C
Now 13.9°C

Cloudy. The chance of fog in the E early this morning. Very high chance of showers, most likely during this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm. Winds NE/SE 15 to 20 km/h tending NW/NE in the middle of the day then tending E/NE in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MrPants

Cat wants to go outside, until I open the door  

TodayA mix of sun and cloud with 30 percent chance of light snow. Wind becoming northwest 20 km/h late this afternoon. Temperature falling to minus 24 this afternoon. Wind chill near minus 35. Risk of frostbite. UV index 1 or low.TonightPartly cloudy. Wind northwest 20 km/h becoming light early this evening. Low minus 26. Wind chill near minus 35. Risk of frostbite.


----------



## Chet

Spring like weather here but back to reality over the weekend. Saw geese heading north, a pair of doves and songbirds calling for a mate.


----------



## Ruthanne

It was a beautiful day today-about 66 F and tomorrow is supposed to be even warmer and better but we'll have some rain later in the day.  Well, all the flowers need it to start blooming.


----------



## Furryanimal

i’ve been kept awake by storm force winds and driving rain


----------



## moviequeen1

We had a new record high temp yesterday 69
Today's forecast cloudy with on/off showers unseasonably warm temps near 60


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy 60 & breezy.


----------



## Tish

Perfect weather.

This morning 15°C
Today 24°C
Now 16.6°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of showers, becoming less likely late this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm. Light winds becoming N/NE 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the early afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## SetWave

Not as  much rain as forecast. Now just gray (grey for those who prefer) clouds passing by with a few spits of moisture. Winter is hanging on until the bitter end.


----------



## PamfromTx

73°F
high 87° / low 70°
*Overcast* and feels like 73°


----------



## Irwin

It's supposed to snow all weekend--possibly up to two feet!

We're going out to get our covid shots this afternoon. After that, we're not leaving the house!


----------



## Don M.

Irwin said:


> It's supposed to snow all weekend--possibly up to two feet!  We're going out to get our covid shots this afternoon. After that, we're not leaving the house!



Yes, Denver is supposed to get one of the worst snowstorms they've had in many years.  It's "preparation" has even made the national news, as they were showing empty store shelves as people prepare to be housebound for the next few days.  I've got lots of relatives in that area, so hopefully they will all be ready for this storm, and stay home.

Locally, we're just in the midst of days of rainfall....it's coming down strong again, as I type.


----------



## MarciKS

44° with heavy rain


----------



## SetWave

Bright and sunny but a little cool. We need serious rain but it appears the drought will continue.


----------



## Tish

A hot one today.

This morning 15°C
Today 28°C
Now 10.7°C

Mostly sunny. The chance of fog early this morning. Medium chance of rain later tonight and the chance of a late thunderstorm. Light winds becoming NW 15 to 25 km/h in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures around 30


----------



## Gemma

Rather nice today.  Sunny and 58ºF.


----------



## moviequeen1

Another sunny day  temps in mid 30's
Its been unseasonably'mild'  here the past couple of days,a new record high on Weds,69,yesterday it was 54
I'm just happy the snow is gone,don't have to wear my boots


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny  25 this morning   going into mid 40s.

The first flowers of Spring are  blooming called, snowdrops.


----------



## Happy Joe

Its chilly here today; the high is supposed to be 39F.

Enjoy!


----------



## Pinky

Ken N Tx said:


>


We had those high winds yesterday ... yup, just like that!


----------



## funsearcher!

Waiting for winter storm to ARRIVE here in Colorado--have been forecasting this since Tuesday--expect somewhere between 18-30 inches


----------



## Tish

A nice cool one today, woke up to rain pouring down, we got at least 40 mils.

Today 18°C
Tonight 5°C
Now 11.9°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of rain, becoming less likely late this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm this morning. Winds E/SE 15 to 25 km/h tending S/SE 20 to 25 km/h in the middle of the day then tending E/SE 15 to 25 km/h in the early afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 14 and 18.


----------



## MarciKS

51° rainy still under a flood watch


----------



## SetWave

Sunny and cool and still awaiting the promised rain . . .


----------



## MrPants

Still cold here. No sign of spring 


TonightIncreasing cloudiness late this evening. 30 percent chance of flurries overnight. Wind northwest 20 km/h. Low minus 31 with temperature rising to minus 27 by morning. Wind chill minus 44 this evening and minus 38 overnight. Frostbite in minutes.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny ...but cold


----------



## katlupe

In the 30's but sunny. I am enjoying it because it has been nice enough to go outside and have had my heat turned way down.


----------



## Pinky

It was 18C a couple of days ago .. 3C today, sun was out a few mins. ago, but clouded over. Very light flurries when I woke up around 6:30. It's a potpourri kind of day!


----------



## MarciKS

57° & still raining...still under flood watch


----------



## Irwin

Snowing and windy. The storm came in further north than originally forecasted, so here in Denver, we didn't get the upslope conditions as severe as it could have been. Northern CO and Wyoming are getting the brunt of it. It looks like the center of the storm came through directly over Denver.


----------



## Happy Joe

..Might get to 35F today right now its windy and snowing; basically a small blizzard out there.

Stay warm!


----------



## J.B Books

Expecting 5" of snow tomorrow
Should melt in a day or so.


----------



## debodun

After a few spring-like days this past week, we were slapped right back down into the deep-freeze. The incessant blustery wind doesn't help. There were 3 wind advisories in the last 6 days, including today. Slight warm up predicted for mid to later this week.


----------



## SetWave

Another cool and gray day still waiting for the promised rain. (This is getting redundant)


----------



## funsearcher!

Watching it snow  17 inches so far and supposed to continue until Monday AM


----------



## Irwin

I thought we got lucky with the snow storm, since by this morning we only had about six inches. I lay down to take a nap and woke up to a blizzard! We're getting pummeled!


----------



## Tish

A beautiful day, the sun is shining and no wind.

This morning 5°C
Today 20°C
Now 5.4°C

Sunny. Winds E/SE 15 to 20 km/h becoming light early in the morning then becoming E 15 to 20 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 22.


----------



## SetWave

Still awaiting the promised rain. Ordered something for pick-up at a store and ready to zip out the door and . . . it's raining.


----------



## Don M.

Rain, Rain, and more Rain, the past couple of days.  I checked my rain gauge before dark, and it was over 4 inches....it will overflow at about 5.5 inches....which may well happen by morning.  We may have a dry day on Tuesday, then another front is supposed to come through.  At this rate, it will be weeks before I can do any gardening. 

Oh, well...at least we're not getting hit with a major late Winter snow storm, like Denver is.


----------



## MrPants

*Tonight*A few clouds. Wind northwest 30 km/h gusting to 50 becoming light late this evening. Wind becoming northwest 20 after midnight. Low minus 30. Wind chill minus 36 this evening and minus 43 overnight. Frostbite in minutes.


----------



## PamfromTx

67°F


----------



## hollydolly

48 deg  & Raining


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 17  going into the 40s with rain forecast.


----------



## MarciKS

48° chance for rain...high 54°


----------



## PamfromTx

73°F


----------



## debodun

That incessant wind is annoying. Gusts up to 50 MPH. Makes the power line and the cable line look like double dutch jump ropes.


----------



## SetWave

Whew. They weren't kidding about the gale warning on the bay. Cold breeze for sure. Got 6/10 inch of rain overnight and every little drop adds to help alleviate the drought. Like my dad always said, "It gave the flowers a drink".


----------



## Tish

A nice cool day.

This morning 4°C
Today 20°C
Now 9.7°C

Partly cloudy. The chance of fog early this morning. Medium chance of showers in the E during this afternoon and evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds E/SE 15 to 25 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 23.


----------



## digifoss

As of this morning
14℉
44% Humidity
Wind 9mph
Sunny


----------



## Pinky

Barometer reads 1C .. gray skies, looks like rain, but forecast says possible big snowfall.
Have to go out to pick up prescriptions, so whatever it does - bring it on!


----------



## hollydolly

Raining again.....


----------



## Glowworm

Grey, overcast and about 6 degrees Celsius


----------



## funsearcher!

funsearcher! said:


> Watching it snow  17 inches so far and supposed to continue until Monday AM


Ended up with 24 inches of snow but was melting during the day yesterday and now it is warming up again to mid 30's this morning.


----------



## Tish

A nice cool one today.

This morning 10°C
Today 17°C
Now 12.1°C

Cloudy. The chance of morning fog in the SE. Medium chance of showers in the E, most likely during this afternoon and evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds SE 15 to 25 km/h turning E 25 to 35 km/h in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures between 15 and 21.


----------



## PamfromTx

Quite toasty today.  I imagine it is going to be one HOT summer.


----------



## MarciKS

40° with rain & we're under a wind advisory.

Might get a snow shower tonight but not much accumulation.


----------



## Dana

It's cloudy with a chance of meatballs


----------



## hollydolly

*Very cold, and overcast *


----------



## Sliverfox

Foggy 33,, it might get to be 60 this afternoon.


----------



## squatting dog

hollydolly said:


> *Very cold, and overcast *


----------



## hollydolly

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 155132


Brilliant....


----------



## squatting dog

Watching severe storms roll through. Keeping an eye on the sky... tornado weather.


----------



## Don M.

Heavy rain, thunder and lightning woke me up about 5AM.  It's stopped now, but more on the way later today.  Our creek is running strong.  The weather reports are warning those in the SE states to be watchful for severe weather and tornadoes.


----------



## PamfromTx

92°F


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Don M. said:


> Heavy rain, thunder and lightning woke me up about 5AM.  It's stopped now, but more on the way later today.  Our creek is running strong.  The weather reports are warning those in the SE states to be watchful for severe weather and tornadoes.


Yeah, I think we (SW GA) are getting the edge of that this evening.  Had a severe thunderstorm warning that missed us but the air was kind of yellow for a while so I was keeping an eye to the sky


----------



## AnnieA

High was 83 F and it's storming now with a severe weather threat for the next few hours.  Next week is predicted to be unseasonably warm as well.    Last year, we had a cooler than normal spring and even June was pleasant  ...it spoiled me.


----------



## SetWave

Once again under gray (grey for those of you who prefer) skies awaiting the arrival of another front to come through with much needed rain.


----------



## Tish

A cool one today

This morning 13°C
Today 18°C
Now 14.0°C

Cloudy. High chance of showers in the E, medium chance elsewhere. Winds E/SE 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 16 and 21.


----------



## hollydolly

Can you believe it's cold and rainy._.again._.?


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy with rain.


----------



## PamfromTx

The temp dropped from a 92°F to 57°F this morning.


----------



## digifoss

18°F and mostly sunny, 6mph breeze
Expected high of 61°F today
Good motorcycling weather this afternoon


----------



## Don M.

We have snow flurries this morning, and the temperature is hovering in the low 30's.  Hopefully, this is Winters last blast, and we will warm up nicely by the weekend.  We've had so much rain in the past couple of days that the rivers are running at/near flood stage, and there are flooded roads all over the State.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Don M. said:


> We have snow flurries this morning, and the temperature is hovering in the low 30's.  Hopefully, this is Winters last blast, and we will warm up nicely by the weekend.  We've had so much rain in the past couple of days that the rivers are running at/near flood stage, and there are flooded roads all over the State.


Be safe, @Don M. !


----------



## RadishRose

45F and drizzle.


----------



## Murrmurr

It's raining! Well, it _was_ raining. But looks like it'll rain some more. This is a very good thing.


----------



## SetWave

Warm front blew through and waiting for the following cold front to bring . . . RAIN!


----------



## Pinky

8C and very gray skies .. possible rain.

Saw on the Weather Channel, bad weather for the southern States .. keep safe, people!


----------



## debodun

Cold drizzle today, but predictions promise a warming trend on Sunday.


----------



## Chet

All day rain followed by a warming trend. Afterwards the worms will be there for the taking for the robins. Grass will start turning greener and grow. In a few weeks I'll be complaining about having to cut it.


----------



## MrPants

Cold & grey here. On the positive side, we have just past the 12 hours of night & day here 
Sunrise 6:40AM; Sunset 6:44 PM today.

TonightA few clouds. Wind northwest 20 km/h becoming light after midnight. Low minus 31. Wind chill near minus 44. Frostbite in minutes.Fri,19 MarSunny. Wind becoming northwest 30 km/h gusting to 50 in the morning. High minus 25. Wind chill near minus 43. Frostbite in minutes. UV index 2 or low.NightClear. Wind northwest 40 km/h gusting to 60. Low minus 28. Wind chill near minus 45. Frostbite in minutes.


----------



## Tish

A nice cool Autumn day

This morning 13°C
Today 19°C
Now 14.4°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of showers in the E, medium chance elsewhere. Winds E/SE 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 22.


----------



## SetWave

Just weak dribbling rain. Come on, I want a decent cloud burst.


----------



## PamfromTx

It's been a beautiful day.  Weather is just perfect ~ for now.  It has been escalating from low 90s to mid 50s these last few days.  Crazy Texas weather.


----------



## MrPants

Tish said:


> A nice cool Autumn day
> 
> This morning 13°C
> Today 19°C
> Now 14.4°C
> 
> Cloudy. Very high chance of showers in the E, medium chance elsewhere. Winds E/SE 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 22.


I forgot you're entering autumn now! I didn't hear much of anything about wild fires this summer (your summer - our winter). Were things better this year? More rain or what?


----------



## Jules

Pleasant day for our walk.  10C. The rains will start tonight and is predicted for a week.  No word about flooding yet.


----------



## Tish

MrPants said:


> I forgot you're entering autumn now! I didn't hear much of anything about wild fires this summer (your summer - our winter). Were things better this year? More rain or what?


Oh gosh yes, no fires out of control, a much wetter summer which was great for our farmers, I think the highest temps we had were 42°C to 44°C and only a few of them.


----------



## Tish

A wet one today.

This morning 13°C
Today 17°C
Now 15.3°C

Very high chance of rain, becoming heavy at times in the E. The chance of a thunderstorm in the NE. Winds SE 25 to 40 km/h turning E 35 to 50 km/h in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 15 and 20.


----------



## JustBonee

Pleasant sunny   day with warm temps.,  and a lot of wind.  
The wind has been blowing dust from West Texas  into the area this afternoon  - that's kinda strange.  It doesn't happen often.


----------



## MrPants

Yay! Blowing snow and -45 tonight. 
Someone told me it's spring tomorrow?


----------



## Ruthanne

It was a sunny day today but ooh that wind was cold--in the upper 30s here yet.


----------



## Don M.

Finally...a sunny day....and a nice weekend ahead.   March has started off here badly, with many locales setting daily records for rainfall, and many of the country roads still closed from flooding.  It seems we have to contend with this every Spring, and then out in July-September, when we really could use some rain, we barely get a sprinkle.


----------



## moviequeen1

A perfect way to start the 1st day of Spring,forecast sunny temps in the low 50's
I'm tempted to put away my winter boots!


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny but  chilly 28,, to get up to mid 50s.


----------



## SetWave

Beautiful clear blue sunny sky with huge white cumulus clouds drifting by on a chilly breeze. 
Trees are blossoming out nicely as a welcome to spring.


----------



## MarciKS

Will be 65° today. Might see some rain on Monday.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## debodun

Dry and trending to a more mild temperature range through the coming week.


----------



## Ruthanne

47 right now and will get warmer tomorrow.


----------



## Tish

A nice cool  wet one

This morning 14°C
Today 17°C
Now 15.7°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of rain. Winds E 25 to 40 km/h decreasing to 20 to 30 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 16 and 21.


----------



## digifoss

Today was the 1st day of spring and I woke up with itching watery eyes and wound up sneezing my snazoo off all day.  Winter is finally over...


----------



## Warrigal

The weather is not good down here. Most of the east coast is being deluged with rain and rivers are overflowing their banks. The major dam in Sydney, Warragamba,  is spilling and the lesser dams are about to go over too.

Saw footage last night of a house floating down a river and the SES volunteers are working flat out rescuing people, clearing fallen trees and covering roofs with tarps.

Hubby and I are OK in our little house because we are a fair way from the Georges River which is the closest one to us.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a beautiful warm spring day here in Buffalo,temp in high 60's
I couldn't ask for a better weekend to start spring,more sunshine&warm temps coming our way this week until Thurs


----------



## Pepper

Here in NYC, 372.7 miles from @moviequeen1 , it is the same gorgeous day!  Winter's in the rearview mirror, good riddance!


----------



## hollydolly

Dark now @9pm, and fairly cold outside . It was gloriously sunny this morning, settled into a semi-cloud , but it felt really cold out of the sun


----------



## digifoss

60 F sunny and breezy this afternoon


----------



## SetWave

Ice on the birdbaths this morning, chilly wind but the sky is clear and sunny. Spring will remember what's supposed to happen . . . soon.


----------



## Tish

To everyone in Sydney and the Northern coast, please stay safe and do not drive through floodwaters.
The Wollondilly has burst its banks, I am fine though, I am about 11 or 12 houses away from it upsteam.

Another wet cool one.
Today 16°C
Tonight 14°C
Now 15.1°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of showers. Winds E 25 to 40 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 15 and 18.


----------



## Ruthanne

A pretty nice day today in the upper 50s f and tomorrow in the 60s--yay, it's about time!


----------



## Warrigal

Some of the more unusual photos from the current floods in eastern Australia

Any port in a storm?





Didn't see that coming ??





Unusual surf rescue






Spiders on a bridge above flooded river. Enlarge the photo and you will see many different species. All have climbed up as the water level rose in the river below.


----------



## S. Mary Cole

Finally, it's starting to feel as if spring is on it's way!  I so miss sitting on our back patio with my kindle and snacks


----------



## Happy Joe

Right now; low 30s F with some snow & a slight breeze.  should get into the 40s F today with a chance of snow.

Spring is still a ways off... I'm afraid.

Enjoy!


----------



## Pinky

Right now, it's 11C on it's way to 16C. We're supposedly going to see a bit of mixed precipitation in a few days, but I think it's safe to put away the snow boots.

Goodbye Winter!


----------



## PamfromTx

69°F ~ beautiful day; have already been out for a short walk and to the groceries.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny ,, spring is here!


----------



## Irwin

30° and snowing. It's supposed to snow every day this week, for crap's sake. Springtime in Colorado.


----------



## Gemma

72ºF this afternoon with plenty of sunshine!


----------



## SetWave

Have been reading about the terrible flooding in Australia. Hope everyone affected stays safe.


----------



## Tish

As of 11:30am the Goulburn Mulwaree Council announced the following roads were closed due to flood waters:

Chinamans Lane
Jacqua Creek on Lumley Road
Highlands Way Underpass
Windellama Creek at Oallen Ford Road
Blackshaw Road Underpass
Mills Road
Stewarts Crossing is closed at the Shoalhaven River
Rhyanna Road is closed at the causeway
Brisbane Grove Road
Bullamalita Road
May Street Bridge
Brayton Road Causeway
Carrick Road
Bulls Pit Road

The following roads have water over them, but are still open to traffic:

Windellama Rd
Braidwood Road (Goulburn side of Lake Bathurst)
Gurrundah Rd
Parkesbourne Rd causeway (Hwy end)
Breadalbane Rd
Coven Creek Road
Areas awaiting inspection include:

Mayfield Rd/Boro Creek
Range Road
Airport Road


----------



## Tish

Another wet one, It hasn't stopped raining all morning.

Today 18°C
Tonight 15°C
Now 15.8°C

Cloudy. Very high (near 100%) chance of rain, becoming less likely this evening. Rain heavy at times during the morning and afternoon. Winds E/NE 20 to 30 km/h becoming light in the evening then becoming NW 15 to 25 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures around 18.


----------



## MarciKS

Be careful Tish!!

It's 52° and it's been raining all day. Supposed to continue tomorrow.


----------



## MrPants

Still chilly here. Not going out tomorrow. Packing up for my upcoming move anyway so it all works out. 

TonightA few clouds. Blowing snow at times this evening. Wind northwest 40 km/h gusting to 60 diminishing to 20 this evening. Low minus 32. Wind chill near minus 44. Frostbite in minutes.Tue, 23 MarMainly sunny. Wind northwest 30 km/h. High minus 27. Wind chill minus 48 in the morning and minus 42 in the afternoon. Frostbite in minutes. UV index 2 or low.NightA few clouds. Wind northwest 30 km/h becoming light near midnight. Low minus 32. Wind chill minus 47 in the evening and minus 41 overnight. Frostbite in minutes.


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> Still chilly here. Not going out tomorrow. Packing up for my upcoming move anyway so it all works out.
> 
> TonightA few clouds. Blowing snow at times this evening. Wind northwest 40 km/h gusting to 60 diminishing to 20 this evening. Low minus 32. Wind chill near minus 44. Frostbite in minutes.Tue, 23 MarMainly sunny. Wind northwest 30 km/h. High minus 27. Wind chill minus 48 in the morning and minus 42 in the afternoon. Frostbite in minutes. UV index 2 or low.NightA few clouds. Wind northwest 30 km/h becoming light near midnight. Low minus 32. Wind chill minus 47 in the evening and minus 41 overnight. Frostbite in minutes.


Someplace warmer?


----------



## Tish

A nice cool one and the sun is shining kind of,  It's playing pick-a-boo with the clouds.

This morning 15°C
Today 21°C
Now 15.3°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the NW, slight chance elsewhere. Winds W 35 to 50 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 22.


----------



## moviequeen1

another p.sunny,warm spring day here in WNY temp in low 70's
temps will get back to normal{40's} by weekend


----------



## debodun

Raining at the moment. Unseasonably warm for the next two days, then rain again followed by a cool-off to more seasonable temps.


----------



## Tish

A nice cool one today.

Today 20°C
Tonight    9°C
Now 16.7°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers, most likely this afternoon. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Winds W 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 22.


----------



## MrPants

Still cool here. Looks like even a little coder tomorrow   Was hoping some spring temps would be heading this way soon?


TonightA few clouds. Wind up to 15 km/h. Low minus 34. Wind chill near minus 42. Frostbite in minutes.Thu, Mar 25Mainly sunny. Wind becoming north 20 km/h in the afternoon. High minus 24. Wind chill minus 44 in the morning and minus 36 in the afternoon. Frostbite in minutes. UV index 2 or low.NightA few clouds. Wind northwest 20 km/h. Low minus 33. Wind chill minus 37 in the evening and minus 47 overnight. Frostbite in minutes.


----------



## Furryanimal

Wet...


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny.....


----------



## moviequeen1

We've had a couple of beautiful,unseasonably warm spring days here in WNY,yesterday we tied the record of 72
Today another sunny,warm day,high in the mid 60's then a cold front/with rain, high winds comes thru tonight&tomorrow. The highs for Fri-weekend near 50


----------



## Tish

A nice cool one

This morning 9°C
Today 20°C
Now 6.4°C

Partly cloudy. The chance of morning fog. Slight chance of a shower in the SE, near zero chance elsewhere. Light winds becoming W/NW 15 to 20 km/h in the late afternoon then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures around 20.


----------



## Pinky

A warm, sunny day today .. 19C .. back down to 11C tomorrow, then single digits for a couple of days.


----------



## SetWave

Sunny but with a stiff chilly breeze.


----------



## MarciKS

54° & cloudy & been a little rainy past few days.


----------



## hawkdon

We are in the spring rainy season here in missouri, been raining off and on for 3 days now.....


----------



## moviequeen1

its a cloudy day here with on/off rain early temps in 60's,we have a high wind warning until late this afternoon,gusts could exceed over 50mph


----------



## hollydolly

52 deg... raining heavily...


----------



## debodun

Rumbles of thunder this morning - very unusual for this time of year this far north as is the unseasonably warm weather.Probably due to a cold front approaching that will knock temps back to where they should be. It got to be 66F at the nearest weather station yesterday, but the record here for March 25 is 74F.


----------



## PamfromTx

72°F


----------



## Tish

Another mild one today.
Finally got the lawns done yesterday God it grew thick and fast with a week of rain.

This morning 10°C
Today 20°C
Now 6.8°C

Sunny morning. Slight chance of a shower during this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and early evening. Light winds becoming W/NW 15 to 25 km/h in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures between 18 and 22.


----------



## Pecos

Hot, humid, and covered with sticky green pollen.


----------



## SetWave

Warm and sunny. Perfect spring weather.


----------



## Tish

A mild one today

Today 20°C
Tonight    8°C
Now 14.2°C

Partly cloudy. The chance of fog early this morning. Slight chance of a shower in the SE late this afternoon and evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Light winds becoming W 15 to 25 km/h in the morning then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 18 and 21.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Glowworm

Grey, overcast, light drizzle and 3 degrees C. Where's spring?


----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx

68°
Windy and a tad overcast.  Sprinkles of rain too.  We go from one extreme to another.


----------



## SetWave

Clear and sunny. (But dry)


----------



## Tish

A nice sunny day.

This morning 7°C
Today 21°C
Now 8.3°C

Mostly sunny. The chance of fog early this morning, mainly in the E. Light winds becoming E/SE 15 to 20 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low 20s.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CindyLouWho

Got up to 91°  today.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun

Another high wind warning until 4 pm today. March is known to be a blustery month in the U.S., but this year it seems exceptionally windy. Rain starting Wednesday afternoon well into Thursday. Slightly cooler than average temps. Easter morning will be in the mid to upper 30Fs. Wonder how that will effect local sunrise services?


----------



## MarciKS

It is currently 53° and very windy. We are forecast to reach a high of 78° today. Tomorrow it will drop to 56° for the high.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

The weather has been crazy. It reached 78 here in northeast N.J. a couple of days ago, rained real hard one of those days. Today's high 54 and it's forecast to be 63 and 64 with rain on Wednesday. Then back down to a high of 48 and 42 Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Tish

A cool one today

This morning 9°C
Today 19°C
Now 11.7°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of fog early this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 22.


----------



## SetWave

Sunny but a bit chilly again and still dry.


----------



## PamfromTx

It is still a little breezy!


----------



## Keesha

It was a bit cool today but its going back up to 68 degrees F tomorrow.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

Very warm and sunny...71 deg f.... I'm going to go out and get some Spring pictures if I can....


----------



## drifter

Partly cloudy with a ten mile an hour breeze. Yesterday the wind howled, north west of here a ways wind gusts 
were over sixty mph. It is gradually becomming spring with still some cool days and nights every so often.


----------



## SetWave

Rinse and repeat; same same; clear, sunny with chilly breeze and still dry.


----------



## Tish

Another Perfect Day in Paradise

This morning 4°C
Today 21°C
Now 5.1°C

Patchy fog early this morning. Sunny afternoon. Light winds becoming E/SE 15 to 20 km/h in the evening then becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 23.


----------



## PamfromTx

Beautiful and sunny day.  Warmish though.   But, I'm not complaining; I just need to use more deodorant now.  LOL


----------



## PamfromTx

75°F


----------



## MickaC

March going out like a lion.
Started after supper yesterday....
Went all day......hard to tell how much snow we got......any would be too much.
Wind still howling.
Come April 1st......sandals come out, socks get put away, that's my final word, might look silly.....don't care.


----------



## Furryanimal

Sunny and in the seventies today....says the forecast.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Gemma

Rain earlier this morning, 52ºF.  Snow coming again, tomorrow.  Hopefully, that will be the end of it!


----------



## SetWave

Sunny and clear. Temp over 80F. Slept with window open and let the coyotes sing me to sleep last night.


----------



## Tish

Yet another perfect day in Paradise

This morning 7°C
Today 23°C
Now 6.6°C

Patchy morning fog. Sunny afternoon. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## debodun

Mother Nature's April Fool jokes. Snow is not unheard of this time of year here, but unusual.


----------



## Sliverfox

Chilly,, snow covered  ground when I got up..
Natures April Fool on us.


----------



## Pinky

The weather forecast from day to day is very unreliable. Yesterday, they were forecasting snow flurries today, but that has thankfully changed.

The temp is low, but the sun is shining.


----------



## Tish

A beautiful day

This morning 7°C
Today 25°C
Now 5.0°C

Sunny. Patchy fog early this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to high 20s.


----------



## SetWave

Clear blue sky. Warm and wonderful.  (...well, except for that lack of rain thing...)


----------



## MarkinPhx

Sunny and 91 F here today.


----------



## Gemma

29ºF and snowing.


----------



## Ruthanne

30 today and snow.  The weather man said expect snow for another monthWe will have a warmer Saturday and next week in the 60s.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## toffee

Well its been a lovely few days warm sunny -everyone in the parks in uk'
but sadly it has turned very cold temp here is 7' Brrrrr heating back on 
plus jumpers out again /


----------



## katlupe

24 degrees here but my phone says it feels like 12. Cloudy so far.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 22 with snow on  the ground.
May get  up to 38 this afternoon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The ground is covered with snow but the sun is shining.


----------



## Lewkat

Feels like January again, where I live.


----------



## hollydolly

We're sunny, but 20 degree drop at 52 deg F.. from 72 on Monday


----------



## debodun

I went out this morning to cut up a fairly large branch that had blown down. Felt more like January than April - of course the blustery wind didn't help. Going to be cold, too, on Sunday. The Easter bunny will have to be a snowshoe rabbit this year!


----------



## SetWave

Foggy and gray (or grey for those of you who choose...)


----------



## Tish

Another gorgeous day

This morning 9°C
Today 26°C
Now 6.1°C

 Patchy fog early this morning. Sunny afternoon. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

Cloudy..44 deg F... forecast high today of 50 deg


----------



## Sliverfox

A frosty  morning which may  be sunny & warmer this afternoon.


----------



## Irwin

Looks like we're finally out of the woods here in Denver... Upper 70s are forecasted for the next three days. It seems like our winters are getting longer, although it's probably more due to my getting older and less tolerant of the cold. And more curmudgeonly. Get off my lawn you damn kids!


----------



## RadishRose

Sunny and chilly in the mid 40's.


----------



## SetWave

Gray and cool.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise

This morning 11°C
Today 26°C
Now 7.1°C

Patchy fog early this morning. Mostly sunny afternoon. Light winds becoming W 15 to 20 km/h in the morning then becoming light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures in the mid to high 20s.


----------



## Ruthanne

toffee said:


> Well its been a lovely few days warm sunny -everyone in the parks in uk'
> but sadly it has turned very cold temp here is 7' Brrrrr heating back on
> plus jumpers out again /


Toffee, it's so nice to see you again!  Haven't seen you in quite awhile.


----------



## Ruthanne

We are in the upper 50s today--nice warm breeze--good day to walk the dog!


----------



## Tish

Perfect weather

This morning 8°C
Today 23°C
Now 8.0°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E, most likely late this afternoon and evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds E/SE 15 to 25 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures 21 to 26.


----------



## PamfromTx

80°F


----------



## Glowworm

Storm winds yesterday and all night. Now the wind isn't as strong but it's snowing. Temperature round freezing. Spring seems a long way off.


----------



## Rosemarie

There was snow this morning, but now the sun is shining and the snow has melted.


----------



## hollydolly

Snow here too..still falling, can't believe it.

We had such hot sunny weather yesterday I even got my arms burnt working in the garden.. this is my garden







Today....these from the papers this morning.......Incredible...


----------



## Capt Lightning

Blowing a gale here with occasional snow showers, but roads are clear.  Mobile phone network has been down all day, so can't access bank account.


----------



## PamfromTx

82°F


----------



## Glowworm

PamfromTx said:


> 82°F


Go away Pam!!


----------



## MarciKS

In the 80s here. Wind will be picking up later. Forecast for tomorrow...also 80s with strong storms possible in the evening.


----------



## Tish

A beautiful day ( Now don't be jealous Glowworm)

This morning 11°C
Today 21°C
Now 12.8°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E, slight chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm in the E during this afternoon and evening. Winds E/SE 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the middle of the day then becoming E 15 to 20 km/h in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures 20 to 25.


----------



## debodun

Typical spring temps for this locale. No precip in the immediate forecast. In fact they are on the verge of declaring a drought here and today there is a fire hazard warning:


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny 69.


----------



## Glowworm

Deleted


----------



## Tish

Another beautiful day

This morning 14°C
Today 23°C
Now 14.9°C

Partly cloudy. Patchy morning fog in the E. Medium chance of showers in the E, slight chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm from late this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures 20 to 25.


----------



## MarciKS

Currently 70°F with a chance for strong thunderstorms tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne

Mid 70s today. Yay!


----------



## Sliverfox

55 cloudy with chance of rain.
Today's high will be in the 70s .


----------



## Pappy

The next few days we are pushing high 80s and sunny. Rain...we need bad. Over 5 inches below normal for this time of year. My lawn looks like dried green prunes..


----------



## Tish

Perfection in Paradise

This morning 13°C
Today 24°C
Now 13.7°C

Patchy morning fog. Mostly sunny afternoon. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid-20s.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 55,, heading  to 76 this afternoon.

Seems to be a lot  brush fires  this  Spring.


----------



## moviequeen1

yesterday it was a unseasonably warm day,high was 73
Today,another warm,sunny day high near 80


----------



## katlupe

63 degrees and sunny here right now.


----------



## PamfromTx

Mostly Sunny. High 96°F, Wind SE at 4mph


----------



## PamfromTx

Oh my, Friday's high will be 100°.


----------



## Tish

Perfect weather

This morning 14°C
Today 22°C
Now 12.4°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the E, most likely during this afternoon and evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds W 25 to 40 km/h becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## Buckeye

82 and sunny here in Central Florida.


----------



## MarciKS

70 here. nice day out.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,we hit a new record high of 84
Today,a cloudy with lite on/off showers with unseasonably warm temps,in the mid 70's


----------



## Furryanimal

A bit cold....


----------



## Tish

Sheep Graziers Warning was issued for today.

This morning 7°C
Today 16°C
Now 8°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the SE this morning. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds W 25 to 40 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 15 and 18.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

It's been lovely. A couple of days were in the low 70's. Then bouncing around between the high 50's and mid 60's. We're supposed to get some rain tonight.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SetWave

Warm sun. Cool breeze.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 52 heading to 80!


----------



## Furryanimal

At 1pm the cricket teams of Yorkshire  and Glamorgan left a green field for lunch.This is Headingley half an hour later

and I’m not happy as Glamorgan have Yorkshire on the rack!


----------



## Don M.

More Springtime rain, the past couple of days.  My rain gauge is showing about 4.5 inches since Thursday, and it's still coming down.  It's too bad nature can't save some of this rain for August/September, when we really need it.


----------



## Pinky

Warming up here in Toronto .. they keep calling for rain, but it doesn't materialize. Went out in a cardigan yesterday. It was nice not having to wear a winter jacket.


----------



## JustBonee

Having typical spring weather in  Houston  .....  a little cloudy,  breezy and occasional rain.  Temps are in the 80's in the afternoon


----------



## Tish

A cold one today

This morning 7°C
Today 16°C
Now 5.1°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the SE this morning. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Winds W 25 to 40 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 15 and 18.


----------



## Chet

Very pleasant combination of 70 degrees F and 50% humidity with hazy sunshine and light wind. It was a comfortable and summery day. I cut some grass but did not push myself.


----------



## Sliverfox

rainy 57  out


----------



## Pinky

10C with 88% humidity .. rain.


----------



## hollydolly

High of 51 deg f.. but it's sunny so in the garden it feels warm....hubs is just going to trim the border hedges and shrubs


----------



## Buckeye

Cloudy, cool, rainy day here in Central Florida.  High of 70


----------



## Tish

A cold one today

This morning 2°C
Today 16°C
Now 2.5°C

Mostly sunny. Patches of morning frost. Light winds becoming SW 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the early afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 14 and 17.


----------



## hollydolly

You'll not believe this...we had sun this morning, hubs did the gardening, and at 2pm it started snowing, and it snowed until around 7pm....


----------



## Glowworm

Woke up this morning to a couple of centimeters of snow. Warnings on the news to people who've changed from winter to summer tyres to not use their cars today.


----------



## Tish

A nice cool one

This morning 2°C
Today 19°C
Now -2.2°C

Mostly sunny. The chance of fog early this morning. Patches of morning frost. Light winds becoming NW 15 to 25 km/h in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 20.


----------



## Marie5656

*Rainy and cool for a few days. I was out for a bit earlier, and it was not totally unpleasant.  But I like the cooler spring rainy weather.  **shrug***


----------



## Ken N Tx

64 small shower went past..


----------



## Lynk

65 and raining


----------



## Tish

A perfect day

This morning 10°C
Today 20°C
Now 10.5°C

Partly cloudy. Winds NW 25 to 40 km/h turning W 35 to 55 km/h in the morning then decreasing to 20 to 30 km/h in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 18 and 21.


----------



## Tish

A nice sunny one.

This morning 6°C
Today 19°C
Now 14.2°C

The chance of fog early this morning. Mostly sunny afternoon. Winds W 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 20


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe

47 right now, gray and overcast.........probably going to rain. That's okay, I love spring rains!


----------



## Gemma

36ºF this afternoon and actually was spitting snow.


----------



## Tish

Another sunny one.

This morning 6°C
Today 19°C
Now 4.5°C

Mostly sunny. The chance of fog early this morning. Patches of morning frost in the SE. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 16 and 20.


----------



## Murrmurr

Gorgeous. Couldn't ask for better weather today. In fact, I'm gonna go play outside.

See ya's later!


----------



## Irwin

We're in the midst of a frickin' blizzard! Ah, springtime in Colorado.


----------



## Ruthanne

It was rainy earlier and I went outside and it felt pretty cold...in the 50s maybe...I sure am tired of this cold weather.  It will be nice when we have a warm Spring day here.


----------



## PamfromTx

Getting warmer and warmer.  {Not complaining.}


----------



## JonDouglas

*Mother Nature Took A Dump This Morning*:   Looking out the front door of our carriage house home this morning, 





It's better than having feet of snow, as has happened in past April storms.  Folks farther north had it worse.


----------



## helenbacque

About as good as it can get.  78, slight breeze, bright sun


----------



## Aunt Marg

JonDouglas said:


> *Mother Nature Took A Dump This Morning*:   Looking out the front door of our carriage house home this morning,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's better than having feet of snow, as has happened in past April storms.  Folks farther north had it worse.


While I am no fan of winter, first snowfalls (skiffs is you will) are my favourite, and this picture doesn't disappoint!


----------



## debodun

'Nuff said? And to think a week ago it was in the 70's (20's for those using Celsius).


----------



## Don M.

We, too, are still having large swings in the temperatures...from day to day.  Yesterday was nice with temps in the upper 60's....I mowed the yard.  Today, more rain is coming in, and we may have frost tomorrow morning, then chilly and rainy for several days.  The long range forecasts look like it will be late April/early May before this pattern slows down, and we get more consistently into the 60's and 70's.  Springtime weather is always like this, here, so we've gotten used to it.


----------



## chic

Snowing. This is so depressing.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a cloudy/cool day here in Buffalo,temps in the low 40's


----------



## MarciKS

40s little rainy


----------



## Tish

Another beautiful day

This morning 4°C
Today 19°C
Now 5.1°C

Partly cloudy. The chance of fog early this morning. Slight chance of a shower in the SE this evening. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 20.


----------



## Ruthanne

Too cold and I hear we will have some snow, too!  Geez, where did Spring go?


----------



## Llynn

76F and sunny here today. The weekend is predicted to be sunny and mid 80'sF.


----------



## debodun

Seasonably cool and damp. Not rain - more than a mist but less than drizzle.


----------



## Tish

Another beautiful Autumn day

This morning 5°C
Today 18°C
Now 7.6°C

The chance of morning fog. Sunny afternoon. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 20.


----------



## debodun

Pretty typical of mid-April conditions in the northeast U.S. for the next 10 days.


----------



## PamfromTx

We are having strange weather; the temps plummeted down.  lol   And it rained!


----------



## PamfromTx

67°F


----------



## Tish

A cool Autumn day

This morning 2°C
Today 18°C
Now -2.8°C

Patchy fog and frost this morning. Mostly sunny afternoon. Light winds becoming W/NW 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 20.


----------



## Tish

Another nice day

This morning 4°C
Today 18°C
Now 2.0°C

Partly cloudy. The chance of fog early this morning. Slight chance of a shower this evening. Winds W/NW 25 to 40 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 20.


----------



## PamfromTx

74°F


----------



## Ruthanne

It was a pretty nice day today in the low 60s, going to the mid 40s tomorrow--where is that elusive Spring we've been told about


----------



## MrPants

Not Great today or tomorrow but warmer than last week 

WINTER STORM WATCH


dateDetailed ForecastTonightA few clouds. Increasing cloudiness late this evening then 60 percent chance of light snow after midnight. Near blizzard developing overnight. Blowing snow at times after midnight. Wind becoming northwest 30 km/h gusting to 50 near midnight then increasing to 50 gusting to 70. Low minus 9. Wind chill minus 20 overnight.*Tue, 20 Apr*Near blizzard. Wind northwest 50 km/h gusting to 70. High minus 9. Wind chill minus 20 in the morning and minus 25 in the afternoon. UV index 1 or low.NightPartly cloudy with 30 percent chance of light snow. Blowing snow at times. Wind northwest 40 km/h gusting to 60. Low minus 15. Wind chill near minus 26.


----------



## Alligatorob

_HARD FREEZE WARNING
ISSUED: 11:34 AM APR. 19, 2021 – NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE
...HARD FREEZE WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO
10 AM MDT TUESDAY...
* WHAT...Sub-freezing temperatures 24 to 28 degrees expected._

And lots of wind, the internet say 50 mph, but about an hour ago we had a stronger burst, sent everything not tied tightly down flying...  Its spring in Utah!


----------



## mike4lorie

The weather here has been great, last week or so has been like summer, but expecting a major snowstorm tomorrow delivering 20 - 25 cms of snow...


----------



## hollydolly

Sun off and on....we had a glorious sunny morning until about mid-day, now it's semi cloudy ... the last 2 days have been hot & sunny..


----------



## hawkdon

Three + inches of snow so far in missouri...biggest flakes I have ever seen....!!!!!


----------



## Patch

From our front step in Central Kansas this morning.  Will be gone by late afternoon.  80's predicted for early next week.  Mother Nature needs to take her meds!!!


----------



## Tish

A cool one today.

This morning 6°C
Today 15°C
Now 4.9°C

Partly cloudy. Winds W 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the morning then becoming W/NW 15 to 20 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 14 and 17.


----------



## PamfromTx

84°F


----------



## Marie5656

*Western NY State MAY see 3 to 5 inches of snow tomorrow.  Or not,*


----------



## PamfromTx

62°F


----------



## moviequeen1

For once,the local weather experts got the forecast correct
This morning when I woke up,looked out my bedrm window, there was 3 inches of heavy wet snow on the ground temp was 32


----------



## Gemma

30ºF and snowing.


----------



## Pinky

It snowed overnight and through the morning. The trees looked so pretty. However, most of it blew off the branches. It may snow again tonight, but it's supposed to be fairly warm come the weekend.


----------



## RadishRose

60F, thunder storm just rolled through but it was quick. Another might come through later.


----------



## Lewkat

Crazy.  From 70s this am to freeze alert for tonight.


----------



## debodun

It's snowing as I type!


----------



## Tish

A cold one today

This morning 2°C
Today 13°C
Now 1.0°C

Mostly sunny. Areas of frost in the SE early this morning. Winds NW 15 to 20 km/h tending W 25 to 40 km/h in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 16.


----------



## Murrmurr

All the windows are open and the birds are singing.


----------



## Sliverfox

A snowy 29, this morning.


----------



## katlupe

The view out my window right now. Spring snow is not unusual for my area. It will warm up though.


----------



## hollydolly

Beautiful sunny day... was going to the beach today, but I've had to delay it....


----------



## JonDouglas

After several decent days, today's weather sucks!  There was ice on the steps this morning and it is cold, windy and spitting snow as I type this.


----------



## debodun

Unseasonably cold and blustery with an occasional snow flurry.


----------



## Tish

A nice cool one.

This morning 3°C
Today 16°C
Now 4.9°C

Partly cloudy. Patches of morning frost in the SE. Winds W 20 to 30 km/h becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 15 and 18.


----------



## PamfromTx

78°F ~ a beautiful day.


----------



## Sliverfox

Windy & chilly


----------



## dobielvr

Very warm w/ a little breeze.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny with breeze,, going to  be warmer today.
Frost on the lawn when I took the pup out  about  7 a.m.


----------



## Pinky

Going up to 16C today, and the sun is shining


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## timoc

It's a sort of dull, sunny, wet but dry day here, the weather can't make it's mind up, and neither can I.


----------



## Ruthanne

Patch said:


> From our front step in Central Kansas this morning.  Will be gone by late afternoon.  80's predicted for early next week.  Mother Nature needs to take her meds!!!


So the problem is that mother nature is psychotic...makes sense.


----------



## Dana

Getting a bit chilly these days. The nights are cold, but I am not complaining I prefer it to the hot summers.


----------



## Pinky

After having snow a couple of days ago, we're back to Spring weather. It's going up to 61F this afternoon.


----------



## debodun

Sunny and more seasonable,although the blustery wind makes it seem cooler than it is. The snow we had two days ago has melted - a good sign.


----------



## Tish

A nice one today

This morning 1°C
Today 16°C
Now -2.3°C

Mostly sunny. Areas of frost and the chance of fog patches early this morning. Winds W 20 to 30 km/h becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 15 and 18.


----------



## MarciKS

50s might get a little more rain later.


----------



## Tish

A sunny one today

This morning -2°C
Today 17°C
Now 7.1°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of frost and patchy fog this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 16 and 19.


----------



## Tish

Nice Sunny day  

This morning 1°C
Today 18°C
Now 2.7°C

Areas of frost this morning, mainly in the N. Patchy morning fog. Sunny day. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures around 18.


----------



## MarciKS

currently 71° and breezy


----------



## debodun

Trending a little warmer (seasonable) but unsettled mid-week. That's why I mowed the lawn today.


----------



## Tish

A nice one today

Today 19°C
Tonight    5°C
Now 7.0°C

Mostly sunny. Areas of frost in the E early this morning. Areas of morning fog. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 18 and 21.


----------



## Lakeland living

Great sunny day here today, got some outdoors work done. Now sun is setting 0 celsius . Tonight snow mixed with ice pellets....


----------



## debodun

They got it wrong for today. Rain not predicted until Wednesday. I had planned on finishing mowing the lawn today, but it's been on-and-off showers. Now the grass is wet.


----------



## Tish

A beautiful sunny day  

This morning 6°C
Today 20°C
Now 7.7°C

Patchy morning fog. Mostly sunny afternoon. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 18 and 21.


----------



## Ruthanne

Warm....83


----------



## squatting dog

Waiting on the moon.


----------



## MrPants

squatting dog said:


> Waiting on the moon.
> 
> View attachment 162135


Did you eat it after looking at it for awhile?


----------



## Pecos

I just got back from a quick evening walk. It was 84F and humid.


----------



## PamfromTx

It's getting warmer and warmer in our part of the world.


----------



## katlupe

77 degrees right now. I turned my ac on.


----------



## RadishRose

75 and sunny. 70 in the house. I was thinking about the a/c a little while ago.


----------



## Murrmurr

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Tish

Another beautiful sunny one  

This morning 3°C
Today 20°C
Now 3.7°C

Patches of morning frost in the SE. Patchy morning fog. Mostly sunny day. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 22


----------



## debodun

On and off drizzle. Seasonable temp.


----------



## Gemma

68ºF with rain off and on.


----------



## hollydolly

Almost Dark..its night time,  8.35pm  but it's dry.....45 deg f


----------



## PamfromTx

91°F


----------



## Pinky

10C (50F), gray, a bit foggy, on/off rain. Looks like we're in for a few more days of the same.


----------



## Sliverfox

Currently 74 with scattered rain showers.


----------



## digifoss

70F and sunny


----------



## Tish

A nice sunny one  

This morning 2°C
Today 21°C
Now 9.4°C

Patchy morning fog. Mostly sunny afternoon. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 22.


----------



## debodun

High wind advisory for tomorrow (Fri - Apr30)


----------



## Lynk

It has been raining all day.  Hard at times.  It has finally stopped,at least for now.


----------



## Sliverfox

Cool  with rain.
Chance of frost tonight,,,, apple & peach tree almost in bloom!


----------



## Lewkat

Extremely high winds with gusts up to 60mph.  Sun alternating with short rain spurts.  To continue into tomorrow.


----------



## Gemma

47ºF (8C) this morning with light rain.  Rain is suppose to stop around noon with temps reaching the low 50's.  Winds are suppose to pick up to 21mph this afternoon.


----------



## Pinky

Gray skies, intermittent rain


----------



## Tish

Another sunny one  

This morning 6°C
Today 21°C
Now 7.8°C

Mostly sunny. Patchy morning fog. Areas of haze, mainly in the morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 22.


----------



## Tish

A nice sunny one  

This morning 7°C
Today 20°C
Now 5.7°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of morning fog. Areas of smoke haze this morning. Medium chance of showers in the N, most likely this afternoon. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm from late this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 22.


----------



## Lakeland living

For two days, rain ..at times heavy. today woke up to half an inch of snow in which the winds (up to 73 k) enjoyed playing with some large trees.
Power winked a couple of times but stayed.
   Otherwise , pretty good here...


----------



## Tish

Another sunny one  

This morning 6°C
Today 21°C
Now 2.4°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of morning fog. Very high chance of showers in the NW, medium chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening, possibly severe with damaging winds in the W. Winds W/NW 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 19 and 22.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun

When I got up this morning, there were puddles in the driveway, so it must have rained sometime in the night. The sun is out now. Seasonable temp.


----------



## hollydolly

52deg F..and Very windy....


----------



## Tish

A cool rainy one today.

This morning 9°C
Today 14°C
Now 10.5°C

Cloudy. Very high (near 100%) chance of showers. The chance of a thunderstorm during the morning and afternoon. Winds NW 15 to 20 km/h becoming light early in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures between 13 and 16


----------



## debodun

Another overcast day. Less than a drizzle, more than a mist. Just enough to ruin any outdoor plans.


----------



## MarciKS

67° and breezy


----------



## Pecos

88F and humid, rain this afternoon. I just got the sprinkler system fixed,..... just in time for the rain.


----------



## Ruthanne

We are a bit cooler today and in the mid 60s as compared to yesterday at almost 80 F.


----------



## Gemma

Thunderstorm right now, 68ºF.


----------



## PamfromTx

90°F

Laredo, Texas' high was 107°F... yesterday.


----------



## Tish

A cold rainy one  

This morning 9°C
Today 13°C
Now 11.5°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of showers. Winds S 15 to 20 km/h turning SE 20 to 30 km/h in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 16.


----------



## Pecos

We just had a severe thunderstorm pass overhead. It rained by the bucketful and brought along 60mph winds just to make it interesting.


----------



## AnnieA

Pecos said:


> We just had a severe thunderstorm pass overhead. It rained by the bucketful and brought along 60mph winds just to make it interesting.



There are more headed your way.  The cool front finally finished moving through (Mississippi) this afternoon with severe thunderstorms for several hours.  It'll be 10 degrees cooler tomorrow, thank goodness.  Last year's cool spring here spoiled me!


----------



## Pinky

Blah ... rain yesterday, rain the day before yesterday, rain today, rain tomorrow


----------



## CindyLouWho

Hot!   85° at 7:11 P.M.


----------



## Pecos

AnnieA said:


> There are more headed your way.  The cool front finally finished moving through (Mississippi) this afternoon with severe thunderstorms for several hours.  It'll be 10 degrees cooler tomorrow, thank goodness.  Last year's cool spring here spoiled me!


Thanks, it looks like we will have an interesting night.


----------



## debodun

Another cool, drizzly day. Looks just about like that for the next several days.


----------



## Tish

A cold wet one.  

This morning 12°C
Today 16°C
Now 13.7°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of rain in the E, medium chance elsewhere. Winds SE 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 14 and 20.


----------



## Tish

Another wet one but not cold. 

This morning 12°C
Today 17°C
Now 14.1°C

Cloudy. High chance of showers in the E, medium chance elsewhere. Winds S 15 to 20 km/h turning W 15 to 25 km/h in the afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 16 and 21.


----------



## Tish

A beautiful sunny day  

This morning 9°C
Today 18°C
Now 8.7°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of morning fog. Winds W/NW 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 20.


----------



## Gemma

It rained today, 52ºF (11C) but I was happy to be stuck indoors getting tons accomplished.


----------



## debodun

This cool, cloudy weather is getting monotonous. I couldn't believe how cool it is today - even by upstate NY standards. Running about 10 degrees cooler than normal and no big warm-ups in the immediate future. Here the weather for the next 10 days here:


----------



## hollydolly

Raining..  wetter & colder than usual for May ... I'm not complaining the last 2 years from April through to October have been scorchio....


----------



## Pecos

debodun said:


> This cool, cloudy weather is getting monotonous. I couldn't believe how cool it is today - even by upstate NY standards. Running about 10 degrees cooler than normal and no big warm-ups in the immediate future. Here the weather for the next 10 days here:
> 
> View attachment 163896


That is cool, LOL do you know of anyway we can send some of our South Carolina heat up your way?


----------



## debodun

Pecos said:


> That is cool, LOL do you know of anyway we can send some of our South Carolina heat up your way?


It will be hot enough soon enough. I think I can stand hot, humid weather less than cold dreary days. It's the lack of variety that makes it seem wearisome.


----------



## katlupe

It is cool and rainy today but I don't mind. It will be hot (for me anyway) soon enough.


----------



## Sliverfox

Today has been wet, cool ,windy with peek of sun


----------



## Tish

A beautiful day  

This morning 8°C
Today 18°C
Now 9.4°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of morning fog. Slight chance of a shower in the NW, near zero chance elsewhere. Light winds becoming W/NW 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 20.


----------



## Gemma

The morning start out with rain and 46ºF.  Then, by late morning, temps dropped drastically to 32ºF and is snowing.  The ground is covered white.


----------



## debodun

Another unseasonably cool day. Started out sunny, but clouded up in the early afternoon. Rain expected (again) overnight. I wish it would warm up just enough so I could put my houseplants outside for the summer. Otherwise they will be in the way when I have my sale.


----------



## Tish

A beautiful day  

This morning 8°C
Today 18°C
Now 8.6°C

Partly cloudy. High chance of showers in the NW, medium chance elsewhere. Winds W/NW 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 16 and 19.


----------



## Tish

A  cold wet one today
This morning 8°C
Today 14°C
Now 9.4°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of showers, becoming less likely in the late morning. The chance of a thunderstorm. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 13 and 16.


----------



## PamfromTx

Two words ~ nice and toasty.


----------



## Ruthanne

It was in the 50s today.  Going to get in the 60 this week some time.


----------



## Sliverfox

Today is starting off cool,, but  the sun is shining.

Maybe I'll  get out to RV to clean, clean the inside.
Hubby having second & third  thoughts about selling.


----------



## Sliverfox

Added a picture from Sunday's snow fall.
Enough snow to make a snowball,,in the photo  our pup is trying to eat  the snow ball.


----------



## Tish

A cloudy cold one 

This morning 6°C
Today 16°C
Now 3.7°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the late morning and afternoon. The chance of a thunderstorm in the SE in the late morning and afternoon. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 15 and 18.


----------



## PamfromTx

91°F


----------



## MarciKS

currently 56° and cloudy


----------



## Sliverfox

Yipeeee,,presently 42 & sunny,,,may get to 60 this afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly

we're at 63 F... had a glorious warm sunny morning but now it's partly cloudy


----------



## MrPants

Still coolish here in Tuk:

Wed. 12th MayCloudy with 30 percent chance of flurries early in the morning. Clearing in the morning. Wind northeast 20 km/h gusting to 40. Temperature steady near minus 9. Wind chill near minus 17. UV index 4 or moderate.NightClear. Wind northeast 20 km/h gusting to 40. Low minus 13. Wind chill minus 15 in the evening and minus 22 overnight.


----------



## Tish

A cool but sunny one.

Today 15°C
Tonight    5°C
Now 13.3°C

Mostly sunny. Patchy morning fog. Light winds becoming W 20 to 30 km/h in the middle of the day. Daytime maximum temperatures around 16.


----------



## debodun

Finally - a day with sunshine and seasonable temps. It's been a long, cold, damp spell.


----------



## Tish

A cold one today

This morning 5°C
Today 11°C
Now 6.7°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the W, near zero chance elsewhere. Winds W 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 10 and 13.


----------



## Ruthanne

60 and will go up.


----------



## dobielvr

Warm  90s during the day.

I have the ceiling fan on in my room.


----------



## Pecos

We are having wonderfully cool weather. It is going down to 45F here tonight and that rarely happens at this time of year.


----------



## Warrigal

Woke up to glorious sunshine and blue sky.
There was a stiff cool breeze in the morning so it seems that Autumn might have finally arrived.
It is very late this year.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 47 going into the mid 60s this afternoon.
Weekend  looks good, chance of rain sometime Sunday.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

In the Virginia Beach area:


----------



## Pinky

It's slowly warming up here, but the humidity level is so low that it's staying cool inside. Can't turn on heat anymore, nor can we turn on a/c until it's warmer, though the option is there.

Going up to 20C today, apparently.


----------



## debodun

Another sunny and seasonable day. Makes me nervous.  Is it saving the rain and wind for garage sale weekend?


----------



## fmdog44

Hot weather is not the norm so far. The days are cool and the nights are cooler.


----------



## Tish

A cold windy one today  

This morning 4°C
Today 9°C
Now 6.4°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the NW, slight chance elsewhere. Winds W 30 to 45 km/h turning SW 15 to 20 km/h during the afternoon and evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 12.


----------



## Pepper

Beautiful day in NYC!  Sunny, high 70's F and low humidity!  Playground packed with happy, fun loving kids!  One boy screamed so loud in a high pitch I couldn't believe it!  He was not hurt or anything, he was just practicing.


----------



## Tish

Brrrr.. a cold one today 

This morning -3°C
Today 10°C
Now -2.7°C

 Sunny. Morning frost. Light winds becoming W 20 to 30 km/h in the middle of the day. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 12.


----------



## jujube

Just gorgeous. There was a fresh breeze blowing off the lake tonight. Fall and spring combined.


----------



## Pecos

Beautiful here today. Not too hot and not too cold.


----------



## Tish

A sunny cool one

This morning 2°C
Today 12°C
Now 5.9°C

Partly cloudy. Patches of morning frost in the E. Winds W 15 to 25 km/h becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 11 and 14.


----------



## Pecos

Tish said:


> A sunny cool one
> 
> This morning 2°C
> Today 12°C
> Now 5.9°C
> 
> Partly cloudy. Patches of morning frost in the E. Winds W 15 to 25 km/h becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 11 and 14.


We have a beautiful evening. It will be 75F when I take my evening walk.


----------



## Ruthanne

Going to get nice and warm this week-70s tomorrow followed by 80s after that.  That should warm my freezing feet up


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Going to get nice and warm this week-70s tomorrow followed by 80s after that.  That should warm my freezing feet up


We are going to be in the low to mid 80’s all week which is very agreeable to me.


----------



## Murrmurr

It's chilly tonight and there's some crazy wind outside.
Gonna have to put the thick blanket back on my bed.


----------



## Tish

Brrr...A cold one today
This morning 0°C
Today 13°C
Now -3.2°C


----------



## fmdog44

Heavy rain today, tonight and lasting until Thursdays night


----------



## Pinky

It looks like the warm weather is here, at last!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

It's going to go towards 80 today in the upper 70s, will be nice to sit out maybe in my chair for the first time this year.


----------



## Tish

Brrrrr....A very cold one

This morning 0°C
Today 13°C
Now -3.4°C

Frost and patchy fog this morning. Sunny afternoon. Light winds becoming W/NW 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## moviequeen1

Another beautiful,warm sunny day here in WNY,temps near 80-LOVE IT!


----------



## debodun

We went right from using the electric blanket to the air conditioner. A stretch of unseasonably warm and muggy weather for the next few days. Slight chance of rain on the weekend (wouldn't you know it?).


----------



## Tish

A cool one

This morning-1°C
Today 14°C
Now -0.7°C

Partly cloudy. Patches of morning frost in the SE. Patchy morning fog. Winds W 15 to 25 km/h becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 13 and 16.


----------



## debodun

Stifling by my standards. What a weekend to have the community-wide garage sale. I have to work on getting set up before 10 am. Then it gets too warm to exert myself.


----------



## JustBonee

My entire week has been like this .... dodging raindrops  everyday,    and it is supposed to continue.   
Having cool weather for this time of the year around here .. cool for us.


----------



## Aunt Bea

First 90 degree day of the season!


----------



## IrisSenior

We have jumped into summer here and I have my shorts on for the first time this season and have turned on the air conditioning for a bit. Too bad I can't celebrate this coming  Victoria Day weekend with family and friends. Oh well, there is always Canada Day (July 1st) coming up next.


----------



## Don M.

Rain, rain, and more rain for the past several days.  Nothing severe...just enough to keep the yard "spongy", and the garden a swamp.  But, that's almost normal for this area....and then in August/September, when we really need it....hardly a sprinkle.


----------



## Pappy

I’ll just put this out there and glad we have A/C.


----------



## fmdog44

Very cool and very wet for the past few days. 82 & cloudy today


----------



## Tish

A cold one today

This morning 0°C
Today 14°C
Now -1.1°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of frost and the chance of fog this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 14 and 17.


----------



## Sunny

Hot and sunny!  Feels like summer!


----------



## Lakeland living

It was 27 cel  this afternoon, lots of sun,  called for rain...never showed. Made pulling some stumps a bit more of a chore.
  Black Flies, buzzing all around a few chunks of skin gone.  Also a few stumps.


----------



## debodun

Unseasonably warm and muggy. This is like July already.


----------



## Tish

A cold one today

This morning 3°C
Today 16°C
Now 4.8°C

Areas of morning frost in the SE. Patchy morning fog. Sunny afternoon. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 14 and 17.


----------



## Pecos

Today it hit 91, but next week we have temps forecast to be 99F for several days. With our humidity it is going to be miserable.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy 60 something out.


----------



## Ruthanne

Upper 80s


----------



## hollydolly

*Cloudy, Grim, 52 deg ..rain promised soon *


----------



## Don M.

We've had light rain every day for the past week.  We may actually see some sunshine tomorrow and Monday, then several more days of rain are forecasted for the remainder of the week.  At least we've been spared from the very heavy rains in Louisiana.


----------



## RadishRose

81 and partly sunny. High; 89!!


----------



## cdestroyer

been snowing for the last couple of days, half to one inch of snow on the ground, temps in the high 20's to low 30's. freeze warnings, vehicles accidents on most roads, chains required on mountain passes!


----------



## Tish

A cold one today, woke up to fog as thick as pea soup.

This morning 0°C
Today 15°C
Now 1.1°C

Partly cloudy. Patchy fog and frost this morning. Slight chance of a shower in the SE, near zero chance elsewhere. Light winds becoming SE 15 to 20 km/h in the early afternoon then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 15 and 18.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Turned on A/C today for the first time this year. 84°F and sunny!*


----------



## cdestroyer

I woke to another half inch of snow and more falling. melted off yesterday so it might again today. passes are a mess, chains required, higher elevations snow is a lot deeper.


----------



## DaveA

RadishRose said:


> 81 and partly sunny. High; 89!!


About the same here, Rose, although a few degrees below the 89 - - probably because we're on the coast?


----------



## MarciKS

It's 72° and will be in the 70s tomorrow and they're calling for thunderstorms both days.


----------



## RadishRose

Hot; may hit 90. Possibility of brief T-storms rolling through this afternoon.


----------



## dobielvr

Warm, but windy.  So much wind this past week.

I guess it's cleaning the air...


----------



## RadishRose

dobielvr said:


> I guess it's cleaning the air...


Hopefully cleaning out viruses.


----------



## PamfromTx

87°F


----------



## AnnieA

86 F and muggy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

The weather here in north Jersey has been crazy! Today it's 92 degrees (low 59)!! Starting Monday it's supposed to be 70, Tues 78, Wed up to 95 (low 70) Thurs 86 then Fri & Sat mid 60s.  With the exception of Wednesday the lows are forecast to be in the 50s.


----------



## Tish

Woke up to rain.

This morning 7°C
Today 16°C
Now 9.9°C

Partly cloudy. Patchy morning fog. Slight chance of a shower in the SE, near zero chance elsewhere. Light winds becoming NE 15 to 20 km/h in the morning then becoming light in the middle of the day. Daytime maximum


----------



## hollydolly

Been raining all day....


----------



## Tish

A nice sunny one

This morning 5°C
Today 17°C
Now 2.3°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of fog early this morning. Medium chance of showers in the NW, slight chance elsewhere. Light winds becoming N/NW 20 to 30 km/h in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures between 15 and 19.


----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> Been raining all day....


ditto....


----------



## Tish

A cold one today

This morning 7°C
Today 13°C
Now 8.9°C

Partly cloudy. Medium chance of showers in the NW, slight chance elsewhere. Winds W 25 to 40 km/h decreasing to 15 to 25 km/h in the late afternoon then becoming W/SW and light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## PamfromTx

88°F


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> 88°F


Are you in a completely different part of Texas to @Ken N Tx ?.. he had rain today....

here it's been raining for the last 5 days... ( we had a couple of hours sun this afternoon,) but it's raining again...


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Are you in a completely different part of Texas to @Ken N Tx ?.. he had rain today....
> 
> here it's been raining for the last 5 days... ( we had a couple of hours sun this afternoon,) but it's raining again...


Yes, we are hundreds and hundreds of miles apart.  And I'm at the bottom of the Texas map.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ken N Tx said:


>


Where do you live that it is raining so much?!


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Yes, we are hundreds and hundreds of miles apart.  And I'm at the bottom of the Texas map.


Living on a small Island as we do here in the UK.. and counties all so close to each other, it's very hard to imagine people living hundreds of miles apart in the same state ...


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Living on a small Island as we do here in the UK.. and counties all so close to each other, it's very hard to imagine people living hundreds of miles apart in the same state ..



*Texas is a BIG state, dear friend.*


----------



## Ken N Tx

PamfromTx said:


> Where do you live that it is raining so much?!


Northwest of Dallas.....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun

Near record temps for today followed by a storm warning for later this afternoon. After that front passes, a big cool-down for several days.


----------



## JustBonee

Ken N Tx said:


>





This month,  we   (Gulf Coast area)   have had rain for 18 of 25 days so far!  ...  and more coming today.   
They aren't calling it a tropical depression off of the Gulf,  but I don't know the difference anymore.


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> This month,  we   (Gulf Coast area)   have had rain for 18 of 25 days so far!  ...  and more coming today.
> They aren't calling it a tropical depression off of the Gulf,  but I don't know the difference anymore.


You're not alone over the pond.. I've never known May to be so wet as it has been this year. We think yesterday might be our last day of rain for a while


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> *Texas is a BIG state, dear friend.* View attachment 166652


I know, I just didn't realise HOW big...


----------



## hollydolly

Oddly, the sun has just come out.. after a day of pretty overcast weather...and it's almost 8pm..and o/h has just pulled up....


----------



## Tish

A nice one today, the sun is shinning

This morning 2°C
Today 12°C
Now 4.3°C

Mostly sunny. Areas of morning frost. Winds W 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 11 and 14.


----------



## MrPants

dateDetailed ForecastTonightMainly cloudy with 30 percent chance of flurries. Risk of freezing drizzle overnight. Wind northwest 20 km/h becoming light this evening. Low minus 5. Wind chill near minus 9.*Thu, 27 May*Mainly cloudy. 30 percent chance of flurries in the morning. Risk of freezing drizzle early in the morning. Wind becoming north 20 km/h near noon. High minus 2. Wind chill near minus 9. UV index 3 or moderate.NightMainly cloudy. Wind north 20 km/h becoming light in the evening. Low minus 6. Wind chill near minus 12.


----------



## moviequeen1

Another sunny day,but a bit cooler temps in the low 60's
Tomorrow will be really cold temps in the mid 40's with rain brrrrrr!


----------



## hollydolly

Can't make up it's mind... Sunny one minute , dull the next. Not cold tho'.....


----------



## debodun

We did get a storm around 4 pm yesterday. Mostly wind. Trees were doing side to side bends and expected a lot more branches down than there were. Some rain (but not enough to make up for the drought we're having here). No thunder that I heard. I had to go out this morning and pick up the twiggage. Other areas around here got it much worse. News footage showed some large trees down in some places. It is cooler and less humid today, thankfully - near perfect late spring day.


----------



## RadishRose

debodun said:


> We did get a storm around 4 pm yesterday. Mostly wind. Trees were doing side to side bends and expected a lot more branches down than there were. Some rain (but not enough to make up for the drought we're having here). No thunder that I heard. I had to go out this morning and pick up the twiggage. Other areas around here got it much worse. News footage showed some large trees down in some places. It is cooler and less humid today, thankfully - near perfect late spring day.


Same here Deb, but we had some thunder.


----------



## Tish

A cool one today

This morning 3°C
Today 11°C
Now 4.7°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of morning frost in the SE. Areas of morning fog. Winds W/SW 15 to 25 km/h turning S/SE in the late morning and afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 13.


----------



## MarciKS

The weather is 80 and sunny. My mood...mostly cloudy with some thunder in the distance.


----------



## Don M.

It was raining here most of the day, and there were several flash flood warnings in the area.  Now a strong cold front is moving thru the area, and we may not reach 55 degrees tomorrow...which could set a low daytime high record.  We'll probably turn on the furnace before we go to bed.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today's forecast rain in the mid 40's,already been outside feels colder than that


----------



## ProTruckDriver

It's 77°F already going into the 90's today. Hot and Humid.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sliverfox

Rainy 49 out may get up to 53 this afternoon.
A damp chill inside ,, I've put on sweat pants & pullover to warm up.


----------



## Marie5656

*Outside my window, overcast and windy. It is 42 degrees out.  Welcome to Memorial Day weekend folks*


----------



## Pinky

Rain earlier, now snowing lightly ..


----------



## debodun

What a change from last week when it was so sultry. Now it's overcast, unseasonable cool and it just started raining.


----------



## Don M.

Today feels more like Mid March, than the end of May.  I got a couple of minor outdoor chores done, but didn't stay out long,  I sure need to cut the grass... with all this recent rain, it's almost a foot tall in places.  It's supposed to be nicer tomorrow and Sunday, so I know how I'll be spending this holiday weekend.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

A cold one today

This morning -2°C
Today 11°C
Now -4.9°C

Mostly sunny. Areas of morning frost. Winds S 15 to 25 km/h becoming light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 10 and 13.


----------



## Chet

Rain and cooler all Memorial Day weekend which will spoil a lot of plans. In a way that is good for me because any holiday results in a loud and boisterous event so it will be quieter.


----------



## JonDouglas

Chet said:


> Rain and cooler all Memorial Day weekend which will spoil a lot of plans. In a way that is good for me because any holiday results in a loud and boisterous event so it will be quieter.


That's what it looks like for us also.  We need the rain, though.


----------



## MickaC

The weather would be just peachy.......if it was October......COLD.


----------



## Gemma

42ºF this morning with light rain.  Not even going to hit 50º today.  What happened to our warmer weather???


----------



## hollydolly

Started off dull, but now it's Sunny and 70 deg


----------



## debodun

Another cool, rainy day. Can't complain, we needed it.


----------



## Sliverfox

Must  be the same  rain cloud as debodun has is stuck over my area too.
Chilly & rainy.


----------



## RadishRose

Same here; cold, rainy, windy. We need the rain tho'.


----------



## Ruthanne

High mid 50s.


----------



## chic

The coldest mem day weekend here since 1917.


----------



## Tish

A cold one  

This morning -1°C
Today 12°C
Now 0.1°C

Sunny. Areas of morning frost. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures around 13.


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> A cold one
> 
> This morning -1°C
> Today 12°C
> Now 0.1°C
> 
> Sunny. Areas of morning frost. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures around 13.


what's generally your coldest month in Oz... Tish ?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Upper 60's to lower 80's...


----------



## PamfromTx

75°F


----------



## hollydolly

52 deg now at 10.45am, and sunny... supposed to be getting to 70deg later


----------



## JonDouglas

Cloudy, damp and rainy at around 50° F.  A really good day to read and take a nap in the La-Z-Boy by the fire.


----------



## Sliverfox

Damp & chilly.


----------



## Kadee

Adelaide records the coldest morning since 1944 in the city

@Pinky https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06...-coldest-morning-since-1944-bom-says/12340480
No wonder it’s cold this morning in Adelaide ..the Torrens  ( river) has a layer of ice on it   @Keesha this is the area I posted the photo of the river in the city ( Torrens ) that was frozen this morning

About a top of 18c for day temp


----------



## officerripley

102F (38.8C) here today.


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> what's generally your coldest month in Oz... Tish ?


July and August.


----------



## Tish

A cold one today, ice everywhere, had to break the dog's water.  

This morning -2°C
Today 14°C
Now -4.6°C

Patchy morning fog. Sunny afternoon. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures around 14.


----------



## Buckeye

81F here at 8:45 in the evening.  Been cloudy most of the day.  Tomorrow (Memorial Day) will be high 80s and partly cloudy,


----------



## Tish

Brrr...First day of winter  

This morning -1°C
Today 13°C
Now -4.8°C

Becoming cloudy. Areas of frost and patchy fog this morning. Light winds becoming W/NW 15 to 20 km/h in the morning then becoming light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious...sunny & Hot....


----------



## Ken N Tx

Cooler and more rain!!
.

​


----------



## Tish

A nice mild one today

This morning 3°C
Today 15°C
Now 1.7°C

Partly cloudy. Patches of frost in the E early this morning. Patchy fog early this morning. Slight chance of a shower, most likely this evening. Light winds becoming W/NW 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the early afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 14 and 17.


----------



## squatting dog

Little rain today.


----------



## Ruthanne

Nice today-73.


----------



## Tish

A mild one today, lots of rain about.

Today 11°C
Tonight    6°C
Now 8.3°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of showers. Light winds becoming NE/SE 15 to 20 km/h in the evening then tending SE/SW in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures around 12.


----------



## oslooskar

Hot and humid. I have my air conditioner on.


----------



## Tish

A mild one today  

This morning 7°C
Today 13°C
Now 8.7°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of fog and low cloud this morning. Medium chance of showers, most likely late this afternoon and evening. Winds W/SW 15 to 25 km/h becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## Jules

We’re in a prolonged heatwave and no rain.  Extreme fire ratings.  No rain in the long term forecasts.


----------



## Tish

A cold one 

This morning -1°C
Today 11°C
Now 2.3°C

Mostly sunny. Areas of frost and the chance of fog this morning. Light winds becoming NW 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day then tending W 20 to 30 km/h in the early afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 12.


----------



## Don M.

Our weather, in the middle of Missouri, has been fairly seasonable, so far....with just a bit more rain than normal.  However, 2021 could be a bad year for some parts of the country, if the predictions turn out to be true.

The Western and SW States are expected to experience excessive drought...which may well cause an abnormal amount of forest fires.  The Gulf and Eastern states may see an increase in hurricane activity, and coastal flooding.  This might be a good year to pay Close Attention to the weather reports.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pinky

Highs reaching 33C (91F) today and Sunday, with very high humidity.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny & temps in the  80's.

When  going out side  wear  sun block.


----------



## debodun

All weather reports indicate a heat wave this week. Near record temps. Not a fan of really warm weather, I try to work around it by opening my windows at night, put a fan in one, then when I can feel the heat coming in the next day, I shut the windows. Only a matter of time, though, until that method won't work and I'll have to resort to lugging out my 50 pound, 40 year old GE Carry Cool.


----------



## Gemma

88ºF today with plenty of sunshine and humidity.  A warmer week ahead of us.


----------



## Chet

First day of expected heat wave. Currently 90F temperature and dew-point at 60F meaning hot and humid.


----------



## debodun

Gemma said:


> 88ºF today with plenty of sunshine and humidity.  A warmer week ahead of us.


----------



## Irwin

It's 91°F here in Denver today. A bit on the warm side.


----------



## officerripley

100F (37.7C), 20% humidity; no rain in forecast, we're in another drought.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Cloudy, 88°. Although I love the sunny days, the cloudy days are nice once in a while. I'm not picky.


----------



## Buckeye

90F here today, kinda cloudy.  Typical June weather.


----------



## Tish

A mild one, the sun is shining and not a cloud in the sky.

Today 13°C
Tonight    3°C
Now 6.6°C

Patchy fog early this morning. Patches of morning frost. Mostly sunny afternoon. Winds W/NW 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 68  this morning.


----------



## Pappy

81 degrees and sun is shining right now, but a brief rain shower just went through here like a monsoon.


----------



## Pecos

Hot and muggy. I did not see anyone on my morning walk.


----------



## PamfromTx

*A tad warmish.  *


----------



## cdestroyer




----------



## JonDouglas

It was 100° on my outdoor, in-the-shade thermometer this afternoon.  That's oo hot for me to ride.  Tomorrow's supposed to be another hot one but I think there will be some seat time in the Miata, which does a perfectly good job of blowing cool AC on you while the top's down.  I am so happy I dipped into the kid's inheritance to get that car over a decade ago.  I remember my father calling me on hot summer to say he'd spent my inheritance on a new car.  My response to him was, "What took you so long?"


----------



## Tish

A beautiful sunny day  

Today 14°C
Tonight    5°C
Now 9.7°C

Patches of frost early this morning. Areas of morning fog. Mostly sunny afternoon. Winds NW 15 to 25 km/h increasing to 20 to 30 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## Ken N Tx

More rain on the way!! Flash flood warnings!! 
.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunnyish... humid.. 71deg... showers forecast


----------



## Bee

hollydolly said:


> Sunnyish... humid.. 71deg... showers forecast


Much the same as where I am and I am only a few miles from you.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

Hot and Very Humid for the week.


----------



## katlupe

Same here. I already have my air conditioner on. 62 right now and supposed to go up to 87 and might have thunderstorms.


----------



## debodun

Just now (that translates to 34C)


----------



## Tish

Another beautiful day  

This morning 5°C
Today 15°C
Now 5.7°C

Mostly sunny morning. Patches of light morning frost in the E. High chance of showers, most likely late this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm this evening. Winds NW 25 to 35 km/h tending N 15 to 20 km/h in the late afternoon then becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

Warm & Sunny.. 74 deg ...and all my lupins are coming up...


----------



## Tish

A cold one today

This morning 2°C
Today 7°C
Now 3.5°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of showers, most likely from late this morning, and possibly falling as snow above 600 meters. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Winds W/NW 15 to 25 km/h becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 5 and 9.


----------



## RadishRose

Too much hot!


----------



## Ken N Tx

It looks like things will dry up!!
.


----------



## Tish

A cold one  

This morning -1°C
Today 8°C
Now 1.1°C

Cloudy. High chance of showers, most likely during this afternoon and evening, possibly falling as snow above 800 metres. Small hail is also possible. Winds SE 25 to 35 km/h turning S 20 to 30 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 7 and 10.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

Finally, after 5 almost unsufferable hot and muggy days, a perfect late spring day. Temps in the mid-70s F and much lower humidity. If it didn't get any warmer for the rest of the summer, that would be okay with me.


----------



## hollydolly

Very humid here today... horrible....


----------



## AnnieA

We are flooded ...literally for a lot of people.  Towns nearby recorded 12 to 16 inches of rain overnight.  We get moonson patterns this time of year and for some reason one stayed stationary.  It was appx 100 x 200 miles coverage and did not move for hours.  Lots of homes with water inside and many acres of crops lost.


----------



## Tish

A cool one, but not too bad.

This morning 3°C
Today 10°C
Now 3.0°C

Cloudy. The chance of morning fog. Medium chance of showers, becoming less likely this afternoon. Winds S/SW 15 to 25 km/h turning W/NW 20 to 30 km/h in the late morning and afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 12.


----------



## squatting dog

Finally dried out some. Looks like Summer type weather is here.    I love sitting on my front porch early and enjoying coffee and the sounds of nature.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny-ish...cloudy-ish...Humid, but not as bad as yesterday...  76 F


----------



## Don M.

Hot, humid, and sticky.  Some relief forecasted for next week...hope that's correct.


----------



## MickaC

Have had great summer heat, sun, but very dry up to beginning of this week.
Monday was good.
Then turned cool, with rain showers off and on for the balance of this week, which hasn't added to very much.
Till.
Last nite we got hammered on......heavy rain most of the nite.....strong winds.....the rain was very much needed.
Now......the clean up starts.....twigs and small branch from the elm tree in the front.....grass will need mowing now after the dry spell.....i'm sure the dandelions will start their thing......breaking up the ground around the garden plants.
Supposed to turn hot again into the new week coming.


----------



## Tish

A cool one today

This morning 3°C
Today 10°C
Now 3.8°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower. Winds NW 30 to 40 km/h turning W 30 to 45 km/h during the morning then decreasing to 20 to 30 km/h in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures around 10.


----------



## Ruthanne

Feels nice to me--Mid 80s and about 70% humidity.


----------



## PamfromTx

91°F


----------



## Tish

A mild one today.

This morning 3°C
Today 11°C
Now 4.8°C

Partly cloudy. Winds W 20 to 30 km/h becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 10 and 13.


----------



## fmdog44

Well here we go. There is a system in the Gulf of Mexico with a 40% chance of developing in to a .......?


----------



## PamfromTx

90°F


----------



## Tish

Not too bad today

Today 11°C
Tonight    -1°C
Now 6.7°C

Partly cloudy. The chance of fog early this morning. Slight chance of a shower in the SE. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 10 and 13.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Muggy..


----------



## JonDouglas

60° and rain.  Lots of rain.  So much rain that I had to up periscope to see where to surface.


----------



## Sliverfox

Was  in 60 earlier than it rained ,, cooled back to 59.

Closed  windows as the  cool breeze irritating  hubby's shoulder.

Sun peaking through the clouds,, may be warmer & steamy this afternoon.


----------



## Irwin

Think it's hot where you are? Take a look at the forecast for Phoenix! Holy crap!    

https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/USAZ0166


----------



## Pinky

Rain, gray, thunderstorms .. the grass & trees need it.


----------



## Tish

A mild one today

This morning 1°C
Today 13°C
Now 5.6°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of fog and frost this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 11 and 14.


----------



## hollydolly

Been sunny  and  in the 80's today... tonight it's humid and at 11.10pm it's showing 72.9 F in this room despite the fans being on...


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night was the 1st time in weeks I used blanket on my bed, after a cold front came through.I have my windows open,devine sleeping without the humidty
Today its another cool day,temps in the low 70's


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy 60 heading  to 70s  dropping to  46 tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

around 80 deg f.... sunny but with slight wispy cloud, but humid......supposed  to be even hotter tomorrow


----------



## Tish

A nice sunny day  

This morning 0°C
Today 15°C
Now -1.1°C

Becoming cloudy. The chance of frost this morning, mainly in the E. The chance of morning fog. High chance of showers, most likely late this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm. Light winds becoming NW/NE 15 to 25 km/h in the morning then tending W/NW 20 to 30 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 13 and 16.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 46 this morning
Trying to convince myself to get the weed  wacker  going..


----------



## MarkinPhx

We must have had our first summer storm of the season last night. I slept through it. Forecast high is 116F today.


----------



## RadishRose

64 this morning. Forecasted high, 78.


----------



## Tish

A cold one today, those winds are shocking.

This morning 4°C
Today 10°C
Now 5.4°C

Cloudy. High chance of showers in the NW, slight chance elsewhere. Winds W 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 8 and 11.


----------



## hollydolly

We've had a very hot week.. and today was absolutely stifling, so I'm pleased that right now we have a heavy downpour....


----------



## officerripley

101F (38.3C) with 14% humidity; supposed to hit 110F tomorrow.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

We had heavy rain all through the night..dry this morning, overcast and 71 deg F... but it's broken the horrible humidity we've had all week...


----------



## Buckeye

72F now, will get to mid 80s this afternoon with rain in the forecast.


----------



## Sliverfox

A cool 52 heading into the 70s  this afternoon,, back down to mid  50  for night time.


----------



## Tish

Another cold one

This morning 4°C
Today 11°C
Now 6.4°C

Partly cloudy. The chance of morning frost in the SE. High chance of showers, most likely during this afternoon and evening. The chance of a thunderstorm in the late morning and afternoon. Winds W 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 10 and 13.


----------



## Butterfly

HOT!!!  I don't even try to do much in the middle of the day; I run errands very early or, if possible, after the sun goes down.  This kind of heat makes me feel quite ill if I am out in it very much.


----------



## dobielvr

Hot...3 digits for the rest of the week and wknd.


----------



## Tish

A cool one today, but the sun is shining.  

This morning 4°C
Today 12°C
Now 4.0°C

Cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the SE. Winds S 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 10 and 14.


----------



## Ruthanne

Yesterday had to have been the most beautiful day of the year so far because it was about 80 degrees with about 40% humidity it was a great gorgeous day!

Today was about 78 degrees and rainy with high humidity but the morning was beautiful.


----------



## Alligatorob

Hot, but not as hot as a few days ago.  Looks like we are facing a long hot dry summer in Utah...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Don M.

We've been at, or near, record high temperatures the past few days....with no rain.  If the forecasts are correct, we should get a break in this heat this coming week....but, that probably won't last long.  The way the weather is looking so far, this year, this may be a long Summer.


----------



## dobielvr

Don M. said:


> We've been at, or near, record high temperatures the past few days....with no rain.  If the forecasts are correct, we should get a break in this heat this coming week....but, that probably won't last long.  The way the weather is looking so far, this year, this may be a long Summer.


Same here...a long hot summer.  And drought. Lakes are low, restrictions on watering.
Wish I had a pool!


----------



## Tish

A cool one today

This morning 3°C
Today 11°C
Now 0.2°C

Partly cloudy. The chance of morning frost. Winds S/SE 20 to 30 km/h becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 10 and 13.


----------



## Chet

Light rain, temp 65F, 90% humidity. Typical summer weather.


----------



## Tish

A cool one today

This morning 3°C
Today 12°C
Now 4.1°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of morning frost. The chance of morning fog in the E. Slight chance of a shower in the E. Light winds becoming SE 15 to 20 km/h during the day then becoming light in the late afternoon and evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 11 and 14.


----------



## Sliverfox

A rain storm has passed through NW Pa,, cooled us  a bit,, presently   71*.


----------



## Tish

A mild one today

Today 13°C
Tonight    4°C
Now 5.5°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of morning fog. Light winds becoming E 15 to 20 km/h in the morning then tending NE in the afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## Sliverfox

Its 55  may get in to the 6os today.
Damaging storm moved through here Monday afternoon.


----------



## Tish

A mild one today

This morning 4°C
Today 14°C
Now 1.1°C

Becoming cloudy. Patchy morning fog. High chance of rain in the NW, medium chance elsewhere. Winds N/NW 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## RadishRose

65  and raining.


----------



## Tish

A nice day today

Today 14°C
Tonight    5°C
Now 10.9°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of rain, becoming less likely this evening. Rain heavy at times during the morning and afternoon. The chance of a thunderstorm. Gusty winds during this afternoon and evening. Winds NW 30 to 45 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## Tish

A cool one today

This morning 5°C
Today 12°C
Now 5.9°C

Partly cloudy. High chance of showers in the W, medium chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm in the late morning and afternoon. Winds NW 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 10 and 13.


----------



## Paco Dennis

WE ARE GETTING ABOUT 3 INCHES IN 3 DAYS. IT IS ALREADY FLOODING IN AREAS. ABOUT 2 MORE INCHES EXPECTED.....JEEZ!

The little white star near the "C" in Columbia is where we are.


----------



## HarryHawk

Multiple days of multiple inches of rains


----------



## Don M.

Paco Dennis said:


> WE ARE GETTING ABOUT 3 INCHES IN 3 DAYS. IT IS ALREADY FLOODING IN AREAS. ABOUT 2 MORE INCHES EXPECTED.....JEEZ!
> 
> The little white star near the "C" in Columbia is where we are.
> 
> View attachment 170917



We're about 50 miles South....near Versailles...and it's also raining hard here.  This mornings news said Boonville had already received nearly 6 inches, and the forecast is calling for good chances of rain nearly every day, for the coming week. 

The Weather Channel future radar shows these major rainstorms heading into our region, later this afternoon, and there are "flash flood alerts" out for low lying parts of central Missouri.  It could be a Long night around here.  

And then, the Western states are nearing a crisis, due to the heat and extended drought.


----------



## Jules

Record breaking heat predicted for most of BC.  This follows low snowfalls this winter and record low rainfall this spring.  Not good.  Predicting 35/95 today and hotter for the next few days.


----------



## debodun

After a few pleasant days, the heat and humidity will be turned on again for the weekend into next week. I mowed the lawn this morning so I wouldn't have to do it in a pressure cooker.


----------



## Paco Dennis

We went to the Missouri River to walk this morning here are a few pics.


----------



## Tish

A cold wet one today

This morning 5°C
Today 10°C
Now 5.9°C

Partly cloudy. High chance of showers in the NW, slight chance elsewhere. Winds W 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 12.


----------



## hawkdon

Right now Thunder and heavy rain, and tornado warnings in kansas city area.....


----------



## Don M.

It rained all night, here.  My rain gauge is showing 4.5 inches, and it's still coming down.  News reports around the State are showing flooded roadways, and low lying areas.  The forecast shows more coming all of this next week. 

The Midwest has already seen enough rain to fill all the drought stricken reservoirs in the SW.


----------



## Tish

A mild one today

This morning 0°C
Today 11°C
Now 5.0°C

Partly cloudy. Patches of frost and the chance of fog this morning. Winds W 20 to 30 km/h becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 13.


----------



## Pinky

A couple of gray sky days in a row, with increased humidity. It would be nice to see the sun!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

Dull, Breezy and overcast.. 70 F


----------



## Tish

A mild  foggy one today
Took Miss Chicka for her walk this morning, couldn't see 2 feet ahead of us.

This morning 2°C
Today 12°C
Now 3.1°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of morning fog. Slight chance of a shower in the NE, near zero chance elsewhere. Light winds becoming E 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the early afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 11 and 14.


----------



## debodun

*HOT!! HOT!!! HOT!!!!* Woke up at *2 am* this morning, switched on the local news channels where they show the local temp at the bottom of the screen. It was *77F* (25C) then. In the 90s today and tomorrow, mid to upper 80s Wednesday. *HUMID, HUMID, HUMID*, too, which doesn't help.

Just now:


----------



## Colleen

We live in NW AZ, about 100 miles south of Las Vegas. Our elevation is 3400 feet so we aren't as hot as Lake Havasu or Bullhead City or Phoenix, which sits in a valley with lots of people and pollution. 

The hottest it's been here was 113* last week....BUT....the humidity was (is) 1%. Today, the temperature is going to be "cooler" at 103*. It was 87* when I got up at 6am. We haven't had rain since a miniscule 1/8" in March.


----------



## Irwin

It's 68° here in Denver right now. We're supposed to have a high of 73° this afternoon. Very pleasant after being in the upper 90s.


----------



## Tish

A nice one today

This morning 1°C
Today 13°C
Now 4.1°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of frost this morning, mainly in the E. Light winds becoming E 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## Jules

Going for about 45/110 today.  Breaking records.


----------



## Llynn

109f here today....and my air condx just crapped out. 

oh well...life is hard. And then you die.


----------



## Owlivia

It's a mild day, it started out in the mid 50sF and reached a high of 67F.  The sun was there but not blinding, a nice cloudy bit here and there. Clouds and overcast skies are kind to my eyes. Humidity very comfortable.  

Oh, you want real weather!  Above is my ideal.

Well, I woke up with my hair stuck to my skin, it's very humid here, current temp is 89F, better than the 95 predicted.


----------



## debodun

It was 82F (28C) when I woke up this morning. Air conditioner didn't shut off all night which means it didn't get below 70F. That is hot for the northeast US this early in summer and two more days of temps in the 90sF. We've already had two.


----------



## Buckeye

Mid 80s today, change of rain in the afternoon.  It's Florida


----------



## Pinky

29C today with rain in forecast. Very humid .. again.
I slept through a thunder/lightning storm around 3 a.m. 
Very disappointed, as I love thunderstorms


----------



## Sunny

Hot. It's supposed to go up to about 100.


----------



## hawkdon

It is 71 deg and raining AGAIN, many areas are flooded, esp smaller towns creeks, etc...dunno what the Missouri river is doing yet....tired of this cr#p.....I have not enjoyed a day outside yet this year........


----------



## hollydolly

62 deg F.. and raining again....


----------



## Sliverfox

Warm 87 heading into 90s,, dropping  down to 69  tonight.
Rain is forecast.

We bought he old bedroom AC down..put it in kitchen window,cooling  2 rooms.


----------



## Chet

Heat Advisory 
	
 
               Current Weather           ​ 
                12:54 PM           




91°F

                RealFeel®                        99°                   

               RealFeel Shade™                92°           

               Air Quality                Fair           

               Wind                W 12 mph           

               Wind Gusts                12 mph


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

Just now:


----------



## RadishRose

98F


----------



## Tish

A beautiful day today   

This morning 5°C
Today 15°C
Now 7.9°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of morning fog. Slight chance of a shower, most likely in the late morning and afternoon. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures around 14.


----------



## Tom 86

I just got 2" in 45 minutes.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Warm and humid with rain chances the rest of this week​


----------



## hawkdon

Morning folks....it is STILL raining here in missouri, someone build me an ark please!!!!....don


----------



## katlupe

It is a hot humid morning........72 right now. Chance of thunderstorms.


----------



## Sliverfox

Humid 70 this morning,, afternoon 77,, night time  69.

Rained about  dusk yesterday,, didn't have to water the tomatoes or  flowers.


----------



## moviequeen1

its been hot/humid here in WNY for past couple days near 90,nothing like what people are experiencing in U.S/Canadian Northwest.
I'll be happy when the rain comes with cooler temps


----------



## Don M.

We've had rain every day for the past week....and this has been the 3rd wettest June, on record, for this area....with over 11" of rain, mostly in just the past few days.  

Things are supposed to dry out nicely starting this weekend, and give us a break.  If things settle down to Normal, we will probably be wishing for some rain by August.


----------



## Tish

A nice one today  

This morning 3°C
Today 14°C
Now 2.9°C

Cloudy. Areas of morning fog. High chance of showers, most likely from late this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Warm and humid with rain chances the rest of this week​


----------



## katlupe

68 degrees right now with light rain.


----------



## debodun

Cooler today, but still oppressively muggy. A wind storm passed through yesterday afternoon while I was at Bible study. When I got home, the wind had blown all the little potted plants off the table I have them on in the backyard.


----------



## Don M.

We've now gone through the 2nd wettest June on record....the most rainfall occurred in 1928.  Our area received over 12 inches of rain in just the past week.  Starting tomorrow, the sun is supposed to reappear, we hope.


----------



## hollydolly

it's  9.45pm not dark yet , and 65 deg outside.. but in here it's 75.6,so I've got the fans on...


----------



## Tish

A cool one today

This morning 6°C
Today 13°C
Now 8.5°C


----------



## JonDouglas

High 60s today with continuing rain.  We've no shortage of water coming from the sky.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Light passing rain..


----------



## Paco Dennis

June 2021 will go down as the second wettest in history for central Missouri's long-term weather records. This has pushed 2021 *over 11" above average *thus far in the year.

Todays forecast





65°F

                       RealFeel®                        71°                    





               RealFeel Shade™                66°            

               Air Quality                Excellent            

               Wind                NE 1 mph            

               Wind Gusts                3 mph            









​https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/rocheport/65279/daily-weather-forecast/2107671?day=2


----------



## Don M.

We woke up this morning to blue skies, and mild temperatures....it looks like a real nice weekend coming.  While millions will be traveling and celebrating, I will be doing mowing and yardwork....with all this recent rain, the yard is looking like a hay field.


----------



## debodun

Much cooler than it's been temperature-wise. It's still very muggy, though, and it's been raining off and on since last evening. Local radar shows it may let up, then heavier rain to follow (for those members south of the equator - weather in the U.S. usually moves west to east).


----------



## Tish

A cool one today

This morning 5°C
Today 11°C
No 6.9°C

Partly cloudy. High chance of showers in the NW, slight chance elsewhere. Winds NW 15 to 25 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 12.


----------



## JustBonee

Hurricane Elsa is  headed to Florida early next week.


----------



## hollydolly

Dull, humid.. rain off and on....


----------



## cdestroyer

a number of wildfires have flared up, mostly in the nw and sw parts of the state where we had lightning strikes. there is a smell of smoke in the air


----------



## toffee

humid today - sunny..little rain ..looks ok for a few days -


----------



## fancicoffee13

Been rainy and cloudy for 2 weeks, today finally clearing up and seeing blue sky and sun again.  And just before the 4th of July!


----------



## Tish

A cold one today

Today 8°C
Tonight    2°C
Now 5.0°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of morning frost in the SE. Winds W 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 7 and 10.


----------



## Ken N Tx

A warm 4th of July with a very low rain chance​


----------



## hollydolly

Dull..warm and 81% humidity.....


----------



## Owlivia

At 7:05am it's 62F going up to 89F with humidity.

Tomorrow predict a high of 95F.


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny 60*


----------



## Liberty

Nice and "drippy" here, with occasional "sprinkle showers" thrown in.  High in the high 80's...still good pool weather so we're good to dunk!


----------



## Don M.

Nice sunny weather here now that last weeks overabundance of rain has finally moved on.  It's supposed to be a bit on the warm side, with daytime highs in the low 90's, but at least the humidity has dropped.  

We've had a bit of high altitude "haze", and the local weather people say that is the result of forest fires burning in Canada, and the smoke drifting south.  If we're seeing that, this far away, some of the areas in Canada, and the Northern states, must really be smokie.


----------



## Tish

Brrr... A cold one.

This morning 3°C
Today 10°C
Now 4.6°C

Areas of morning frost in the SE. The chance of morning fog. Mostly sunny afternoon. Winds W 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 12.


----------



## Tish

Cold one today I will be very surprised if we ake it to 9°C   

This morning -1°C
Today 9°C
Now 3.0°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of fog and frost this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures around 9.


----------



## Cameron

9 pm 24 and a downpour with lots of thunder and lightning here in ontario canada not too far from Kingston.   and a barking puppy


----------



## dobielvr

3 digits all week...reaching predicted 115*  on Thursday or Friday.

I'd like to buy one of hose attachments where the water oscillates back n forth on your lawn.
I can stand in it to cool off.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

At 9 PM it's 85°F and humid. This week in the 90's and very humid.


----------



## mrstime

Don M. said:


> Nice sunny weather here now that last weeks overabundance of rain has finally moved on.  It's supposed to be a bit on the warm side, with daytime highs in the low 90's, but at least the humidity has dropped.
> 
> We've had a bit of high altitude "haze", and the local weather people say that is the result of forest fires burning in Canada, and the smoke drifting south.  If we're seeing that, this far away, some of the areas in Canada, and the Northern states, must really be smokie.


We have lots of fires here in B.C., oddly enough people here aren't seeing or smelling smoke. It has been really hot here, and we rather expect fires closer to us, but so far so good.


----------



## Buckeye

Showers expected every day thru Sunday, low in the mid 70s, highs in the mid to high 80.

Humidity currently 89%

Sticky


----------



## Granny B.

Can't wait for the weekend. /sarcasm
A couple of days ago the forecast for next weekend was 118°F (48°C), so I guess 114 is better.


----------



## Colleen

Cooler today...only 102*


----------



## dobielvr

Granny B. said:


> Can't wait for the weekend. /sarcasm
> A couple of days ago the forecast for next weekend was 118°F (48°C), so I guess 114 is better.
> View attachment 172553


Wow ...that's kind of surprising for northern California.  
That looks more like my weather here in the central valley of Cali.

We're getting up to 115* this week....hopefully that will change as the week goes by.


----------



## Tish

Brrrr... A cold one  

Today 11°C
Tonight    -3°C
Now -3.1°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of fog and frost this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 12.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 69 heading to 83 this afternoon,,rain is forecast.


----------



## hollydolly

Dull, windy .. been raining but stopped now..67 deg  ( complete opposite to last summer)


----------



## Buckeye

Tropical Storm Elsa it working its way thru Florida - we had almost 2" of rain last night and 30 mph wind gust.  It will continue to impact us until 6 pm.  

Thank you God for a good roof over my head, plenty of groceries and other necessaries in the house, and a working air conditioner.  Amen.


----------



## hollydolly

Sun is out now... just spent the last 1/2 hour dead heading the roses...


----------



## Pappy

Hurricane weather on the west coast of Florida and we have a drizzling rain on the east coast. Not much wind here. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> 3 digits all week...reaching predicted 115*  on Thursday or Friday.
> 
> *I'd like to buy one of hose attachments where the water oscillates back n forth on your lawn.
> I can stand in it to cool off.*


I have one of those, and sometimes use it.. although the water from the Tap is Icy cold on  a very hot body it does help a lot...


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> I have one of those, and sometimes use it.. although the water from the Tap is Icy cold on  a very hot body it does help a lot...


LOL, maybe we should all go out and run through the sprinklers like we did when we were six years old. I am not sure that it would be quite as thrilling as it was back then.

But the look on our neighbor's faces might make it worth it.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> LOL, maybe we should all go out and run through the sprinklers like we did when we were six years old. I am not sure that it would be quite as thrilling as it was back then.
> 
> But the look on our neighbor's faces might make it worth it.


I have very high hedges and mature trees.. neighbours don't get to see much, and I've always got shorts and Tee on anyway


----------



## Pinky

Low temp, extremely high humidity 
Thunder/lightning all night long.


----------



## RadishRose

88 and humid! we had a noisy thunderstorm yesterday with lots of wind and rain. May have another late afternoon. It's like a sauna out there, but sunny.


----------



## Colleen

Yesterday, it got up to 109* and today is supposed to be 110*. We're at 3500 ft. elevation so places like Phoenix and Lake Havasu City are much hotter since they don't have any elevation to speak of. Our humidity is high...for us...at 12%. It's usually 1%. No rain in sight and we haven't had any monsoon's in our area for at least 4 years. We need rain!!


----------



## dobielvr

Colleen said:


> Yesterday, it got up to 109* and today is supposed to be 110*. We're at 3500 ft. elevation so places like Phoenix and Lake Havasu City are much hotter since they don't have any elevation to speak of. Our humidity is high...for us...at 12%. It's usually 1%. No rain in sight and we haven't had any monsoon's in our area for at least 4 years. We need rain!!


I'm guessing you folks dont have any front or back lawns to water.....
You must be a constant state of drought.

We're close to having one, if we aren't in one already.


----------



## Gemma

Sunny, very humid and 92ºF (33C)


----------



## Tish

A cold one    

Can't see us getting to 11 The fog just rolled back in.
This morning -3°C
Today 12°C
Now -3.0°C

Mostly sunny. Areas of frost and the chance of fog this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures around 11.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Daily chances for spotty storms​TODAY: Scattered showers and storms (20-30%). Winds: SE 5-15. High: 94.

















Volume 24%


----------



## Pappy

My wife yelled out at me…it’s raining cats and dogs.
I know, I said. I just stepped in a poodle.
It’s a terrible joke…sorry..  
Seriously, we are into our rainy season and the forecast was 90 degrees all week and pop-up showers. Pretty much the same here for a couple of months.


----------



## Sliverfox

This morning its  a cloudy 67,, rain is forecast,, may get  up to 73.


----------



## hollydolly

cloudy, with light  showers, off and on..72 deg f.. and 68% humidity...


----------



## Gemma

Intermediate rain showers this morning, 70ºF so far.


----------



## oldman

We are visiting our home here in Florida for a few weeks. We haven't been here since before the pandemic. It's good to be back. The home has been for sale for almost a year. We have the price set well above the market value because we aren't in any hurry to sell, obviously. 

Elsa went through here throughout the night on Tuesday into Wednesday. A lot of rain and wind and several thunderstorms, but zero damage. I awoke early, about three in the morning, and looked outside to see the palm trees bending. It sometimes surprises me how durable they are. I didn't see any flying objects like lawn chairs or umbrellas. We never stand near any windows during high winds because of this. Some people don't store their loose items lying about outside. 

Today I am going plane spotting over at Tampa after I visit the United people inside the terminal to say hi. I was thinking back and I can only remember flying into TPA a handful of times. Summertime is the worse with the early evening thunderstorms always being a possibility. Much like Dallas. TPA did close on Tuesday at 5 p.m. and reopened Wednesday morning. Winds generally are the issue with takeoffs and landings. Crosswinds can cause pilots much concern. Even the most experienced pilots have encountered winds that have caused them issues. It's not unusual for a pilot to TOGA (*T*ake *O*ff *G*o *A*round) when attempting a landing during high winds. Planes do have wind limitations.


----------



## debodun

Cool, for July in the northeast US, and drizzly. Off and on showers. News reports said we had some powerful storms roll thought last night - I didn't hear a thing - probably snoring louder than the thunder. Supposed to get the remnants of storm Elsa later today into tomorrow,


----------



## Pecos

Elsa passed over us last night and dropped a lot of rain, but we did not experience any wind damage or any flooding like I expected. I slept through the whole thing like a baby and so did our dogs.


----------



## cdestroyer




----------



## Tish

Another cold one, currently raining.

This morning 2°C
Today 9°C
Now 2.7°C

Cloudy, the chance of frost this morning, mainly in the E. High chance of showers, becoming less likely later tonight. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 8 and 11.


----------



## JonDouglas

Hurricane Elsa, or what's left of it, is knocking on our door this morning with low-cloud fog and rain with heavier rain to follow.  There's a flash flood warning posted for our area but we're up high enough, so that's no problem for us.  Temps will be in the high 60s to low 70s with nothing but rain.  No exploring today.


----------



## Lewkat

Elsa is reluctantly leaving and headed to New England.  Still windy and raining but much cooler.  Sun should arrive by this afternoon.


----------



## Sliverfox

A cloudy 67 this morning, heading to 71 with a drop back to  56  for night time.

Rained most of   Thursday,,looks like we might get more today.


----------



## JonDouglas

Lewkat said:


> Elsa is reluctantly leaving and headed to New England.  Still windy and raining but much cooler.  Sun should arrive by this afternoon.


If you listened to/watched one of the local news channels and were a little "out of it" for whatever reason, you'd might wonder what doomsday cataclysm was lying ahead.  Although having the remnants of a hurricane passing by offshore isn't a new thing, the news readers are making like this was the big story of the century.  I had to laugh when on of the many "reporters" they have scattered about was reporting there were puddles in the streets.  My goodness, who would have ever guessed that would happen when its raining.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny & warm.. 74 F


----------



## Tish

A cold one today

This morning 2°C
Today 10°C
Now -1.3°C

Partly cloudy. The chance of morning fog. Slight chance of a shower in the SE, near zero chance elsewhere. Areas of morning frost. Light winds becoming S 15 to 20 km/h in the morning then becoming light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 13.


----------



## mrstime

89F  today, smoke hanging all over our town.


----------



## hollydolly

Been threatening to rain for the last 24 hours, yesterday it was black as night from 5pm, very Humid  yet still no rain.. but the city closest to my DD 90 minutes away from here  has completely flooded...cars sunk under the water etc...


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy 59 heading into the 70s.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> Been threatening to rain for the last 24 hours, yesterday it was black as night from 5pm, very Humid  yet still no rain.. but the city closest to my DD 90 minutes away from here  has completely flooded...cars sunk under the water etc...


I'm sitting here thinking...which is worse?  All this flooding going on or the 3 digit heat wave some of us are experiencing.
The weather man last evening on the news said that we've had 23 days of 3 digit weather.
The potential for fires is there, and plus we lose our power when it gets that hot.  Everyone and their mother is cranking up their air conditioning.  106 here today.

I read today that Death Valley (California) is supposed to be 130*!


----------



## Llynn

After the record setting triple digits of a few weeks ago, we are now enjoying typical summer weather for this area.  Clear and sunny with highs in the mid 80s f during the day and in the mid 50's f at night.

Area farmers are busy cutting and bailing hay.


----------



## HoneyNut

We've had some doozies of thunder and rain last night and today.  The power is out for a lot of people.  I am hoping I don't lose power because if the power goes I have no water (on a well), not to mention no air-conditioning.  My daughter is out of power and feeling sorry about having bought groceries yesterday, waste of money for the things like milk that can't sit for 24 hrs without refrigeration.  
I am surrounded on three sides by corn fields, and I think the corn is very happy about getting some rain, tho at the moment the corn plants all have a slight tilt toward the south (the storms have been coming from the north).


----------



## Tish

Not too bad today.

Today 12°C
Tonight    0°C
Now 4.9°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of morning frost. Areas of fog this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures around 12.


----------



## Ken N Tx

3AM storms woke me....


----------



## cdestroyer

the heavy smoke from western wildland fires has again invaded the deer lodge mt valley, this is a very large valley so to have this much haze makes it rather hard on some people...

this is the junction between i-90 and state hwy 12


this is a few miles east of missoula the elevation is about 3900ft



this is the great pass south between montana and idaho the elevation is over 6000 ft


----------



## JustBonee

Down on the Gulf Coast,  we have mostly had a very wet summer so far ... Rain most of May, June and now July.   It's unusual to have all this wet/cloudy  weather. 
 It has kept our temperatures  down,   and that is  wonderful.


----------



## Sliverfox

70 with chances of rain to day.


----------



## Tish

Brrr... A cold one

This morning 1°C
Today 13°C
Now -1.8°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of frost and patchy fog this morning. Slight chance of a shower. Light winds becoming NW 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day. Daytime maximum temperatures between 11 and 14.


----------



## hollydolly

Coming up to midnight, Humid.. and slightly wet outside where it rained earlier  for a much shorter time than we desperately need to get rid of this humidity...96%


----------



## cdestroyer

this is a noaa satellite view of the western wildfire haze:


----------



## Butterfly

Still HOT here!  I wish it would rain.


----------



## katlupe

We have been having a lot of rain here. When I looked back on my memories on fb, July seems to always be about thunderstorms and lots of rain and flooding. So it is normal for us. It looks like another rainy day today.


----------



## Sliverfox

Humid 67 here,more rain forecast,, flash flood warnings.


----------



## cdestroyer

you can see in this noaa satellite photo how much the smoke in the west US has advanced;; I am about the area of the red dot;;


----------



## debodun

RAIN! RAIN! RAIN! this is getting monotonous. I don't think the standing water in the cellar is ALL from the washing machine that leaked. So much rain that the plastic sheet I put in the attic until the roofer can come didn't hold it all back - got a little more stain on the upstairs wall.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

It 90°F sunny and humid right now. Nice hot week ahead with occasional pop up showers in the area during the end of the week.


----------



## Tish

cdestroyer said:


> you can see in this noaa satellite photo how much the smoke in the west US has advanced;; I am about the area of the red dot;;
> View attachment 173363


Wow! Stay safe.


----------



## Tish

A nice one today

This morning 4°C
Today 12°C
Now 2.0°C

Partly cloudy. Patchy fog in the SE early this morning. Winds NW 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 11 and 14.


----------



## JonDouglas

Today was the 12th straight day of rain this month.  I think we've had enough for a week or so.


----------



## hollydolly

Today in London, storms.. flash floods, and power outages.. 3 inches of rain in 90 minutes...











https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Met-Office-TWO-INCHES-rain-set-hit-South.html


----------



## JonDouglas

Got up this morning to the 13th straight day of rain.  May have to travel to see some sunshine.


----------



## hollydolly

people's homes ruined in the London area with Black water....after just a 90 minute flash flood yesterday...


----------



## Buckeye

Mid 80s again today and for the coming week. Maybe a little rain later today.  I think I'll try to talk by SO into a beach day tomorrow.  Ormond Beach?? Or go the other way to St Pete??


----------



## debodun

Raining again when I awoke! Stopped about an hour later, but cool (for July) and very muggy. The moisture is still sitting on the grass house later.


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> people's homes ruined in the London area with Black water....after just a 90 minute flash flood yesterday...


How heartbreaking


----------



## Tish

A cold one

This morning 5°C
Today 12°C
Now 0.3°C

Partly cloudy. Very high chance of showers in the NW, high chance elsewhere. Winds NW 35 to 50 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 10 and 13.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I walked to the post office this morning and it was pleasant. It was in the high 70's but there was a bit of a cool breeze. We here in northern Jersey are supposed to see temps in the low 90's this week with real feels of between 100 - 104 degrees. I'll be taking my garbage to the dumpster and heading to the supermarket early Thursday morning. I intend to stay indoors the rest of the time.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> people's homes ruined in the London area with Black water....after just a 90 minute flash flood yesterday...


Holly, How far away is this from you?

That's really hard to look at, it's so awful.


----------



## Butterfly

hollydolly said:


> people's homes ruined in the London area with Black water....after just a 90 minute flash flood yesterday...


Holly, I hope you are not in the flooded areas.


----------



## hollydolly

Butterfly said:


> Holly, I hope you are not in the flooded areas.


No I'm not, fortunately Butterfly, we're fortunate to live on top of a hill, thanks tho' for asking..


----------



## Tish

A nice one today

This morning 8°C
Today 13°C
Now 10.5°C

Partly cloudy. Very high chance of showers in the NW, medium chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Winds NW 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 11 and 15.


----------



## Don M.

Today, our blue sky has turned light gray.  The smoke from the western forest fires has found its way into the upper atmosphere in the middle of the country.  If we are seeing this here, a thousand miles from the Pacific, the air quality in some of the western states must be quite bad.


----------



## debodun

It seems like it's rained almost every day this month. I was curious how much so far. The NOAA Web page for Albany (the nearest major weather station) reports 4.37 inches (11 cm) up to yesterday and the month is only half over.


----------



## Tish

A wet one today

This morning 6°C
Today 10°C
Now 6.2°C

Cloudy. Very high (near 100%) chance of showers in the NW, high chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm in the late morning and afternoon with gusty winds and possible hail. Winds NW 20 to 30 km/h tending W/NW 35 to 55 km/h in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures between 8 and 11.


----------



## hollydolly

We have glorious sun today,..but the rest of Europe is still suffering badly ..

*Death toll stood at 81 with 1,300 missing even before landslide in country's deadliest floods in decades  *

these pics from near Cologne today after the landslide..






















This area seems to have a lot of elderly living in it, this is just shocking .. these poor people...

More graphic pictures here...
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9794425/Germanys-flood-death-kills-81-1-300-missing.html


----------



## Don M.

We've been watching the BBC news channel, the past few days, to see the devastation taking place in Germany.  Some of these floods have occurred just a few miles North of where my wife grew up, and the USAF base I was stationed at.  She is heartbroken to see so much of the area she was familiar with, destroyed.  

The entire world is experiencing extreme climate/weather related tragedies.  We're glad to have BBC news as part of our TV subscription, because the US news seldom reports on anything taking place outside of the US.


----------



## debodun

It didn't rain on Thursday so I got the lawn mowed - front and back, but form the weather report, looks like we're in for more starting tonight and all day tomorrow. I wonder if the roofer will come? Not raining right now, but it's 86F (30C) and so humid one could almost swim in the air.


----------



## Capt Lightning

It's been warm and dry here in N.Scotland, about 77 - 80 F.  and that's hot in this area. 

Terrible news from Germany, Belgium and the Netherlands.  I've camped in Cologne a couple of times right down by the Rhine.

I also worked in the Netherlands for a number of years and a lot of the land used to flood over the winter.  It also got very cold in the winter ( -5 F) and the canals would freeze. Many of my Dutch colleagues would go skating on the canals at lunch time and in the evenings.

It gets hot, it gets cold, it gets wet, it gets dry.  I'm sure that the climate change brigade will be screaming, but I think that we will have extremes of weather whatever we do.


----------



## Pecos

It is hot and muggy down here in South Carolina. Our heat index is 102 and we are staying inside for the day.

But looking at the recent destruction in Europe makes me feel lucky.


----------



## PamfromTx

High 90sF


----------



## Tish

Freezing today, we got hammered all night with heavy downpours and winds that rattled the whole house.

This morning 3°C
Today 7°C
Now 3.3°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of showers in the NW, high chance elsewhere. Snow falling above 700 meters. The chance of a thunderstorm. Gusty winds and possible hail during the morning and afternoon. Winds W 35 to 55 km/h decreasing to 25 to 40 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures around 7.


----------



## Tish

A cold one today

Today 9°C
Tonight    1°C
Now 7.8°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of morning fog. Medium chance of showers in the NW, becoming less likely in the late morning. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Patches of light morning frost in the SE. Winds W 20 to 30 km/h becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 8 and 12.


----------



## Tish

A cold one today

This morning 2°C
Today 9°C
Now 4.6°C

Cloudy. Areas of morning frost in the SE. The chance of morning fog. High chance of showers in the NW, slight chance elsewhere. Winds W 15 to 25 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 7 and 10.


----------



## Tish

A cold one Brrr...

This morning 2°C
Today 9°C
Now 4.5°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of showers in the NW, high chance elsewhere. Snow falling above 1100 meters. The chance of a thunderstorm during this afternoon and evening. Winds W 30 to 45 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 7 and 10.


----------



## hollydolly

Hot..90 deg f... 73 % humidity.. and not feeling any cooler indoors now at 11.40pm with the windows closed .. still got all the fans on full blast ( No AC here )


----------



## MickaC

Not going to complain about the weather here.....considering the havoc others are getting.
We've been hot and dry......a few faint showers here and there.....yesterday, Sunday, was the hottest so far, 35, with humidex was 46.
This morning around 9 am......big thunderstorm.....15 minutes of pea size hail, first this year, and downpours.
A break this afternoon.....thunderstorm started again, 5:15.
The rain is very welcomed......not the hail.....no damage.


----------



## JonDouglas

Capt Lightning said:


> It's been warm and dry here in N.Scotland, about 77 - 80 F.  and that's hot in this area.
> 
> Terrible news from Germany, Belgium and the Netherlands.  I've camped in Cologne a couple of times right down by the Rhine.
> 
> I also worked in the Netherlands for a number of years and a lot of the land used to flood over the winter.  It also got very cold in the winter ( -5 F) and the canals would freeze. Many of my Dutch colleagues would go skating on the canals at lunch time and in the evenings.
> 
> It gets hot, it gets cold, it gets wet, it gets dry.  I'm sure that the climate change brigade will be screaming, but I think that we will have extremes of weather whatever we do.


We went through a period of heavy rains and flooding when I was a kid.  I remember the day when mom called my friends house (where we were playing) and told me to come right home as there was a river coming down the street and through the yard.  It was easy getting home (ride the current) but not a happy time for the adults and people whose possessions were lost over the following week.  It was recommended that everyone around get some shot but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## katlupe

65 degrees right now and thunderstorms in the forecast.


----------



## hollydolly

86 F..Sunny, Humid. Forecast is for T-storms this afternoon... Bring it on, I need a break in this horrible air...


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy 63  heading into the 80s,,,ugh.


----------



## Pinky

Our days continue to be hazy with high humidity. Yesterday, we went for a drive in the country. There was a mist that apparently comes all the way from B.C. due to the many wildfires there, affecting the air quality.


----------



## MickaC

Taking Shaalee to her grooming appointment.
Several errands while she's there.
No yard work today.....wet, rainy......and too wet to haul stones......will do inside stuff.


----------



## JonDouglas

Hazy sunshine this morning and throughout the day (Hooray, no rain!) with temps in the lower to mid 80s.  With all the rain, rivers around here are full but there's been little flooding.  While there's been a lot of rain, the rate at which it fell thankfully allowed for proper drainage and absorption in most places.


----------



## debodun

Hazy here, too. The local news said this morning that it was cause by forest fires in Canada.


----------



## hollydolly

Never got the rain.. had  a lot of rumbling around 2.30 for an hour.. and the nothing... Not a single drop of much needed wet stuff... soo humid.. 81 % now , and  everyone is cranky...


----------



## Pecos

It is just plain soggy down here with all the recent rainfall. I would love to send a lot of it out to @Phoenix .


----------



## JustBonee

Pecos said:


> It is just plain soggy down here with all the recent rainfall. I would love to send a lot of it out to @Phoenix .



Wouldn't it be nice to pipe  some of our flooding  waters out west?


----------



## hollydolly

10 minutes after I posted that we had T-storm and no rain.... down came a heavy shower..lasted about an hour. 

It's wet everything thoroughly, but it doesn't really seemed to have cleared the air much, sadly


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Don M. said:


> We've been watching the BBC news channel, the past few days, to see the devastation taking place in Germany.  Some of these floods have occurred just a few miles North of where my wife grew up, and the USAF base I was stationed at.  She is heartbroken to see so much of the area she was familiar with, destroyed.
> 
> The entire world is experiencing extreme climate/weather related tragedies.  We're glad to have BBC news as part of our TV subscription, because the US news seldom reports on anything taking place outside of the US.


World News Tonight (ABC) and Good Morning America (more lengthy versions of the same) covers news outside of the U.S.  I've been seeing the videos of the terrible destruction on those programs. It's also good to have BBC News too. I used to get it on my Android Box but the app that pulled it in is no more.


----------



## Don M.

OneEyedDiva said:


> World News Tonight (ABC) and Good Morning America (more lengthy versions of the same) covers news outside of the U.S.  I've been seeing the videos of the terrible destruction on those programs. It's also good to have BBC News too. I used to get it on my Android Box but the app that pulled it in is no more.


Yeah, I usually watch WNT, With David Muir, and they have made "quick" mentions about these floods...between their endless commercials.  The reporting on BBC has been far better and more detailed than anything I've seen on ABC, CBS, NBC, CNBC, FOX, MSNBC, etc.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Don M. said:


> Yeah, I usually watch WNT, With David Muir, and they have made "quick" mentions about these floods...between their endless commercials.  The reporting on BBC has been far better and more detailed than anything I've seen on ABC, CBS, NBC, CNBC, FOX, MSNBC, etc.


I don't doubt it Don. I watch WNT via Hulu+ so I'm spared the commercials. The only minor downside is I'm not watching in real time. The broadcast is usually available after midnight.


----------



## Tish

Snow Yesterday, Ice everywhere today.
This morning 2°C
Today 9°C
Now 0.8°C

Mostly sunny. Winds S/SW 25 to 35 km/h decreasing to 15 to 20 km/h in the late afternoon then becoming SW and light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 8 and 11.


----------



## hollydolly

Absolutely hammering down now with lightening, ... unblievably still not cooling down inside the house.. altho'  cooler outdoors


----------



## Llynn

Another day of bright sunshine and temp in the mid 70F.  No rain predicted through the end of August.  And this is the Pacific NorthWET.  The webs on my feet are starting to crack.


----------



## Pinky

Went to the library and got home just in time .. lightning/thunder/rain.
At least we didn't get the forecasted nickel-size hail.


----------



## Kadee

Our weekly forecast
http://www.bom.gov.au/sa/forecasts/adelaide.shtml


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Absolutely hammering down now with lightening, ... unblievably still not cooling down inside the house.. altho'  cooler outdoors


Not even a rumble of thunder along the south coast, (Hants & Dorset.) But the glorious weather was a good excuse to wear my parasol. Actually it's a hat but I mean, look at the brim.


----------



## debodun

Rained again last night. The only day it didn't rain some this month was last Friday. Here is a blurb from a regional newspaper - we may set a record:

https://www.timesunion.com/news/article/Perpetual-rain-could-make-July-one-of-Albany-s-16319400.php


----------



## debodun

My lawn needs mowing *AGAIN *with all this rain. It's been sunny since early this morning, and I was thinking about going out a doing it - I want to have a moving sale this weekend. I stood up from the computer and *BINGO* - a cloudburst. Radar show that it looks like a heavy but localized rain.


----------



## Tish

A cold one today   

This morning -3°C
Today 11°C
Now -5.7°C

Mostly sunny. Areas of morning frost. The chance of morning fog in the N. Light winds becoming N/NW 15 to 20 km/h in the early afternoon then becoming light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 12.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

Another cool one

This morning 1°C
Today 10°C
Now 1.7°C

Cloudy. The chance of frost in the early morning. Very high chance of rain in the W, high chance elsewhere, possibly falling as snow above 1300 metres. Winds N 20 to 30 km/h. Overnight temperatures falling to between minus 1 and 2 above zero with daytime temperatures reaching between 7 and 11.


----------



## Bellbird

We are into the 2nd month of winter, been having some very heavy frosts and snowfall on the ranges. Cloudy and fairly cool to-day,


----------



## CindyLouWho

Heat Advisory today. 93° feels like 102°


----------



## Pecos

Our heat index was over 100F,  ......  again. 
This is getting to be an old tune!


----------



## jujube

8 a.m.   HOT
10 a.m.  Even HOTTER
Noon   Surface of the sun HOT
2 p.m.   Irma 2.0
4 p.m.   Flooded
6 p.m.   Still HOT
8 p.m.   The mosquitos come out to play
10 p.m.  The frog chorus starts
Midnight  HOT


----------



## Ken N Tx

Comfortable July temperatures for now..77 to 95 today.​


----------



## Tish

Cold one  

This morning 5°C
Today 8°C
Now 6.6°C

Cloudy. Very high chance of rain in the NW, high chance elsewhere. Snow falling above 1300 meters. The chance of a thunderstorm late this afternoon and evening, with possible small hail. Winds W/NW 30 to 45 km/h increasing to 35 to 50 km/h in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 7 and 10.


----------



## Bellbird

9am, Saturday, Very cold and cloudy this morning.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Good bye cool July!!


----------



## hollydolly

Well our heat has broken here in the south.. we had rain last night..  the rest of the south got this during the night ...
















We were very much luckier, and just got some rain....


----------



## Tish

A very cold one today   

This morning 2°C
Today 6°C
Now 2.7°C

Partly cloudy. High chance of showers in the N, medium chance elsewhere. Snow falling above 700 meters. Winds W 35 to 55 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 5 and 8.


----------



## Kadee

We had a violent wind /hail / rainstorm yesterday with winds up to 100km hour 
8 c top temp  .
The sun is trying its hardest to peek through the thick clouds this morning.


----------



## hollydolly

Thunder , Lightening.. and heavy rain.Sky is as dark as coal almost....


----------



## JustBonee

We have had some very wet weather for a long time  ..  Now the rain has stopped,   and it is just plain sunny and HOT again.
Time for more rain ...


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> We have had some very wet weather for a long time  ..  Now the rain has stopped,   and it is just plain sunny and HOT again.
> Time for more rain ...


that's what we need here... many days of rain to make up for what's been an unbearably hot month....


----------



## feywon

Not our usual summer here. Still needed a fire for part of the night as late as first week of June, then mid June we had about a week of daytime temps in the 90's and having to run our fans all night to stay comfortable. Most years we've been here (since April 2012) we only have that for a couple of days in late July early August.  Then the last few days of June the almost daily T-storms started. On the 11th one dropped both rain and hail and the visibility was barely 60 ft out from house. The mornings often sunny and pleasant.  Oh and on 7/12--we had an earthquake.  Still feel more comfortable than a lot of places i've lived tho the higher than usual humidity is taking a toll on me.


----------



## Don M.

Another hot and humid day.  We had some rain, early this morning, and that just added to the humidity.  I went out a little while ago, and cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders, and after just a few minutes, I was ready to go back indoors.  It doesn't look like things will improve much in coming weeks....typical hot Summer.


----------



## hollydolly

London this afternoon... and still  now...


----------



## hollydolly

Some tube stations are flooded too...


----------



## Tish

The wind chill is freezing  

This morning 2°C
Today 11°C
Now 7.2°C

Cloudy. High chance of showers in the NW, medium chance elsewhere. Winds W 25 to 40 km/h turning NW 20 to 30 km/h in the afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 12.


----------



## Tish

Kadee46 said:


> We had a violent wind /hail / rainstorm yesterday with winds up to 100km hour
> 8 c top temp  .
> The sun is trying its hardest to peek through the thick clouds this morning.


Heard about that.
Stay safe, please.


----------



## Sliverfox

67 heading to 84  & sunny all day.

Have I told you lately that I dislike  any thing over  70*?


----------



## hollydolly

Warm 75 F... dry and sunny, after much needed  torrential rain & thunderstorms yesterday....


----------



## Sunny

Wow, Holly, London looks more like Venice!

Here it's hot and humid, as usual. Nothing out of the ordinary, for summer. Lots of rain and thunderstorms in the evening. This area turns into the tropics in the summertime.


----------



## Tish

A beautiful day

This morning 5°C
Today 14°C
Now 6.9°C

Partly cloudy. Winds NW 25 to 40 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> Wow, Holly, London looks more like Venice!
> 
> Here it's hot and humid, as usual. Nothing out of the ordinary, for summer. Lots of rain and thunderstorms in the evening. This area turns into the tropics in the summertime.


We've had a month of temps in the high 80's and 90's with really high humidity too..so it was only a matter of time before the clouds poured everything they had on London and the south east over a period of a few hours.....today was back to sun.. and tomorrow is forecast for rain again...and cooler temps


----------



## Sliverfox

At  this time it's  a sunny 66 ,will reach the 80s this afternoon.


----------



## debodun

Good thing I worked on the garage early this morning. I opened a door of the house just now and it was like opening an oven door. The heat just radiated right in.


----------



## Pappy

Sun is shining, raining and a bit of thunder. Typical Florida summers.


----------



## Don M.

We're under one of these "heat domes"....very hot today, and worse coming the rest of the week.  Our area may set some new daily records with heat indexes near 110 in the next couple of days.


----------



## bingo

you could  fry an egg on the pavement


----------



## Tish

This morning 6°C
Today 14°C
Now 12.8°

High chance of rain, most likely from late this morning. The chance of a thunderstorm this evening. Winds NW 35 to 55 km/h turning W 25 to 40 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 11 and 15.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Sliverfox

Warm & raining.

Good day to  plant the lily I bought  few days ago.


----------



## Tish

Yay the sun is out  

This morning 2°C
Today 10°C
Now 3.6°C

Mostly sunny. Areas of morning frost in the SE. Winds W 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 13.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

97 & sunny but 107 heat index with 100 heat index in the shade until it stormed in the afternoon and took the edge off.


----------



## Sliverfox

A rainy 69 this morning,, may reach 79 today.

After yesterday's hot humid  day, a  wind  just blew through,, felt very cold.


----------



## Paco Dennis

99...feel like 110         Time to take my walk.


----------



## Capt Lightning

After several warm weeks (for Scotland), it poured and there was some local flooding yesterday morning.  By the afternoon, it had cleared up and the roads were dry again.  We collected our daughter from the airport - she's here for 4 weeks.  Today the weather is as we say, 'Gey dreich' - damp and miserable.


----------



## Gemma

Raining, 65ºF (18C).  Big difference from the last several days!


----------



## Don M.

We've had the hottest days of the year, this week, and the heat index should reach 110 today.  Cooler weather is supposed to arrive by the weekend, and next week should be nice.  I guess today is going to be another stay indoors day....spending time on the computer and TV.


----------



## RadishRose

Expecting a big storm later this afternoon. It's 65 and cloudy now.


----------



## debodun

What else? RAIN. Started with a downpour about 2 pm, then stopped for about an hour. Now it's a steady moderate rain.


----------



## RadishRose

By Deb's map the storm is now in the North West hills of Connecticut, headed for Hartford county where I am. It'll be here soon enough.


----------



## Tish

Well at least the sun is shining and the winds have stopped.

Today 12°C
Tonight 3°C
Now 02.7°C

Mostly sunny. Areas of frost and the chance of fog this morning. Light winds becoming NW 15 to 20 km/h in the early afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 10 and 13.


----------



## Don M.

It's been so hot and humid here, today, that if I step outdoors my glasses immediately fog up.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

We were under another heat advisory. Heat index around 110. Supposed to last the rest of the weekend.


----------



## PamfromTx

Partly Cloudy. High 92°F


----------



## hollydolly

Raining.... (6.40am)...no wind...58 deg f...


----------



## Capt Lightning

Some overnight rain, but dry now.  Forecast is for overcast skies and temp in mid teens (60-65 F) .


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy 65  may get to  69.
Will  believe that when this evening  rolls around.


----------



## Tish

A beautiful day today  

This morning 3°C
Today 16°C
Now 2.8°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the NW. Winds NW 25 to 40 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 13 and 17.


----------



## Tish

A cold morning today

This morning 0°C
Today 14°C
Now -4.4°C

Mostly sunny. Areas of fog and frost this morning. Medium chance of showers later tonight. Light winds becoming E/NE 15 to 20 km/h in the morning then tending N/NE in the middle of the day. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Scattered rain and storms continue overnight. Much nicer temps Monday.​TONIGHT: Mainly cloudy with lingering showers and storms (60%). Winds: N 5-10. Low: 75.


----------



## fmdog44

August is the month you attempt to get out of your chair and it is stuck to you.


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny 72 dropping to 51 tonight.

This  the kind of weather We like.


----------



## hollydolly

Low temps for August...thank goodness because July  was horribly hot...and no AC here  at this house as most of you already know. 

Today was very pleasantly warm, and sunny.. but I got a bit too hot doing the gardening cus the humidity was quite high.


----------



## feywon

Lower than usual temps, but the humidity much higher than usual most of July  and now looks like August may be same.  Todays humidity not as bad as it has been some days but still not the norm here. i love it being cooler at night but the temps just high during day that with the humidity that it feels 'sticky', uncomfortable especially after the slightest physical exertion outside.  Our thick walled old home keeps it a bit cooler inside without AC, we just run fans occasionally.


----------



## Tish

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow

This morning 5°C
Today 10°C
Now 7.2°C

Partly cloudy. Very high chance of showers in the NW, high chance elsewhere, most likely this morning. Snow falling above 1000 meters in the evening. Winds NW 20 to 30 km/h turning W 25 to 40 km/h in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures between 8 and 12.


----------



## Sliverfox

Was 49 when I got up.
Now its a sunny 56 heading  into the 70s.


----------



## Tish

A snowy day

This morning 2°C
Today 8°C
Now 3.6°C

Cloudy. High chance of showers in the NW, medium chance elsewhere. Snow falling above 900 meters. Winds W 35 to 50 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 7 and 10.


----------



## debodun

What a week to have to start moving. Temps in the 80s (high 20s & low 30s Celsius) - the red line, and very high humidity. - the green line.


----------



## Don M.

Our mild weather in the last few days has gone....back into the heat and humidity.  I went out this morning and did a couple of quick chores, but now its back inside.  C'mon October!!!


----------



## Tish

This morning 1°C
Today 11°C
Now -0.4°

Partly cloudy. The chance of fog early this morning. Areas of morning frost. Slight chance of a shower in the E, near zero chance elsewhere. Light winds becoming E 15 to 20 km/h in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures between 10 and 14.


----------



## carouselsilver

Don M. said:


> Our mild weather in the last few days has gone....back into the heat and humidity.  I went out this morning and did a couple of quick chores, but now its back inside.  C'mon October!!!


I am eagerly awaiting October as well. I really don't like summer anymore.81 degrees F right now, with a low of 63 tonight. The A/C in the bedroom is sooo noisy, I have to sleep with earplugs in my ears.


----------



## Sliverfox

Muggy 65 heading to 83.
Hope the building where family reunion is  air conditioned.


----------



## hollydolly

Raining & windy....


----------



## IrisSenior

Muggy and very warm and going to get warmer for the next few days.


----------



## debodun

Like most other have indicated, hot and muggy. Very tiring to have to move when it's like this.


----------



## Tish

A nice day

This morning 3°C
Today 14°C
Now 0.5°C

Partly cloudy. The chance of morning frost in the E. The chance of morning fog. Slight chance of a shower. Light winds becoming N/NW 15 to 25 km/h in the morning then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## Ken N Tx

A heat advisory for North Texas through Tuesday. Heat index values will be as high as 109°.​TONIGHT: Mostly clear, warm and muggy. Winds: S 15-25. Low: 79.


----------



## hollydolly

73 deg f... but overcast and feeling humid


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy 69  going into the 90s again,,,,,,,,,,ugh.


----------



## debodun

It going to be a steam bath here through the weekend - temps near of above 90F (32C) and oppressive humidity. Just what I need when moving.


----------



## Colleen

Sliverfox said:


> A sunny 72 dropping to 51 tonight.
> 
> This  the kind of weather We like.


Perfect  I sent you a PM a couple days ago.


----------



## Colleen

I'm in NW AZ (close to Las Vegas) so we have a little higher elevation at 3500 feet and it doesn't get as hot as Phoenix or Lake Havasu City, which is along the Colorado River. This morning when I got up a 6am, it was 84* and 20% humidity, which is high for us. This is monsoon season and clouds are building. That happens often and it looks like it should rain, but it goes around us over the mountains and heads for Flagstaff.


----------



## Colleen

Ken N Tx said:


> A heat advisory for North Texas through Tuesday. Heat index values will be as high as 109°.​TONIGHT: Mostly clear, warm and muggy. Winds: S 15-25. Low: 79.


We lived in So. TX for several years and the humidity was terrible. The mosquitoes were as big as chickens...haha.


----------



## Tish

A nice one today

This morning 7°C
Today 18°C
Now 3.7°C

Mostly sunny day. High chance of showers late this afternoon and evening. Winds NW 35 to 50 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 16 and 19.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny morning... gonna be high 70's today... .

Bin truck has been nice and early so I was able to get the wheelie bins back  in ..I hate them sitting out on the pavement , such an ugly sight .

It's 9.30am, I've got to wait in for an Amazon delivery, there's no tracking info yet, so I'm hoping that will come early too, because I have several errands I have to run today  ....


----------



## katlupe

It is 71 here right now and still dark out. The forecast says we are going to be in a heat wave today.


----------



## Ken N Tx

*WEDNESDAY: *Mostly sunny, breezy and hot Heat index up to 105 degrees. Winds: S 15-20. High: 99.
*THURSDAY: *Mostly sunny, breezy and hot Heat index up to 105 degrees. Winds: S 10. High: 99.


----------



## Sliverfox

Light  rain ,72, reaching the 80s this afternoon.

Not much of a breeze .


----------



## debodun

Hot an humid, just like predicted. Was only able to make on moving trip today. Right now the heat index is 97F (36C),


----------



## Llynn

Mid 90'sf all through the rest of the week. Got a taste of rain last weekend but the hot winds have blown away what little moisture we got. 

This has been a record setting hot summer in the Pacific North(not)WET.


----------



## debodun

Heat advisory until tomorrow evening.


----------



## Pinky

31C, feels like 41C .. 88F, feels like 106F
Supposed to stay this way for the next couple of days


----------



## IrisSenior

Hot and humid and I feel incredibly grumpy.


----------



## Time Waits 4 No Man

Here in Central Texas it's currently 95°F. But that's nothing unusual for this region during the summer. However, out in a well-known place in California it was 120°F yesterday. And in another place out in Utah (on the same day) it was 7°F below freezing. 


​


----------



## PamfromTx

*95°F*


----------



## Tish

A cool one today

This morning 6°C
Today 13°C
Now 5.5°C

Slight chance of a shower in the morning. The chance of morning fog in the NW. Sunny afternoon. Winds W 25 to 40 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## Ken N Tx

*TONIGHT:* Mainly clear and mild. Winds: S 5-15. Low: 77.
*THURSDAY: *Mostly sunny, breezy and hot. Heat index: *100°+*. Winds: S 10. High: 97.
*FRIDAY:* Mostly sunny and hot. Winds: S 5-10. High: 96.


----------



## hollydolly

Overcast all morning 68 f .., almost noon now, think it might brighten up a little later


----------



## debodun

Excessive heat warning until 8 PM tonight and severe thunderstorm warning.


----------



## RadishRose

Thu
Aug 12
95° / 75°            
clear


----------



## Tish

A mild one today

This morning 1°C
Today 13°C
Now -4.7°C

Mostly sunny. Areas of morning frost. The chance of fog this morning, mainly in the NW. Winds W 25 to 35 km/h becoming light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## Sliverfox

71 and  rainy.


----------



## peppermint

Very very Hot!!!


----------



## Don M.

Its been hot an humid here, for the past few days.  Today, it was 102 about 4PM....then, a nice cold front came through, and we got some rain, and now the temp is down to the low 70's.  We may even be able to shut the AC off and open the windows tonight....enjoy it while we can.


----------



## katlupe

It is 68 degrees presently and the high is supposed to be 84.


----------



## Ken N Tx

One more day of August heat before rain chances and cooler temps return this weekend​TONIGHT: Mostly clear skies. Winds: S 5-10. Low: 78


----------



## Don M.

Our Heat Wave ended last night, as a nice cold front and some rain moved through the area.  This morning we are in the mid 60's, and we've opened the windows to let some nice fresh air in.  This next week looks like mild weather will remain.


----------



## Tish

A cold one today

This morning -1°C
Today 14°C
Now -4.4°C

Sunny. Patches of frost and the chance of fog this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 13 and 16.


----------



## PamfromTx

Quite warm.


----------



## MrPants

TonightClearing early this evening. Low plus 5.Sat. 14 AugSunny. Becoming a mix of sun and cloud in the afternoon. Wind southeast 20 km/h. High 14. UV index 3 or moderate.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Showers, storms, and below normal temps return this weekend​TONIGHT: Partly to mostly cloudy with spotty (20%) showers or storms. Winds: S 5-10. Low: 77.


----------



## hollydolly

Well the forecast was for clouds, but it's gloriously sunny at the moment (8.30am)... all my windows are wide open... and just the tiniest of breezes coming in...


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy 66 heading into the 70.

Power was off  during the night,,I couldn't  sleep thinking   about the  what IFs.
First one  was,' What if the power doesn't  come on today?
What will we have  for lunch?'     (Electric stove)


----------



## moviequeen1

its been hot/humid here the past week temps near 90 or above, with heat advisories a couple of days
A thunderstorm rolled thru the area at 12:30 this morning,I turned off my bedrm fan
Its a sunny morning with no humidty,feels devine,temps today in 70's a welcome change


----------



## RadishRose

82F
Thunderstorms likely this morning. Then a chance of scattered thunderstorms this afternoon. Storms may contain strong gusty winds. High 87F. Winds WNW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.


----------



## IrisSenior

It has cooled off here finally and we will get a break from the hot and humid for a bit.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Yesterday I was driving home when we were all hit with a torrential downpour. Cars were pulling off to the side to wait the storm out. I stopped momentarily and got back into moving traffic. I could not see from the amount rain falling. Fortunately rain water did not collect on the road driving in this dangerous and hazardous conditions.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

After two rounds of thunder/lightening/gusty winds this afternoon, a gentle rain fell.  Kind of like going from the 1812 Overture cannons to “sheep May Safely Graze” on the harp


----------



## Tish

14 C today, the sun is out, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Showers, storms, and below normal temps continue this weekend.​TONIGHT: Scattered (40%) showers and storms, mostly cloudy skies. Winds: NE 5-10. Low: 76.


----------



## cdestroyer

this is an update on my july 11 smoke coverage photos;
this is the garrison jct hwy12 and I90


this is the monida pass south


----------



## Pinky

We had a nice reprieve these past couple of days, but the next few days are going back to high temps & humidity


----------



## Tish

A chilly one today

This morning 4°C
Today 11°C
Now 5.2°C

Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower in the NW. Winds W 35 to 50 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 13.


----------



## cdestroyer

UPDATE: AUG. 14 AT 11:10 A.M.

The cause of the Richard Spring Fire and the Lame Deer Fire has been determined to be coal seams.

Fire managers are holding a public meeting in relation to the Richard Spring fire at 6:00 pm Saturday at the Littlewolf Capitol Building, 600 Cheyenne Ave. in Lame Deer.

As of an update Saturday morning the Richard Spring Fire is reported to be 170,838 acres large and is 53% contained.

Resources are concentrated along the fire’s active southern and northeastern ledge near Lame Deer and the Highway 212 corridor.

Efforts are being made to contain the fire north of the Lame Deer Divide Road.

The Lame Deer Fire is 5,427 acres large and is 46% contained.

According to the update, firefighting efforts have been successful so far, and crews have initial control line constructed around the entire fire perimeter.

Firefighters have begun to mop up, secure and widen lines and will patrol for flare-ups.

The communities of Lame Deer, Muddy Cluster and Rosebud Cut Across are still in the Level 3 “Go Now” evacuation stage.

Pre-evacuation notices are in effect for Rosebud Creek from Greenleaf Creek to Cherry Creek and the Lame Deer Divide Road located on the Northern Cheyenne Reservation south of Lame Deer.

The evacuation status for the community of Ashland, including the Ashland Divide, Rabbit Town, North Tongue River Road and the St. Laber Indian Academy Campus has been moved from the Level 3 “Go Now” stage to a Level 1 “Be Ready” stage.

Highway 212 is closed between Broadus and Crow Agency to all non-residents.




BROWNING, Mont. - The Blackfeet Tribal Business Council announced the Blackfeet People are sending supplies and other necessities to help the Northern Cheyenne Nation as they battle wildfires.

The following is from a letter signed by Lauren J. Monroe, Secretary of the Blackfeet Tribal Business Council:

The Blackfeet Nation extends our thoughts and prayers to the Northern Cheyenne Nation as they battle wildfires that have displaced and caused hardship for their people. We, the Blackfeet People, are sending supplies and other necessities to help alleviate the situation and support the people that are going through such a tumultuous event. We hope the fires cease and that life can continue for our friends down on the Northern Cheyenne Nation. Creator’s blessing to you all.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Cooler than normal temps and rain chances continue this week​TONIGHT: Mainly cloudy with a spotty (20%) shower or storm. Winds: E 5-10. Low: 74.


----------



## Tish

A mild one today

This morning 2°C
Today 12°C
Now 5.2°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of morning frost in the SE. Winds W 15 to 25 km/h becoming light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 10 and 15.


----------



## cdestroyer

ROSEBUD COUNTY, Mont. - The Richard Spring Fire has burned 170,848 acres and is 65% contained. The nearby Lame Deer Fire has burned 5,427 acres and is 60% contained.

Twelve secondary structures have been lost to the fire. Highway 212 remains closed between Broadus and Crow Agency to all non-residents.

Some evacuations have been lifted. Crews say:

"Rosebud County Fire Warden and Rosebud County Sheriff have downgraded the evacuation status for the community of Ashland, including the Ashland Divide, Rabbit Town, North Tongue River Road, and the St. Labre Indian Academy Campus, from Level 3 “Go Now” stage to a Level 1 “Be Ready” stage.

The Northern Cheyenne Disaster & Emergency Services have downgraded the evacuation status for the community of Lame Deer, Muddy Cluster, and Rosebud Cut Across from Level 3 “Go Now” to Level 2 “Set” stage for all those who do not have medical conditions. Pre-evacuation notices remain in effect for Rosebud Creek from Greenleaf Creek to Cherry Creek and the Lame Deer Divide Road located on the Northern Cheyenne Reservation south of Lame Deer."Tongue River Electric Cooperative General Manager Tary Hanson said the fires caused about 2,000 people to lose power for a while, but almost everyone is back up. 

He said they used pumper trucks and backpacks filled with water to put out smoldering poles where it was safe to do so.

"When the fire went through there, we were able to safely get in after the fire burned through, into the black, and put out a lot of the fires that were on the poles," Hanson said. "And, it didn't burn quite as hot. The guys got in there and did a great job of getting these poles put out, so the structures were still standing."

Hanson said 70 single pole structures will have to be replaced, along with 54 H Structures, and 200-250 distribution poles. He said the damage could up costing $1 million to repair. They are working with the state to see if disaster money is available to help with the cost.

there is a gofundme in place.. dunno if it is proper to post here?


----------



## Shero

The weather where I am is stunning. It makes me feel a little bit guilty when I think of the fires and floods in other places though.


----------



## Alligatorob

Hot and smoky, but not as bad as a few weeks back.


----------



## fmdog44

Super soaker this afternoon all over the county.


----------



## debodun

I moved a car load early this morning and it was sprinkling - more than a mist but less than a drizzle. It stayed that way for a while, then the sun came out for about 10 minutes around noon. Right now it's pouring rain.


----------



## hollydolly

Very unseasonable... 63 deg, and raining... I've actually got my heating on now this evening  believe it or not.. in AUGUST!!

My dd rang and asked me if I felt it was colder than normal because her heating had come on automatically....


----------



## oldpanightowl

Wet and muggy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> Well our heat has broken here in the south.. we had rain last night..  the rest of the south got this during the night ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were very much luckier, and just got some rain....


 Awesome pictures of lightning HD! I especially love the one on top.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

It finally cooled down a bit yesterday...temps and heat indices in the 80's. A few days before that our heat indices were 106 (2 days) and 103, 104. I"m in northern New Jersey.


----------



## Tish

Looks like a nice one.

This morning -1°C
Today 15°C
Now -0.1°C

Areas of frost and the chance of fog this morning. Sunny afternoon. Light winds becoming W/NW 15 to 20 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures around 14.


----------



## Sliverfox

All day rain from Fred is here.
So far  no wind or heavy  rain,, flash flood warning  are out.


----------



## StarSong

A welcome cooling trend for a few days.  Will enjoy it while it's here!


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny, and quite breezy...although in my back garden I don't feel the breeze unless it's extremely windy... so it's very warm in my garden.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes

Hot with rain on its way.


----------



## debodun

We had a few nice, comfortable days over the weekend, but it's back to the warm muggies. Makes it difficult to pack and move things - it's like doing squart thrusts in a sauna. Supposed to get the remnants of Fred starting tonight into tomorrow - 1 to 4 inches of rain exoected. I guess that means I get a break from moving.


----------



## Tish

A nice one today

This morning 0°C
Today 16°C
Now -3.1°C

Areas of frost this morning. The chance of morning fog. Mostly sunny day. Light winds becoming NW 15 to 25 km/h in the morning then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 14 and 17.


----------



## Murrmurr

Haven't seen the sun at all today, just a dull reddish haze. The smell of smoke is really bad, as is the air quality of course.
Everyone was advised to stay indoors. No change expected tomorrow.

I texted Paxton's foster mom, asked if they're ok. Everyone is fine there.


----------



## terry123

The usual hot weather here in Houston!  I stay in because of the heat and I have no desire to be around too many people right now.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly

Can't make up it's mind, dull one minute sunny the next... got all the windows open, slight breeze moving around, temps around 70f...


----------



## Sliverfox

Overcast & muggy.


----------



## Alligatorob

Rain!! 

Started yesterday and is still raining this morning.  Our first real rain in months, very welcome!


----------



## Chet

We got 1.25 inches of rain here overnight. It's warm and very muggy. Forecast looks the same for the upcoming week too.


----------



## Pinky

22C (72F), with high humidity making it feel much hotter. Going out anyway, for a drive to get ice-cream at a dairy. Same forecast for the rest of the week, with chance of rain.


----------



## StarSong

A pleasant 83°F (28°C) today.


----------



## Tish

Another nice one today

This morning 2°C
Today 16°C
Now -2.1°C

Mostly sunny. Areas of frost and patchy fog this morning. Slight chance of a shower, most likely this evening. Winds NW 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 14 and 17.


----------



## PamfromTx

97°F


----------



## RadishRose

Soupy, steamy. Torrential rains in the wee hours, more on the way tonight.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Soupy, steamy. Torrential rains in the wee hours, more on the way tonight.


Northeastern muggy weather was in full evidence during yesterday's Little League World Series games in Williamsport, PA.  The kids were schvitzing.  The TV cameras showed the glorious sunset - it must have been spectacular in person.


----------



## debodun

It was raining when I woke up this morning after a day of drizzle interspersed with more steady rain. Right now it looks like the sun is trying to make an appearance, but if it does. the temps will start to climb and with the already oppressive humidity, it will be like a sauna.


----------



## hollydolly

Overcast & muggy...


----------



## AnnieA

Rainy today so cooler!  High of 85 F expected.


----------



## Tish

A nice day today

This morning 6°C
Today 17°C
Now 8.9°C

Slight chance of a shower early this morning. Mostly sunny afternoon. Winds W/NW 25 to 40 km/h becoming W 15 to 20 km/h in the evening then becoming W/NW and light in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 15 and 18.


----------



## RadishRose

Hurricane Henri expected in New England on Sunday, including Connecticut,


----------



## fatboy

very humid,not desirable like the cooler weather better.


----------



## debodun

Still excessively muggy. It's so humid you'd almost need scuba gear to breathe. Can't mow the lawn, it never dries off. I went out at 4 pm yesterday to look to see and there was still dew on it. Right on the heels of TS Fred, we're supposed to get Henri Sunday night into Monday. I'm never gonna get moved if this keep up.


----------



## Tish

A nice sunny one today  

This morning 4°C
Today 20°C
Now -1.1°C

Areas of morning frost in the SE. Areas of morning fog. Mostly sunny afternoon. Winds N/NW 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 21.


----------



## Sliverfox

Foggy 61  heading  to the mid 80s.


----------



## oldpanightowl

Sunday 08/22/21
0vercast
Current temp: 78°F
Chance of rain: 60%
Dew Point: 74F
Humidity: 79%
Winds: SW at 5 to 10 mph


----------



## debodun

TS Henri has arrived! Guess I won't be doing any moving tomorrow.


----------



## Sliverfox

Yikes,, stay safe Deb!


----------



## debodun

Already on the news thay are advising people no to do any unnecessary traveling. Almost like a Nor'easter in winter.


----------



## Sliverfox

Have you filled a few bottles of water or the bath tub in case   you need water?
Got foods  that  don't need  heated in case power  goes off?


----------



## Tish

A beautiful sunny day so far.  

This morning 10°C
Today 21°C
Now 12.0°C

Becoming cloudy. Very high chance of rain, most likely during this afternoon and evening. Possible heavy falls in the N. The chance of a gusty thunderstorm from late this morning. Winds NW 25 to 35 km/h increasing to 25 to 40 km/h in the middle of the day then becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 18 and 22.


----------



## Tish

A cold wet one today

This morning 2°C
Today 8°C
Now 3.5°C

Cloudy. Very high (near 100%) chance of rain. Snow falling above 900 metres. Winds S/SE 15 to 25 km/h increasing to 20 to 30 km/h in the morning then tending S/SW 25 to 40 km/h in the late morning and early afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 6 and 10.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sliverfox

Lingering  fog  with temp at 64,, going to  87  this after noon.

Extended forcast says warm  humid weather will be  here till end of  month.

accck,,  Dislike  hot weather with a passion!


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been sunny/hot/humid past couple of days highs in the 80's near 90,rain by end of the week


----------



## fatboy

hot and humid


----------



## Don M.

We're in the midst of what may be the hottest week of the year, so far.  Yesterday afternoon, my outdoor thermometer registered 102(f), and the next couple of days may be even warmer....and we still have about 6 weeks to go before we can count on getting rid of this Summer heat.


----------



## debodun

The rain the last 2 days did not cool it off one iota - only made it more humid. The heat and humidity are on until Saturday - temps in the mid to upper 80s (around 30C) with dew points in the 70s and 80s.

*PANT...PANT...PANT!!!*


----------



## Tish

A cold one

This morning 2°C
Today 11°C
Now 3.6°C

Cloudy. Patches of morning frost. Medium chance of showers in the E, becoming less likely this morning. Near zero chance of rain elsewhere. Snow is possible above 1000 metres. Winds W/SW 25 to 35 km/h tending S/SW 15 to 20 km/h during the afternoon and evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 12.


----------



## debodun

I just opened the back door and it was like walking into a sauna. Heat advisory in effect until 8 pm. Good thing I got my moving for the day done early.


----------



## fmdog44

Breathing a temporary sigh of relief as the coming hurricane is _predicted_ to miss Houston and hit Louisiana. Prey for the folks where ever it hits land because it is going to pack a deadly punch.


----------



## Colleen

97* with 8% humidity. Yah...it's a "dry heat".


----------



## oldpanightowl

Hot and humid with high concentrations of ragweed pollen.


----------



## Pinky

We were out earlier. Thank goodness for air conditioning!
Toronto weather:


It just started thundering and raining.


----------



## debodun

Just now  (103F is 40C):


----------



## Tish

Another cool one today

This morning 2°C
Today 11°C
Now 5.4°C

Cloudy. The chance of light morning frost in the E. Areas of morning fog. High chance of showers in the SE, medium chance elsewhere. Winds W 25 to 35 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 9 and 13.


----------



## StarSong

Typical August weather: very low humidity during the heat of the day and low overnight temps.  

Between a pool and AC, it'll be fine.


----------



## Tish

A cold one today

This morning 3°C
Today 13°C
Now 5.0°C

Partly cloudy. The chance of morning frost. Slight chance of a shower in the SE. Winds W 15 to 20 km/h becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 15.


----------



## StarSong

There's a standing joke among local news stations that the easiest job in the world is the local forecast.  For instance, my area for the next two weeks:


----------



## Tish

A mild one today

This morning 1°C
Today 14°C
Now 2.3°C

Cloudy. Patches of frost in the SE early this morning. Patchy fog early this morning. High chance of showers, most likely this afternoon. Snow falling above 1200 metres. The chance of a thunderstorm during the morning and afternoon. Winds N 15 to 25 km/h turning W/NW 20 to 30 km/h in the afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 11 and 14.


----------



## moviequeen1

we got much needed rain early this morning around 12:15,then again at 6am
The last time it rained was about 10 days ago,hopefully it will be less humid as well


----------



## Sliverfox

A wet 70*  heading to the 80s.

Good day to play catch up with house chores.


----------



## hollydolly

Overcast..breezy, fine drizzle off and on, and cool, just 61 deg f... I cannot ever remember a time when the temps were so low in August


----------



## Pinky

Extreme heat & humidity the past couple of days, with thunderstorms at night.
Sun is shining right now, and humidity is high again.
I can't wait for cooler days and autumn leaves to fall.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

I live in the Pocono Mtns, in Northeastern PA. We're changing the name of the place to Swamp, PA. It's rained almost every day this month. It's easy to spot tourists, they don't have moss growing on them.


----------



## debodun

Will this humidity never end??? Right now it's 84F (29C) but the humidity makes it feel like 90F (32C). After taking a carload of trinkets to my other house, I decided to mow the lawn. When it's this warm, I can mow and water it at the same time! After that, I was too tired to go groery shopping, so made myself a faux grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## Tish

A nice sunny one today
This morning 2°C
Today 18°C
Now 2.4°C

Patchy fog early this morning. Patches of morning frost. Mostly sunny afternoon. Winds NW 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 15 and 19.


----------



## debodun

Much more comfortable today - lower humidity, a little cooler, too.


----------



## Don M.

We're finally coming out of the oppressive heat and humidity of the past week.  It's only about 80 today, with a good chance of some rain showers moving through, later this afternoon.  

Compared to the extreme conditions other parts of the country have been seeing, we've been pretty lucky.


----------



## Tish

A nice warm one today  

This morning 5°C
Today 21°C
Now 0.8°C

Mostly sunny. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low 20s.


----------



## debodun

Coolish for this time of year, but I'm not complaining after the tropical hear we had for much of August. Still relatively high humidity. Awaiting the remnants of a tropical storm later - like we haven't had enough of that after Henri and Ida!


----------



## PamfromTx

97°F

Steamy and hot.  Woke up sweating bullets.  lol


----------



## MrPants

6°C at: Tuktoyaktuk Airport Date:1:21 PM MDT Wednesday 1 September 2021
Condition: Cloudy; Pressure:101.7 kPa; Tendency:Falling
Temperature: 5.7°C; Dew point:4.8°C; Humidity:94%
Wind: SE 21 km/h; Visibility: 16 km


----------



## Tish

A nice one today 



This morning 4°C

Today 21°C

Now -1.6°C



Sunny. Winds N/NE 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low 20s.


----------



## Tish

A nice one today

This morning 9°C
Today 22°C
Now 6.3°C

Partly cloudy. The chance of morning fog. Slight chance of a shower in the late morning and afternoon. Winds N/NE 15 to 25 km/h tending N/NW 20 to 30 km/h early in the morning then increasing to 25 to 40 km/h in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low 20s.


----------



## Tish

A sunny one today  

This morning 1°C
Today 15°C
Now 7.3°C

Mostly sunny. The chance of frost in the E early this morning. The chance of fog or low cloud this morning, mainly in the NW. Winds W/SW 15 to 25 km/h tending S/SW 20 to 30 km/h in the morning then turning W 15 to 20 km/h in the late morning and afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 13 and 16


----------



## Tish

A nice one today

This morning 1°C
Today 16°C
Now 4.4°C

Areas of frost and patchy fog this morning. Sunny day. Light winds becoming W 20 to 30 km/h in the morning. Daytime maximum temperatures between 15 and 18.


----------



## Tish

A nice sunny one today

This morning 5°C
Today 17°C
Now 7.5°C

Partly cloudy. Patchy fog in the NW early this morning. Winds W 30 to 45 km/h increasing to 35 to 50 km/h in the late evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 16 and 19.


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny  51 heading to the 60s today.

Haven't decided what I'm  doing today.


----------



## Shero

Beautiful today, so good we went sailing with our new Aussie mates. Now in bed watching tv and writing!


----------



## hollydolly

71 deg..overcast ..and a sweltering 78 % Humidity..I've got all the floor standing fans on around the house..and I've still got my brand newly cut and styled hair stuck to me like a wet rag


----------



## Tish

A beautiful day  

This morning 8°C
Today 19°C
Now 8.7°C

Partly cloudy. Winds W 25 to 40 km/h decreasing to 25 to 35 km/h in the morning then turning NW 15 to 20 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 20.


----------



## J-Kat

Has been really nice the last few days here in east Texas.  Temps in the 80's but humidity is lower so doesn't feel quite like a sauna.  Rain expected by Sunday which is fine since we really need it.


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise  

This morning 7°C
Today 22°C
Now 1.7°C

Sunny. Winds NW 35 to 50 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low 20s.


----------



## Tish

A beautiful day

This morning 11°C
Today 18°C
Now 14.1°C

Mostly sunny morning. Slight chance of a shower, most likely late this afternoon and evening. Winds NW 25 to 35 km/h increasing to 45 km/h before turning W 25 to 35 km/h in the late morning and early afternoon, then decreasing to 15 to 25 km/h in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 15 and 19.


----------



## oldpanightowl

Very pleasant at night.


----------



## Tish

A cool one today

This morning 2°C
Today 12°C
Now 0.0°C

Cloudy. The chance of fog early this morning. Very high chance of showers, most likely during the morning and afternoon. Snow falling above 1100 metres. The chance of a thunderstorm. Possible small hail. Light winds becoming W/SW 15 to 20 km/h in the morning then turning S/SE in the late morning. Daytime maximum temperatures between 10 and 13.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

A cool one today

This morning 2°C
Today 12°C
Now -2.4°C

Partly cloudy. Areas of frost early this morning. Slight chance of a shower in the SE, near zero chance elsewhere. Winds S/SE 15 to 25 km/h becoming light in the evening. Daytime maximum temperatures between 11 and 15.


----------



## debodun

Started out unseasonable warm and muggy. Just now we're having a beaut of a thunderstorm.


----------



## Don M.

Summer is still making it's presence felt, here in the middle of the nation.  If the forecasts are correct, it will be several more weeks before we see light jacket weather.  And then...Winter will probably arrive with a vengeance by January.


----------



## Tish

A cool one 

This morning 2°C
Today 14°C
Now 3.7°C

Partly cloudy. Patches of frost in the E early this morning. Patchy morning fog. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures between 12 and 16.


----------



## moviequeen1

another sunny day here in WNY,temps in the mid 70's


----------



## Shero

It was a wonderful sunny day today. So good!


----------



## Tish

A beautiful day

This morning 2°C
Today 19°C
Now 0.8°C

Mostly sunny. Areas of fog and frost early this morning. Slight chance of a shower later tonight. Winds NW 20 to 30 km/h. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 20.


----------



## PamfromTx

It's quite sunny and still very warm.


----------



## GAlady

I am in the state of GA.  Rained all day here.  Temps are a little less and smell Fall in the air.


----------



## Tish

A nice one today 

This morning 10°C
Today 18°C
Now 12.2°C

Partly cloudy. Very high chance of showers in the NW, high chance elsewhere. The chance of a thunderstorm in the NW during the morning and afternoon. Winds NW 35 to 50 km/h turning W 30 to 45 km/h in the middle of the day. Daytime maximum temperatures between 15 and 19.


----------



## Tish

A nice one today

This morning 3°C
Today 16°C
Now 6.7°C


----------



## senior chef

Very boring weather here in the San Diego/Tijuana area. 72 F., blue skies, sunshine. Every single day. For months on end. I think I'd pay money to have a real honest-to-goodness cloud burst with thunder and lightening


----------



## katlupe

53 degrees presently but is supposed to go up to 72 by 8:00 AM. I wish it would stay at 53.


----------



## hollydolly

68 deg f....dull and forecast is for it to rain any minute for the rest of the day.....


----------



## Irwin

It's 76° -- sunny and clear with an expected high of 86°.


----------



## dobielvr

2 digits around here lately.  Feels good.
Sunshine in the afternoon warming up to 95* or so.

Cooling down to 70s in the evening.
Had to lower my ceiling fan down to Low last night.


----------



## drifter

Gorgeous.


----------



## Gemma

Perfect today...72ºF, low humidity, breezy and sunny.


----------



## Tish

A nice one today

This morning 8°C
Today 17°C
Now 14.1°C


----------



## Ken N Tx

Last blast of heat???
Triple-digit heat Monday before a nice shot of cool air midweek​TONIGHT: Mostly clear skies and humid. Winds: S 5-15. Low: 75.


----------



## PamfromTx

91°F°
Precipitation: 0%
Humidity: 55%
Wind: 13 mph


----------



## hollydolly

today we have 93 % Humidity...and it STILL hasn't rained...


----------



## Tish

A cool one today

This morning 1°C
Today 13°C
Now 3.9°C


----------



## moviequeen1

On the 1st day of Autumn ,its raining on/off here in Buffalo&WNY, temps will be near 70,rest of the week in the 60's


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny & Warm... 73 F....


----------



## Shero

The weather here today was beautiful. I had coffee with my new neighbour and we went for a walk along the beach.


----------



## JustBonee

We are about to get our first Fall front  tomorrow.  
 With lows in the 50's for the next few  mornings,  I will really enjoy the early morning walks we take everyday.  
Highs will be in the 80's.   That's great weather for around here.


----------



## Alligatorob

40 this morning, summer is coming to a screeching halt here.  Frost is not far away...

At least the smoke seems to have cleared.


----------



## feywon

Nights have been getting steadily cooler over last two weeks, but with mostly sunny days.  Monday when i went into the city it was quite warm but when i got back to our village around noon the air still had a bit of chill to it.  The elevation of our town is some 2000 miles more above sea level than the city which makes a difference, but i'm thinking what we used to call in S. Texas 'a blue norther' (clear sky but winds bring in cooler temperatures during daylight hours) blew in on Monday.  Had fire in the woodstove last two nights from late afternoon till i went to bed just before midnight.  Usually enough warmth left in morning that with a robe i'm warm enough till sun shines thru my eastern windows.

Knew it was coming as plants drying out and the trees are starting to turn.  i actually love this time of year.


----------



## Tish

A nice one today

This morning 5°C
Today 17°C
Now 7.0°C


----------



## debodun

Unseasonably warm and muggy. Gusty winds. Raining just to the west of here, but it's moving in a northerly, not easterly, direction.


----------



## Tish

A perfect day in Paradise  

This morning 8°C
Today 20°C
Now 5.0°C


----------



## debodun

Had a drenching rain during the night. Morning local news reported some locales around here received over 2 inches (5 cm). Much cooler today with a  stiff breeze.


----------



## Tish

A cool one today

This morning 5°C
Today 14°C
Now 6.8°C


----------



## Tish

A nice one today

This morning 3°C
Today 15°C
Now 4.0°C


----------



## Tish

A beautiful day in Paradise  

This morning 1°C
Today 18°C
Now 2.0°C


----------



## Tish

A nice one today  

This morning 5°C
Today 20°C
Now 5.7°C


----------



## Tish

Well, it is supposed to be a nice one today, but so far it has not gone over 8°C and it raining yet again.
This morning 10°C
Today 20°C
Now 8.5°C


----------



## Pinky

It's 14C this evening. The weather is in the low/mid-20C's with lower humidity lately. Light sweater weather for me .. maybe jacket weather soon. It's comfy when the sun is out. This is my favourite time of year.


----------



## MrPants

Date*: 9/29*Detailed Forecast*Tonight*Periods of light snow ending this evening then partly cloudy. Wind west 50 km/h gusting to 70 diminishing to 30 gusting to 50 early this evening. Low minus 5. Wind chill minus 12 overnight.*Thu, 30 Sep*Mainly sunny. Wind west 20 km/h gusting to 40 becoming light in the morning. High minus 3. Wind chill minus 12 in the morning and minus 7 in the afternoon. UV index 1 or low.


----------



## Tish

A wet one today

This morning 7°C
Today 20°C
Now 6.9°

Partly cloudy. High chance of showers, becoming less likely this evening. The chance of a thunderstorm. Light winds becoming NW 15 to 20 km/h in the morning then becoming light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures between 17 and 20.


----------



## hollydolly

Been raining all day...I'm glad.. it rained yesterday and it rained today, we've really had barely any rain for ages tbh... and we're forecast supposedly to have a dry but very windy  October for the most part , so I like the rain now... 

Temps  were hovering around 60 deg F today ... and now at gone 10pm it's just dropped a couple of deg from that...


----------



## PamfromTx

Thunderstorms. High 88°   Under a tornado watch in two surrounding counties.


----------



## Tish

A wet one today

This morning 8°C
Today 17°C
Now 11.4°C


----------



## moviequeen1

Another p.sunny day here in Buffalo,temps near 70- love it!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

A nice one today

This morning 9°C
Today 18°C
Now 10.9°C


----------



## HoneyNut

Cloudy in Nebraska, the low kind that cause headaches for me.  The weather had been being hot but looks like will be more seasonable now.  The plants are acting confused tho, the lilac bushes had dropped their leaves then they decided they made a mistake and put out new leaves and are blooming like it is springtime instead of October.  And it looks like the asparagus patch is similarly confused.


----------



## PamfromTx

OMG, it's pouring cats and dogs and I am drenched.  Went to buy some unmentionables at Family Dollar and just as I was driving up to this store, it started really pouring.


----------



## Tish

A nice sunny one today

Today 17°C
Tonight    5°C
Now 14.5°C


----------



## Tish

A cold one today.

This morning 5°C
Today 12°C
Now 7.2°C


----------



## fatboy

lots of fog this morning,school delays.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Seems that it's been a strange summer weatherwise. We have had stretches of hot and dry, followed by stretches of rainy and hot or rainy and cool. By stretches, I mean 4-7 days at a time. At the moment, we're in one of the rainy and cool stretches, but I was just outside on my patio between raindrops and notices some patches of blue. As my grandmother used to say "big enough to make a pair of men's pants".

Anxiously awaiting our next spell of hot and dry and seeing that bright orb in the sky again.


----------



## Tish

A nice one today 

This morning 7°C
Today 20°C
Now 11.7°C


----------



## Ruthanne

We are having great weather!  In the 70s all week.  I can't complain at all!  I'm sure I will begin complaining again once Winter arrives though.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

We're under a tornado watch until 11pm. Weatherdude said we're low risk, but at risk nevertheless.


----------



## moviequeen1

another unseasonably warm,sunny day here in WNY ,temp 77 DEVINE !


----------



## RadishRose

Warm and sunny in Connecticut.


----------



## Pinky

Warm enough for us Canucks, though rather gray days .. a bit of rain. Typical October weather, I would say. The leaves seem to be falling without changing colour


----------



## Tish

A nice one today  

This morning 4°C
Today 20°C
Now 3.2°C


----------



## fatboy

very warm for this time of the year.might break records next few days.


----------



## Tish

A warm one today  

This morning 5°C
Today 24°C
Now 2.7°C


----------



## Tish

A warm one today  

Today 21°C
Tonight    4°C
Now 14.0°C


----------



## PamfromTx

A sizzling day here.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

In Northeastern  Pennsylvania, it's rained every other day since July. It's not huge amounts of water, but it's very regular. Supposedly, the last few months have been the wettest in a long time.


----------



## Pinky

Gray, as it has been the past several days .. 20C, high humidity. My hair indicates the humidity level


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

A perfectly glorious day here. The rain finally stopped Friday, and it's been warm and sunny ever since. It's cool enough in the morning to turn off the a/c and open the windows. By mid-afternoon they have to be closed again, but I'm not complaining because having fresh air for most of the day suits me just fine. 

It's supposed to be low- to mid-80s during the day and high-50s/low-60s at night for the coming week.

I can handle it!


----------



## Sliverfox

Partly cloudy, 68,, may rain later this afternoon.  
Tonight  will be in mid 50s.


----------



## hollydolly

Started off with early rain, then by around 1pm the sun came out and it was pleasantly warm in the garden all day..
Dark now @7.40pm, but no need for the heating yet...


----------



## Tish

A cool one today  

This morning 3°C
Today 12°C
Now 5.2°C


----------



## Ruthanne

About 76 f here today
  Sky was cloudy ☁ on and off.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Couldn't have been a more beautiful fall day here. Clear blue sky, fresh air, SUNNY, and a high of 78.


----------



## Tish

Mild one today

This morning 4°C
Today 14°C
Now 6.9°C


----------



## moviequeen1

another unseasonably warm sunny day temps in high 70's, It was 81 here yesterday
I'm getting spoiled been wearing shorts for the past 10 days,that will change by weekend,rain temps near 60


----------



## Tish

A mild one today

This morning 5°C
Today 15°C
Now 8.7°C


----------



## manlanc

About 31C here! Beginning of summer. Sun! Always sun! Oh for a bit of cloud cover!


----------



## Llynn

It's October in Washington State....of course it is chilly, rainy and windy.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Foggy. What? Nobody mentioned a word about fog. It's supposed to burn off and be sunny and warm.


----------



## Sliverfox

Overcast 59 might reach 70 today.


----------



## Tish

A stormy one today

This morning 9°C
Today 19°C
Now 11.5°C


----------



## Sliverfox

Morning started off cool 50 something,, fog  hung around .

Now sunny and warmer,, going to 70s this afternoon.


----------



## feywon

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Foggy. What? Nobody mentioned a word about fog. It's supposed to burn off and be sunny and warm.


When i lived on the east coast both in rural Florida and later NJ fog was fairly common especially when some body of water nearby---Gulf, Bay, Lake, or a broad River. i was always fascinated with how it would seem to stop at a fence, hedge or tree line.

i live at almost 8000 ft above sea level. Can often see actual clouds that are below the ridge tops, ground fog not that common here so when there was some one early morning a few years ago i had to take a photo. When i first saw it i could barely see my fence line (the double row of posts are my fence and my neighbors' on either side of our joint irrigation ditch. By the time i got the 3 dogs we had at the time hooked up, went in house for camera and come back out it had retreated to almost the far side of neighbors fields. i started keeping my camera on a hook by that eastern door so all i had to do is reach in for it--the Moon riseS swiftly over the mountain ridges and seconds can make a difference in capturning what we're watching.


----------



## feywon

Definitely Autumn here, the trees have gone gold, the shrubs along irrigation ditch have dropped most of their leaves displaying their red stalks.   Monday a front blew through---we had rain sleet and snow over course of a few hours Temp dropped from 41F at 9 a.m. to 33 by noon, then when picked DD up from work at 9pm it was back up to 37 warmer then the midday temp.


----------



## RadishRose

Unseasonably warm here, mid to high 70s mostly.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's a beautiful sunny day here in the 70s going to 75 or above today.  It's the kind of day where you love being out not needing a jacket or coat.  I'll enjoy this while it lasts because I am well aware of what nature has to offer later this month or Nov. or Dec.


----------



## Irwin

It's cool and sunny right now in Denver. The forecast was rain with maybe a little snow later today. So chili tonight with a chance of enchiladas... comfort food!


----------



## Tish

Another stormy one

This morning 5°C
Today 14°C
Now 6.4°C


----------



## moviequeen1

another unseasonably warm day here in Buffalo,temps in lower 70's
A cold front will be moving through tonight with rain/t storm.The high for Sat&Sun temps near 60 where is typical for this time of yr


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny, with temps at around the high 50's... warm enough to go out without a jacket..


----------



## Tish

Another stormy one today  

Today 14°C
Tonight    3°C
Now 8.5°C


----------



## debodun

Unseasonably warm for October in upstate NY - 77F right now (25C), but extremely windy. The TV forecast presenter said tornadic activity was not out of the question today as a strong cold front is approaching after which the temps will plummet. Today when I went to my new house, I brought in the plants that I had put out on the front porch for the summer.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

The last three days have been beautiful !!  Thursday and Friday we were in the low 80's. Today's high is 78 with a real feel of 81.  I was busy Thursday...went grocery shopping early, when it was cool and got involved with rotating stock and doing other stuff. I didn't realize it was going to be so warm. By 3:30, I wished I had postponed the chores and gone to the waterfront park in Hoboken (N.J.)
@Pecos


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

A cool front blew through. Yesterday it was 84, right now? 66. Our forecast is for temp in the 40s tonight, low- to mid-70s for highs all week and low-50s at night. Yay. Drop is finally here. Drop. It's when the leaves drop off the trees although we are still weeks away from bare trees. Our normal first frost is mid-November. Guess that remains to be seen.


----------



## fmdog44

Sunny & 74


----------



## Tish

A nice one today   

This morning 3°C
Today    17°C
Now 6.2°C


----------



## Pinky

14C/57F with a humidity level of 88% makes it feel quite warm. I prefer it on the drier side, but, it's quite pleasant. Went over to a town nearby, and it was raining a fair bit. Just a few km's makes a difference in the weather.


----------



## Don M.

We're having some real nice Fall weather...mild daytime highs, a bit chilly in the early morning, but far better than the heat we've had in August and September.  We're slightly above average, for the year, on rainfall...so the tree's, grass, etc., are still mostly green.


----------



## Sliverfox

A rainy 57  out,, temps will drop into 40s  tonight.

Have a few plants I should   bring inside.


----------



## Gary O'

Indian summer day here
Low 70s F
Sunny

Laid out
Soaked up some rays with my lady


----------



## debodun

It is significantly cooler today and the stiff wind doesn't help, but better than being 90F.


----------



## hollydolly

It's been raining most  of the day and unusually it's felt cold.. right now at just after 7pm, it's 57 deg f...  it's 22 deg c inside, ( 71.5 F)  and I don't have any heating on..


----------



## RadishRose

A storm was forecast for yesterday but didn't happen in my town, anyway.

Cooler in the high 60s.


----------



## Tish

A nice one today  

This morning 5°C
Today 20°C
Now 0.9°C


----------



## Tish

A mild one today

This morning 9°C
Today 16°C
Now 7.9°C


----------



## fatboy

70 and sunny,just right!


----------



## carouselsilver

After some unseasonable humidity and warm temps, it is a cool 52 degrees right now; my kind of temps, for sure! I look forward to wearing my snuggly jammies, lol.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Last night was cooler, so we sat out by the firepit.
Propane type and I had just finished replacing the rest of the lava rocks with Glass bits.
Big difference with the flames reflecting back on the broken pieces of glass.
Solved some of the world's problems, but mostly just enjoyed the evening with no wind.


----------



## hollydolly

8am and raining ... been raining since yesterday


----------



## Feelslikefar

A nice fog has settled in by the house, not unusual for this time of year.
We live about 1/2 mile from the river ( Cumberland ) and the low last night was in the 40's, and the river temp is still in the 70's.
This is why we get the fog in a narrow band.  Something I've always enjoyed.


----------



## hollydolly

Very strong winds today... and overcast... rain forecast again for later ..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sunny and pleasant for two more days, then rain for a day, then more sunny and pleasant. It's nippy again this morning but warm up to the mid-70s this afternoon. Yay! I love Drop, when the leaves drop off the trees. Some people call it Fall.


----------



## katlupe

Dreary and 41 degrees. I am finally getting the relief I needed. I did turn my heat up but not because of me, Rabbit felt cool and he was running around trying to warm up so thought he was colder than me down on the floor.


----------



## Tish

A cool one today

This morning 5°C
Today 15°C
Now 10.7°C


----------



## Tish

A warm one today

This morning 5°C
Today 23°C
Now 5.1°C


----------



## debodun

A rainy, gloomy day. Typical autumn weather in upstate New York.


----------



## Ruthanne

Gloomy gray skies.  About 50 or so F.  I want some sun!  The furnace kicked on the past several days.


----------



## squirrel

9 celsius or 48 fahrenheit here today. feels colder than that with the wind off the water though. supposed to get some really windy weather up here as wednesday night rolls in. tomorrow will be gusty for sure.

sure feels like winter is not far away. one of those late October days that tells me snow will just show up one morning.

not looking forward to it..i mean im ok with it for Christmas..but after that, im not ok with it lol. 

aw well. im grateful for the day.


----------



## Irwin

We're slowly warming up here in Denver. It's sunny and 40° right now with an expected high of 58° today. Friday is supposed to be 70°. Nice weather.


----------



## Don M.

It looks like our mild Fall weather is just about to end.  We should be getting quite a bit of rain tonight and tomorrow, then a break over the weekend, before the temperatures drop substantially as November starts.  If the long range forecasts are correct, we should be in for a fairly chilly Winter.


----------



## charry

16 degrees , warm and windy....unbelievable temps at the moment !   UK


----------



## Don M.

Irwin said:


> We're slowly warming up here in Denver. It's sunny and 40° right now with an expected high of 58° today. Friday is supposed to be 70°. Nice weather.



I grew up in Denver, and kind of miss that area's weather.  When I was there, it seemed that when it snowed, the sun would come out the next day, and by the 2nd day, most of it was gone.  Here, in the middle of the country, when we get a measurable snowfall, it seems to take days, sometimes a week, before the sun comes out, and melts the snow.


----------



## JustBonee

It's been a mix  of wind and rain this morning,  and a few  tornado  warnings when I got up this morning.  
We're getting that cold front that is racing across the country,   and it might bring our temperatures down some,   hopefully.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's a perfectly delightful October day here. Sunny and sort of warm at 70F. It's going to start raining during the night and get downright cold. That's fine. I'm working tomorrow, Friday and Saturday mornings. By the time the sun comes back out, it'll be the start of my four days off.


----------



## Tish

A hot one today

This morning 8°C
Today 27°C
Now 10.9°C


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was a beautiful,sunny day here in Buffalo temp hit 60,today another sunny day temps near 60 with a slight breeze


----------



## Paco Dennis

Wet


----------



## Tish

A warm one today

This morning 15°C
Today 23°C
Now 17.9°C


----------



## hawkdon

Been raining since yesterday afternoon, temp around 58 or so....


----------



## PamfromTx

82°F


----------



## Tish

A mild one today

This morning 5°C
Today 17°C
Now 0.4°C


----------



## moviequeen1

its been cool,on/off rain here in Buffalo/WNY for past couple of days highs in the 50's


----------



## Irwin

It's sunny and 64°. Not too shabby for the end of October when we often get our first snow.


----------



## Tish

A mild one today

This morning 3°C
Today 20°C
Now -1.1°C


----------



## debodun

A seasonably cool and damp day. Rain was predicted for today. We did get some sprinkles, but from the radar images, looks like the bulk of precip passed mainly to the east through New England.


----------



## Irwin

The outlook is sunny. I'm starting on my second vodka and tonic.


----------



## debodun

Another cool, damp day. Was drizzling when I got out of church. Went to the other house today to get things instead of bringing things. I needed toothpaste and my waterproof shoe coverings. I still can't find my floppy cloth hats, I had to weat a winter knit hat, but better than getting wet and sitting in churrch with a wet head. I slept 14 hours - probably exhaustion from loading the rented roll-off.


----------



## hollydolly

The sun is going down now at 4.30pm... now that we put the clocks back an hour...
 We had very heavy rain most of the day and strong winds... now the rain has stopped but it's significantly colder than it has been lately...


----------



## Capt Lightning

Same here in N.E Scotland.


----------



## Tish

A warm one

This morning 5°C
Today 23°C
Now 7.5°C


----------



## Irwin

The sun's not coming out again until Wednesday with highs in the 50s. But we had sunny and 70°F yesterday, so I guess I shouldn't complain. Not bad for the end of October.


----------



## debodun

A seasonable temp, but windy and off and on drizzle.


----------



## fatboy

low 50,sunny


----------



## Ruthanne

It's 50 F.  Sun is shining.  Pretty nice day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Perfect! Sunny. No wind. I love Drop (when the leaves drop off the trees).


----------



## Tish

Another perfect day in Paradise 24C today.


----------



## Serenity4321

54 this morning  ..cooler weather is finally here...I enjoy it way more than the sauna-like days here in Florida


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Talked today with my brother who lives in the upper peninsula of Michigan. It sNOwed this morning.


----------



## Tish

Today Mostly sunny

This morning 9°C
Today 25°C


----------



## SeaBreeze

Low 40s today and yesterday, with some drizzle on and off, touch of snow yesterday looked like tiny styrofoam balls.  Supposed to be 70s by the weekend.


----------



## oldpop

Getting chilly and I love it.


----------



## PamfromTx

81°F


----------



## Trila

debodun said:


> A seasonable temp, but windy and's going down to 36°





GeorgiaXplant said:


> Talked today with my brother who lives in the upper peninsula of Michigan. It sNOwed this morning.


Oh no!  Not the "S" word!!!!


----------



## Robert59

Here in middle Tennessee the temp is 38 degrees. Winter is here.


----------



## Tish

A rainy one today

Now 12°C
Today17°C


----------



## Gemma

26ºF (-3C) this morning.  Only suppose to reach the low 40's this afternoon.


----------



## Irwin

Sunny in the mid 60s today, then into the 70s for three days! Perfect weather!


----------



## Tish

Rain again today

11°C - 17°C


----------



## debodun

Typical early November day in upstate NY. Cool, breezy, intermittent sun and clouds. No rain, though.


----------



## hollydolly

It was Verrrry cold today  ,  tonight it's 2 deg c...


----------



## Ruthanne

45f right now in the evening.  Going down to 38f overnight.  It was a pretty nice day-not a lot of wind.


----------



## debodun

A raw day even for early November. Freezing fog this morning - still foggy. It seems to lift later and later each day. The leaves are a virtual blizzard, too.


----------



## Sliverfox

Presently  a sunny 39.
Had a frost  over night,, sure hope it killed the ticks.


----------



## Llynn

Rain, more rain, and yet a lot more rain. Hey, I live in the Pacific NorthWET.


----------



## Tish

Rainy today

Today 11°C - 22°C


----------



## moviequeen1

A beautiful,sunny weekend here temps in the mid 50's today,a bit warmer on Sun day near 60-LOVE IT!


----------



## hollydolly

Dull, overcast and 11 deg c


----------



## Tish

Today Possible thunderstorm

12°C - 23°C

Cloudy. Very high (near 100%) chance of showers. The chance of a thunderstorm, possibly severe, with possible heavy falls during this afternoon and evening. Winds NW 15 to 20 km/h become light in the late afternoon. Daytime maximum temperatures in the low to mid-20s.


----------



## Pinky

Just returned from being out for a bit .. sunny with intermittent cloudy periods, 11C  - nice day!


----------



## Pappy

Tomorrow:


----------



## PamfromTx

56°F


----------



## Capt Lightning

Dry, but V.windy today.  Not unusual for this part of Scotland.


----------



## Pappy

A brrrr 52 degrees this morning in Florida. High today about 68 but tomorrow it is going back up to 70s.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Cold at 34F, but sunny. High temp today only low 60s. No rain expected until maybe toward the end of the week.


----------



## Liberty

In the "foggy morning" mid 40's this am.... sunny and high of 70 or so.  Chilly for us this time of year.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny..... but freezing due to the high blustery winds, which are blowing every leaf off the trees... ... I watch out of the window which is right next to my computer and see people struggling to get out of their cars as the wind is blowing the door back on them ...

I've had to turn the electric rad heater on in the barn on low, to keep it at an even temperature..


----------



## Irwin

Sunny and a high of 74° was forecasted for today. Noice.


----------



## Tish

Showers increasing

12°C - 22°C


----------



## Maryatrics

Bright sunshine at mid 60's


----------



## RadishRose

45f sunny.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

11°C - 23°C


----------



## moviequeen1

another unseasonably warm beautiful day here in WNY,temps near 60-LOVE IT!


----------



## Pinky

16C feels like 20C, and bright sunshine! Lovely day to have been out and about. Will be cooler tomorrow. Not bad for November


----------



## Don M.

Real nice weather the past few days, but we should be getting a blast of colder air, and some rain in a couple of days.  I'm taking advantage of this weather and have cut down 4 big dead trees to add to my Winter firewood supply.


----------



## Tish

Today Showers

11°C - 21°C


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, my! The S word was just mentioned as a possibility for Sunday in the north Georgia mountains. It isn't likely that we'll get any here, but it for sure will get cold. I can live with cold as long as it's sunny.


----------



## Tish

Today Rain developing

12°C - 20°C


----------



## hawkdon

Just now rain & thunder...prob won't last long tho....


----------



## Ruthanne

We got up to almost 60 F today.  It was quite pleasant, felt warm to me because there was no cold breeze.


----------



## Ruthanne

It is just a really gorgeous, sunny, warm day today!  About 68 to 70 degrees F.  Couldn't hope for a better day today and I'm not going to let anything ruin it!


----------



## Tish

Today Possible thunderstorm

8°C - 17°C


----------



## Pinky

Today, 11C and cloudy .. very windy out there as well. Still getting used to early darkness.


----------



## moviequeen1

a sunny day with slight breeze,temps in the 50's


----------



## Gary O'

Socked in

Heavy fog....more like thick mist
You can see the miniature droplets

Rather ethereal



Earlier, a bit before sunup, two large dark silhouettes slowly strode to the meadow grasses behind our place.

Those town deer are gettin' bigger


----------



## RadishRose

Fri 12 | Day​62°

rain100%

SW 16 mph
Cloudy with periods of rain. High 62F. Winds SW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 100%. Rainfall around a quarter of an inch.  Locally heavy rainfall possible.


----------



## Don M.

Strong winds and temperatures barely making it to 40....feels like a deepfreeze.  The Midwest "roller coaster" weather is certainly here....by Monday, we may open a couple of windows, then the next cold front comes through around mid week.


----------



## Tish

Windy with rain

7°C - 11°C


----------



## Llynn

Still Raining. Nighttime temps predicted to be in the low 30's f next week.


----------



## moviequeen1

It was raining lightly on my early walk at 6:40 this morning,temp 34
We've had a dusting  on the grass of the dreaded S{snow} mixed with rain,temps now 37,sun is trying to come out now


----------



## debodun

Looks like we're in for a wild afternoon here:


----------



## Tish

Windy with showers

5°C - 13°C


----------



## Gemma

It's been snowing since 3PM.  Ground is completely white now.  32°F (0C)


----------



## Sliverfox

This  morning,,looking  a lot  like Winter!


----------



## Jules

Rain and more rain.  Has caused multiple mudslides closing the highways from the interior to the coast.


----------



## Sylkkiss

Snowed yesterday. Today it melted. And I'm glad about it.


----------



## Tish

Today Mostly sunny

3°C - 15°C


----------



## Tish

Today Mostly sunny

4°C - 20°C


----------



## JustBonee

Sliverfox said:


> View attachment 194632
> This  morning,,looking  a lot  like Winter!


 


I enjoy looking  at the snowy weather,    while it's far away from me.


----------



## Tish

Today Possible shower

9°C - 18°C


----------



## hollydolly

We had a beautiful sunny morning, albeit bitterly cold ... I'd just taken photos of the riverside pub/restaurant where we were for lunch today.. and as we sat down at the table we looked out the window and it was SNOWING... !! it didn't settle but it snowed for several hours and the sky was black with it... . Tonight it feels very cold...

This is what it looked like literally 10 minutes before.....I didn't take picture of the snow because it didn't settle... ( I'll put pictures of today  on the photo thread shortly.)


----------



## Tish

Today Late shower

9°C - 21°C


----------



## katlupe

28 degrees here and snowing.


----------



## Aunt Bea

First snow of the season!


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny, but 8 deg C.... went out to sweep up some leaves and had no coat on, Brrrrrrr.... I really felt the cold...


----------



## Pappy

After 3 days of monsoon weather, the sun is shining this morning. It poured out and the wind blew hard. Cool today..66 high.


----------



## Pinky

-3C and sunny this morning 
Yesterday, it was 1C, with a smattering of dry drifting snow (little "dandruff" flakes). Nothing stayed on the ground.


----------



## Liberty

Cool night...only getting up to the low 70's today, but sunny (kinda) I think.  Deer are in the bottom land.


----------



## debodun

Hard freeze last night. Ground is now frozen. Cool even for November in the northeast U.S. and the stiff breeze makes it seem much cooler.


----------



## Tish

Today Possible thunderstorm

13°C - 22°C


----------



## Tish

Today Possible thunderstorm

15°C - 23°C


----------



## oldpop

Not to bad now at (46°F). This morning it was (29°F). The low tonight is supposed to be (29°F). I would have to say the weather here is clear and right chilly.


----------



## Ruthanne

I was outside to take doggie out and it was a pleasant autumn day about 50f.  Very little wind and some sunshine .


----------



## debodun

Overcast and cool, but the wind had finally died down do it's not so bad as the last few days. Rain is forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Llynn

I'm in W. Washington State. It's November.....it's raining. What else could be expected?  Temp is 45F.


----------



## RadishRose

46F, mostly sunny, high forecast for 52.


----------



## Irwin

We got a bit of snow last night, but it's sunny and 35° right now. Should be a nice day with a high in the mid 50s.


----------



## moviequeen1

its raining temps in the 40's, good day to be inside


----------



## Tish

Today Rain

12°C - 15°C


----------



## Mr. Ed

Winter storm warning


----------



## Capt Lightning

Cold, wet and very windy today.  Only 2-3° C


----------



## WheatenLover

35 F outside, raining. It's a good thing the dog can wear his harness again, as his back injury has healed. The harness has a handle with which he can be lifted. Otherwise my daughter would still be standing the rain. Aidan likes lying in the grass so he can watch for wild animals, no matter what the weather is. If we try to get him to stand, he ignores the command and rolls over on his back. That handle came in handy tonight. One light tug on it, and he stood by himself and came in the house.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Cold, wet and very windy today.  Only 2-3° C


Ditto....


----------



## debodun

A rainy, raw day. The forecast said there could even be snow mixed in later and there a winter storm advisory for a community about 30 miles away. 
I get a day off of moving, but I used that time to vacuum and dust.


----------



## Smiley Holly

Mid 40's and mostly Sunny .


----------



## Pinky

-1C and cloudy. I don't mind the cold, as long as the sun is shining. We had a few snowflakes last night that melted. Well, I guess winter really is here. I only started wearing my winter coats a few days ago.


----------



## Gemma

30ºF (-1C) and has been lightly snowing all day.  The ground is lightly blanketed white.


----------



## Tish

Today Showers

8°C - 13°C


----------



## debodun

A little surprise when I got up this morning - snow - less than an inch but more than a dusting. Not unusual for this time of year in the northeast U.S. Some communities around here received up to 7 inches.


----------



## Tish

Today Possible shower

8°C - 16°C


----------



## hollydolly

Been storming since yesterday. High Winds, heavy rain/sleet..Structural damage.. freezing cold..

White city ,London tonight....


----------



## debodun

Intermittent snow flurries. No significant accumulation predicted.


----------



## Tish

Today Mostly sunny

7°C - 23°C


----------



## Tish

Today Possible thunderstorm

15°C - 24°C


----------



## Tish

Today Possible thunderstorm

13°C - 27°C


----------



## Marie5656

*The National Weather service has issued high wind warnings for Western NY State. From 10PM tonight until 10PM tomorrow.

National Grid preparing for possible outages from high winds in Western New York (yahoo.com)

Batavia, NY Weather Advisories - Warnings & Watches | AccuWeather*


----------



## wcwbf

i'm in the middle of NJ... NSE&W... not cold today... snow is in forecast for Wednesday... guess members of The French Toast Club will be meeting at shoprite and/or acme before hand.  i plan to just sit back and enjoy the flakes falling!


----------



## dseag2

I'm almost embarrassed to say.  We have had a very mild Winter in Dallas.  It was 73 degrees today.  We have a cold front coming late tonight that will drop us to 56 degrees and windy tomorrow.  We will quickly climb back up to the 60's and 70's again.  I'll take it!  Ask me in Summer.


----------



## Ruthanne

It  was about 55 F yesterday.  The wind has really picked up now.  One good thing about that is it went through my AC and I heard the wind blowing the cover I put on it after I had put plastic on it.  I felt the air coming in in 3 places and taped all of those places up.  Hopefully I'll be warmer this Winter as a result.  

Supposed to get colder tomorrow--in the 30s with winds 10 to 20 mph and gusts up to 40 mph after 10 am.


----------



## Sliverfox

Looks like an all day rain which "might" turn into snow be evening.

What ever happened to old fashioned  Winters in NW  PA?

Climate change  is the answer


----------



## debodun

Unseasonably mild for upstate NY in early December, but high winds spoil it.


----------



## Pinky

-1Celsius and cloudy. It rained last night and this morning.


----------



## Tish

Today Possible thunderstorm
12°C - 25°C


----------



## Bretrick

Today was cooler than forecast.
Expected 37C, 98.6F.
Only reached 35.2C, 95.36F. Brrrrrr


----------



## hollydolly

Absolutely dreadful weather today. Storm force winds, Torrential rain....   ..flooding everywhere, and I was driving in it during the day out and about  which was bad enough.. but then I was still driving in later in the dark amongst all the rush hour traffic to get to my Dental appt.. Jeez , just horrible. Within seconds of getting out of the car each time, I was drenched, despite having a coat with a hood... .

cars were sliding everywhere as they came across floods in front that couldn't be seen due to the dark... 

I got home after feeling like I'd gone 3 rounds with Muhammed Ali..desperately dodging flooded roads, heavy traffic, and crazy drivers... in the dark... 

I walked through the door and there was silence, My ring Video Doorbell had gone down, along with all Amazon services...  apparently worldwide

Some services are back on now.. but not my doorbell ...dunno how long that's going to be out of action


----------



## Pink Biz

Nippy today...partly cloudy and 16°F right now and the high is predicted to be only 21°F!


----------



## RadishRose

40F, partly cloudy.


----------



## debodun

Back to more seasonable temps after yesterday's mild ones. Spitting snow on and off, but very lackadaisical when it does.


----------



## Tish

Showers Today

12°C - 18°C


----------



## Capt Lightning

Clear and cold this morning.  Had to go shopping, so I put a fan heater into the campervan to clear the ice off the windscreen.  As the day went on, it became wet and windy, but nothing compared to the last storm.  Forecast for tomorrow is much better.


----------



## Bretrick

Summer has arrived here in Perth.
9am and it is 32 degrees C, 90F.
Very hot. The chance of a thunderstorm in the southeast early this morning.
High temperature today is forecast to be 40C, 104F.


----------



## Bretrick

Tish said:


> Showers Today
> 
> 12°C - 18°C


40 here in Perth.


----------



## katlupe

Snowed during the night.


----------



## debodun

Snow showers. Lightly accumulating.


----------



## Pinky

-5 Celsius .. cloudy .. light snow falling.


----------



## moviequeen1

its been a cloudy ,cool day here in Buffalo,temps in the upper 20's with some snow showers. We have about 2 inches of snow on ground,snow will probably melt by Fri,temps will be in the 40's,60's on Sat


----------



## Bretrick

Yesterday was hot, hot, hot. 40C, 104F.
Overnight the coolest it got was 28C, 82F.
Today will be 36C, 97F
Several bushfires in Western Australia causing stress to residents.


----------



## Don M.

Our weather, the past few weeks, has been a real "roller coaster".  We have a couple of cold days, followed by a nice warmup, then repeat.  Yesterday was cold and windy with a high of 34.....and by Friday we may set a new record of 70, or more.  By this time of year, we usually have some snowfall, but nothing so far.


----------



## Tish

Today Showers

11°C - 20°C


----------



## hollydolly

I've just been to the postbox, and it's dark, windy and freeeezing.. Weather app says it's 42 deg but due to the wind chill feels like 35...


----------



## Tish

Today Rain 

10°C - 16°C


----------



## dseag2

I'm almost ashamed to say, but it was 80 degrees today in Dallas.  The evening was beautiful.  We will hit a record high of 84 degrees tomorrow.  We will drop to 30-something degrees on Saturday night, but quickly warm up to the 70s next week.  Ask me during the Summer.


----------



## Tish

Today Mostly sunny

8°C-19°C


----------



## hollydolly

Again...cold..  feeling colder than the current 3. deg C .. Forecast says due to the wind chill it feels like - minus 2 .


----------



## Geezer Garage

Hi of 84 today, low tonight 77 here in on the island of Culebra. Still no snow. Mike


----------



## dobielvr

Cold this week.  Had some sunny weather last week, which was unusual.
In fact, it finally rained yesterday.  50's during the day...40s at night.


----------



## moviequeen1

We have High Wind Warning for most of WNY starting at 1pm 10pm 35-40mph winds  gusts could hit 65-70mph. There is the potential of downed trees/power outages/damage
I did go outside briefly this morning around 7 for some fresh air, I didn't go far it was a bit breezy,temp was 57 I'm crossing my fingers it won't  be bad as they are predictioning


----------



## Pinky

moviequeen1 said:


> We have High Wind Warning for most of WNY starting at 1pm 10pm 35-40mph winds  gusts could hit 65-70mph. There is the potential of downed trees/power outages/damage
> I did go outside briefly this morning around 7 for some fresh air, I didn't go far it was a bit breezy,temp was 57 I'm crossing my fingers it won't  be bad as they are predictioning


We have the same forecast. Hope it passes us by, and that we don't lose our hydro power.


----------



## Tom52

It is supposed to be 80 degrees and sunny at our late morning tee time.  Will probably cool down to around low 60s this evening. May take a golf cart ride around this evening to check out the Christmas ligjts.


----------



## Tish

Today Mostly sunny

9°C - 21°C


----------



## Jackie23

I woke up to a heavy frost....looks like snow.
We need rain here.

My lone lost yard man showed up yesterday, I was so glad to see him and his family, no one can clean a yard like these people.


----------



## Knight

Fresh this morning as a Penna. Dutch woman that worked with my wife would say.  30 degrees F when we did our morning walk.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 33* may get up to 40 or 50  this afternoon.


----------



## Pinky

2 Celsius and Sunny today. Yesterday, it was 16 Celsius and extremely windy. We were out, and hubby had to turn on the "lane assist" feature to keep us inside our lane.


----------



## dobielvr

Pinky said:


> 2 Celsius and Sunny today. Yesterday, it was 16 Celsius and extremely windy. We were out, and hubby had to turn on the "lane assist" feature to keep us inside our lane.


Is that a common feature on your cars?  Never heard of it..


----------



## Pinky

dobielvr said:


> Is that a common feature on your cars?  Never heard of it..


@dobielvr 
It's called "lane keep assist", on our 2019 Honda Accord.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @dobielvr
> It's called "lane keep assist", on our 2019 Honda Accord.


Wow want one of those..'the lane assist'' not the Honda...


----------



## debodun

A wild and windy night followed by clearing am seasonal temps.


----------



## Tish

Today Fog then sunny

9°C- 25°C


----------



## Tish

Today Mostly sunny

11°C - 28°C


----------



## moviequeen1

Another sunny day here in Buffalo,temps in the mid 40's, by Thurs temps will be in the mid 60's
 It certainly doesn't feel or look like Dec,no snow on the ground,we've only had 7 inches. I'm not complaining,hoping for another 'mild winter',we've had the past 2 yrs. Our usual avg total winter snowfall is 100 inches,anything below that would be devine,keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful sunny day low 50s


----------



## feywon

We've had a gorgeous fall but starting last weekend it was clear winter was here. Then last night it blew in with a vengence! 

In winter i'm up every couple hours to stoke the fire. I have an old cell phone i keep by my bed so i can check the time.  In summer i only use it if i have an early morning appt but in winter the later rising sun and more frequent overcast make it harder to tell so i have it on every night. No regular services but works as a clock.

I'd forgotten, however, that emergency alerts (usually Amber Alerts) do come thru. The wind had been blowing hard the last two times i was up and at 5:04 we got a weather alert: Snow squall with very strong winds. At 5:22 the power went out. 5:33 a second weather alert about the snow squall.  It didn't drop a lot of snow but the winda were fierce and the temp dropped some 10 degrees in the hour till i next woke up.

They don't expect to get out of 30's today and overnitw low in the teens likely.


----------



## Ruthanne

For December it's pretty nice.  About 50 F and tomorrow going into the 60s F!!


----------



## Pink Biz

Heat wave! High in the mid-60's today.


----------



## hawkdon

It is 74 deg @!!!!!! yes thats rite, 74....and winds are
about 30mph with gusts to 50 ....the weather weenies are
calling for winds over 60mph tonite ....look out....!!!!!


----------



## Don M.

hawkdon said:


> It is 74 deg @!!!!!! yes thats rite, 74....and winds are
> about 30mph with gusts to 50 ....the weather weenies are
> calling for winds over 60mph tonite ....look out....!!!!!


Same here in central MO., near the Lake of the Ozarks.  We may break the record for highest temp. on this date, then tonight a strong front should come through and drop the temps substantially.  This may be the last day of warm weather for the next 2 or 3 months....or longer.


----------



## Irwin

It's windy as hell right now in Denver... sustained winds of nearly 40 MPH! I'm seeing branches go flying down the street! My neighbor's trash can blew over and his trash blew all over the place. 

It could be a lot worse, though. Forecasters predicted winds of 80 MPH. That would have been a real mess!


----------



## David777

South Lake Tahoe streets at the 6400 foot elevation after our huge storm:







Kirkwood Ski Resort yesterday after big storm left a cornice atop due to drifting snow at the 9400 foot ridge line.  Will soon be skiing though another 2 feet tonight and then after next weekend several more feet just before Christmas.


----------



## debodun

Seasonable temps today. Rain predicted tonight than much above average temps for tomorrow. A major snow is predicted here on Saturday.


----------



## Tish

Today Possible shower

15°C - 25°C


----------



## moviequeen1

cloudy/rain in afternoon/windy,unseasonably warm for this time of yr,temps in the mid 60's as a cold front goes through WNY


----------



## hollydolly

Grey , grim and dull .... 53 deg f


----------



## Tish

Today Increasing sunshine

12°C - 28°C


----------



## debodun

After record warmth on Thursday, more seasonable today, but of course a gusty wind makes it seem colder. Consensus of predictions indicate around 6 inches (15 cm) of snow on Saturday. What a roller coaster!


----------



## RadishRose

57 F again today!


----------



## Lewkat

It's been like Spring in my neck of the woods all week.  Not at all December-like.


----------



## Tish

Today Possible thunderstorm, it's warming up.

15°C - 32°C


----------



## debodun

Snowing, as predicted. Started about 3 hours ago. Didn't accumulate at first, now it's looking like it is on grassy areas and roofs.


----------



## moviequeen1

the snow/rain mix we got today here in the city  was about about an inch,has melted,now just rain,temps in the mid 30's. Areas south of the city got more snow which is normal


----------



## JustBonee

Lewkat said:


> It's been like Spring in my neck of the woods all week.  Not at all December-like.



It's  Summer heat down on the Coast.   We have had 80's all week,  nothing that resembles   Christmas time.


----------



## fmdog44

66 F and a very heavy rain & windstorm for an hour. Christmas day will be 58 for a low and 72 for a high


----------



## Tish

Today Possible thunderstorm

21°C - 30°C


----------



## Irwin

Sunny with highs in the upper 50s. Not bad.


----------



## David777

Looking down a steep ungroomed slope I skied Friday, my first day of the 2021/22 winter after this week's 6 foot plus snowstorm. I've been skiing over 4 decades and greatly enjoy its exhillaratingly fun creaturely visceral pleasures.  After 4 hours I felt like an old man.  As the season grows I'll be much stronger.  Current 10-day forecast thru December 28 shows 114 inches of additional cold fresh snow expected.  January is looking to be epic.


Looking back up that same steep slope towards the top of the ridge.


----------



## RadishRose

Today
Sun and clouds mixed. High near 30F. Winds NNW at 10 to 20 mph.

Tonight
A clear sky. Low 16F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## hollydolly

Fog.. and  4 deg c  ( dark now)


----------



## Devi

About 4 inches of snow on the ground but not snowing. Weather app says it's 32 degrees.


----------



## debodun

We didn't get as much snow as originally predicted. It stuck on grassy areas, but roads and sidewalks are okay. Tree and shrub branches were coated with ice, though. Today - intermittent sun and clouds, breezy. Going to get really* COLD* tonight Low predicted to be around 14F (-16C).


----------



## Tish

Today Mostly sunny

14°C - 25°C


----------



## Alligatorob

Getting warm enough that I'm headed out to see if I can breakup some of the ice on our drive and sidewalk.

Sunny and right at freezing.


----------



## Tish

Today Sunny

11°C - 29°C


----------



## Pappy

Terrible and getting worst tomorrow. Thunder storms, possible tornados and high winds starting tomorrow morning. Ugh.


----------



## JaniceM

Checked the first thing this morning, it was 12 degrees F.  
ick.  Isn't expected to improve very much, at least not today.


----------



## hollydolly

Dull, grey & grim, same as it's been all week apart from the fog...6 deg


----------



## Sliverfox

Overcast & chilly.


----------



## Michael Z

2-4" of snow for today, making for a nice white Christmas. We have only an inch or two so far of snow, which is fine by me, and easy on the deer. Got all my firewood in yesterday while the sledding was easy!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Yuck, yuck and double yuck 

2 days ago it was mid 70’s and sunny.  Now it’s 41 F and a steady cold rain

I did all my errands in one trip.  Now I’m going to stay inside and cook comforting stuff like bean soup, corn bread and baked apples!


----------



## Tish

Today Mostly sunny

13°C - 30°C


----------



## Tish

Today Possible shower

14°C - 25°C


----------



## Tish

Today Possible shower

15°C - 26°C


----------



## moviequeen1

We got about 2 inches of snow last night,won't be here long
The forecast today is cloudy temps in the mid 40's with rain by afternoon
Xmas day rain high near 50


----------



## hollydolly

Another Damp  Dull, Grim cheerless day... 9 deg .but doesn't feel cold because there's no air circling... Daughter had thick fog today where she lives


----------



## hawkdon

It is 52 deg, yes that's right 52deg on Christmas Eve....
No snow expected !!!!


----------



## Paco Dennis

hawkdon said:


> It is 52 deg, yes that's right 52deg on Christmas Eve....
> No snow expected !!!!


  It will be 70 here. Weird we are both near I-70. Christmas Eve..the day to go swimming in Missouri.


----------



## JustBonee

Sunny warm day today on the Gulf Coast,   and going up to 80+  ....  nothing like Christmas weather


----------



## Geezer Garage

No snow yet here in Puerto Rico. Low 80's on the beach an hour ago.


----------



## Pappy

Mid 70s today. Sun is shining and skies are clear. Doesn’t get any better than this.


----------



## Liberty

Bonnie said:


> Sunny warm day today on the Gulf Coast,   and going up to 80+  ....  nothing like Christmas weather


Ditto for us, Bonnie!


----------



## JaniceM

49 degrees, supposed to warm up a little.  If the dampness goes away, I might go to the store.


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny  41,,,no snow  for Christmas.

Have a wonderful Christmas ,, everyone.


----------



## debodun

We got about an inch of powery snow during the night.  A wintry mix predicted for tonight (to me "wintry mix" suggests a mix of snow, sleet, freezing rain and/or liquid rain). It will depend on where the temp decides to hang out. Had to shovel snow at two houses. Good thing it was not much and fluffy. I wouldn't have even bothered if the movers weren't coming on Monday.


----------



## Tish

Today Mostly sunny

16°C - 30°C


----------



## David777

Hot link to a news site.   Suspect it is up at Dodge Ridge Ski Resort.  Outdoor bench style seating with tables for lunch.


----------



## debodun

A miserable Christmas meterologially - freezing drizzle all day. My cousin visited and said he stopped to help a woman that slid off the road and ended up hurting his arm whe he slipped on the ice! Icicles a hanging off every eave and power line cable.


----------



## Marie5656

*Cool.  And GREEN. Not one flake of snow on Christmas Day LOL*


----------



## Lizzie00

Don’t feel like the lone ranger Marie, not a flake of snow here either - 76 degrees, clear skies and sun - y’all should come on down & help me polish off this carryout Chinese feast


----------



## IFortuna

It is 2 p.m. in Central Tx and 80 degrees! YeeHaw!


----------



## Alligatorob

Rain last night, changing to a dusting of snow this morning.  Right now sunny, blue sky, with temps around freezing.  Not bad for Christmas.


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy  & rain.


----------



## Tish

Horrible Storm last night, possible thunderstorm again today

16°C - 24°C


----------



## Tom52

Sunny and in the 70s on Christmas day in Central Florida.  Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Tish

Today Possible shower

10°C - 17°C


----------



## hollydolly

Torrential rain all day


----------



## Pinky

-1C and cloudy. We've been out to pick up a few things, and got a drive-through coffee for the ride home. We usually go to a small town for a country drive - and much fewer shoppers in the stores.


----------



## fatboy

spring like,65 forcast today


----------



## dobielvr

We had lovely weather all wknd....and today it's raining.


----------



## Pinky

-6C today with snow showers earlier. Possible freezing rain


----------



## Ruthanne

About 40 f and the sky was so gray.  The sun just came out though--we are expecting some rain this afternoon.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 9 °C - 18 °C


----------



## MickaC

Today was a very hard day.
Started snow sometime through nite......woke up to a foot of snow.....till i got into it, turned out to be more like 18 inches.
Shovelled.....took a break.....shovelled......took a break.
This was like this all day.
Got a few melt downs fitted in.
The paths i made in the back for the guys, snow so high....it's just the top of their heads i can see with Micki and Noah......Shaalee disappears.
So....l do the walk around making sure they do their jobs.
Getting the driveway cleared tomorrow, i did shovel away from the garage door.......and a strip each side of the driveway till the grass edge.

Did i ever mention that.........I HATE SNOW........I HATE SHOVELLING SNOW......I HATE TALKING ABOUT SNOW......HATE WINTER,COLD and SNOW. I almp so HATE WATCHING SNOW.
PLUS
Temp is -26 right now......and......expected severe temps from -27 to -30  for the rest of the week.


----------



## dseag2

Almost 80 degrees today and unusually warm during the rest of the week.  Saturday night/Sunday morning will bring a hard freeze in the 20's overnight and high 30's during the day.  Our plants don't know what to think.


----------



## Tish

Sunny

7 °C - 24 °C


----------



## David777

Hot link, Carson Spur along SR88 near Kirkwood Ski Resort at 7900 feet.  May drive through there in a few days.


----------



## Pink Biz

Steadily snowing all day long...up to a few inches now. It's the first real snowfall of the season.


----------



## Tish

Sunny

9 °C - 28 °C


----------



## Don M.

Our mild Fall weather is just about to end.  We will probably wake up Sunday to a temperature near Zero....and Jan/Feb will probably be cold and nasty...like always.  At least we shouldn't have to contend with the massive snowfalls others have mentioned in their posts.  It's been several years since I had to "blade" the driveway, and I hope that continues.


----------



## Packerjohn

I live in the middle of Canada.  Right now our forecast says,
"Bitterly cold temperatures through the remainder of the year.

A bitterly cold Arctic air mass entrenched over the Prairies is bringing temperatures over 10 degrees Celsius below seasonal averages to southern Manitoba.

Overnight lows dipping into the -30s will also combine with light winds to produce wind chills of -40 or lower at times across the region. Very cold highs will result in wind chill values near or lower than -30 in many places during the day, making frost bite in minutes a persistent hazard."

So, if you want to visit now, I strongly suggest that you bring along a good pair of longjohns (underwear for the locals).  Is it any wonder that Canadians love going to Cuba, Mexico, Costa Rica or any other warm place than the middle of Canada in the middle of winter?


----------



## Jules

Packerjohn said:


> Is it any wonder that Canadians love going to Cuba, Mexico, Costa Rica or any other warm place than the middle of Canada in the middle of winter?


On SSon went to LA to escape.  It’s rainy and cold.

We’ve had a very long stretch of below normal.  It’s hovering around -28 C (-18F) and add in a nasty wind chill.  We haven’t gone for a walk in days.  When I took the short walk to the mailbox,  I started coughing, so there won’t be a walk attempted today.  

The only good thing about this weather is that everything else should feel warm in comparison.


----------



## helenbacque

Sunny and warm.  81 at the moment.


----------



## Lewkat

Raining and mild in NJ.  We have had unusually mild weather for most of the month of December.


----------



## Pepper

Gloomy.


----------



## Pappy

83 and sunny.


----------



## Ruthanne

Low 40s today.


----------



## Tish

Sunny 12 °C - 30 °C


----------



## hollydolly

Absolutely torrential rain here now after a dry morning.. mid afternoon now.. it's so heavy I've had to turn my music up to hear it over the nois  rain... this is going to make all the existing floods in the local area over the last week so much worse.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Sunny and 81 here in PR. Mike


----------



## Paco Dennis

8 degrees and some snow. Beautiful ice on the trees with a bright sun.


----------



## Irwin

It's frickin' freezing, and my heater is acting up as it tends to do when it's bitter cold. There's some kind of sensor that needs to be cleaned or something.


----------



## JaniceM

5+ inches of snow last night.
It was 8 below zero when I first checked in this morning, is now -2.
News site also says between -25 and -35 windchills.


----------



## Don M.

Same as Paco.  When I got up this morning, the outdoor thermometer showed 3 degrees, and we had an inch of light snow.  I was able to clear the decks, etc., with my small electric blower, and I spent a few minutes getting the outdoor wood furnace going nicely.  If the long range forecasts are correct, Jan and Feb will be a lot of "stay indoors" weather.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

16 °C - 30 °C


----------



## PamfromTx

We had a strange weather drop from 80sF to 40s ... overnight.   No wonder I couldn't get comfortable during the night ~ I was cold.  Blankets are still stored and need to be taken out of their plastic tub and washed.


----------



## PamfromTx

I could not survive in extreme cold temps like most of you.  I am too cold natured due to my thyroid.   I'd freeze living anywhere else.  Although, Texas had a 'brutal' Winter... last year.  I wonder what is in store for us ~ this year?!?


----------



## moviequeen1

A bit on the 'nippy' side here in Buffalo&WNY, sunny temps in the 20's, tomorrow a bit of warm up in the 30's


----------



## PamfromTx

I gave in and turned on the central heat.


----------



## Sliverfox

Its a sunny 19*,, few snow flakes fell about 7 a.m.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

15 °C - 27 °C


----------



## PamfromTx

Brrrrrrrr....


----------



## Capt Lightning

Gales and hail today with temps around freezing.  Forecast much better for tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

Heavy rain again...*sigh*.... snow forecast in the next hour....


----------



## oldpop

Yesterday the high was 73 °F. It is 36 °F at the moment. The high today is supposed to be 50 °F. I love it.


----------



## JBingo36

Puppy dog


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm

15 °C - 24 °C


----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


> Deleted


----------



## Trila

Winter has decided to show up, here in Arkansas.  It has been in the mid 70's and sunny up to just a few days ago.

Today our high for today is expected to be 27°F, and there is a flurry of sleety/snow blowing around! 

I'm staying in.....maybe 'til April!


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night, winds were howling at 40mph rain changed to snow,winter weather warning was issued for all of WNY. The local TV meterologists said the snow band would hit the city{where I live} hard overnight areas to the north  
I woke up around 6:30,winds had subsided,looked out my bedroom window, a couple of inches fell. I ventured outside for my early walk,didn't go far.It was lightly snowing with 20 mph winds,temp was 21.I'm looking out my living room window now, the snow is coming down,we'll probably get a couple more inches,nothing we can't handle. All the public/private schools are closed today


----------



## Tish

Thunderstorms

17 °C - 26 °C


----------



## RadishRose

35F, partly sunny, snow starting overnight into tomorrow.


----------



## JaniceM

It was below zero this morning, now up to 5 degrees.  Supposed to be like this for the next few days at least.


----------



## bingo

Cold...just awful...cold


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm

17 °C - 28 °C


----------



## Tish

Possible shower

15 °C - 24 °C


----------



## Ruthanne

Nicer today than the past few days--it was 43 F.  Some wind but not as bad as yesterday.  Supposed to have another day like today tomorrow and then Friday back to being colder in the 30s F.  Maybe a little snow or snow mix tonight.


----------



## Jace

Too d@≠π cold!


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm

15 °C - 26 °C


----------



## hollydolly

Had to defrost the car this morning at 11am... the ice was solid and thick.... . It turned into a beautiful blue cloudless sky but very cold... Now it;'s gone 9.30pm and it around 2 deg c...just turned the heating on low in the outbuildings because it's going to be below freezing through the night


----------



## mrstime

Its 37.7 F. which is much warmer than it has been.  Our main bathroom froze up, and that really bothered me since I get up an hour or 2 before DH, I keep my puffers there and I do my hair there too. Not to mention the usual. So I really missed it, we have had almost a week of above freezing temps, and I have 'my' bathroom back! I hated trying to sneak into our bathroom to pee without waking him. It seems I am a klutz.


----------



## Serenity4321

So excited with 50 and 60-degree weather now in Florida  ...The hot humid summers are not always easy


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm

17 °C - 29 °C


----------



## oldpop

Fair to middling.


----------



## JustBonee

Hot today ... high 70's  ....... tomorrow & Sunday back down to freezing again!


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

16 °C - 28 °C


----------



## Rah-Rah

It is very cold today (20 degrees Fahrenheit) and snow is on the horizon for tomorrow.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

17 °C - 31 °C


----------



## Marie5656

*Rumor has it there is a snowstorm brewing. To start later tonight and into tomorrow.  Right now, light snow. And single didgit temps*


----------



## Gemma

Snowing, dumping about 2" per hour.  

Clean-up should  be fun tomorrow.  Dealing with over a foot of snow and winds gusting between 35-50 MPH.


----------



## palides2021

Snowing here, too. Stay warm, for those of you living in cold conditions!!


----------



## Tish

Showers

18 °C - 21 °C


----------



## debodun

There was actually a rumble of thunder just now and I haerd rain pelting against the window!


----------



## Tish

Possible shower

13 °C - 19 °C


----------



## Mizmo

Brrrrrrr......ok for snow people......


----------



## Tish

Possible shower

13 °C - 20 °C


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

12 °C - 21 °C


----------



## PamfromTx

47°F


----------



## Rah-Rah

It is currently 31 degrees Fahrenheit and dropping. It is suppose to go down to 15 degrees over night.


----------



## hollydolly

35 degrees F here... dark, cold, and  the wind has dropped from earlier today


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

13 °C -23 °C


----------



## bingo

Been freezing cold...days...sun's  out...but still freezing


----------



## Irwin

34° with a bit of snow right now. That's what was forecasted and that's what's happening. All hope is lost. All we can do now is drink margaritas!


----------



## Rah-Rah

It is cold. 22 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Murrmurr

A storm is just rolling in. Thunder, distant flashes of lightening, the wind is picking up, but no rain. Yet.

I'm gonna shut my PC down in a few.


----------



## Sliverfox

A  sunny,,, -4.
Ground is  still snow covered,, Mac  didn't like the cold.


----------



## Geezer Garage

High of 81 today here on the big island. Taking the ferry back to Culebra, after a weeks holiday, and a little shopping, and a fair amount of hiking, and a wee bit of partying.  Mike


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

13 °C - 26 °C


----------



## Sliverfox

Cold.


----------



## Pappy

FLORIDA???


----------



## hollydolly

Overcast and  5 deg c


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

15 °C - 27 °C


----------



## Rah-Rah

It is Partly Cloudy at 35 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Pinky

-7Celsius, feels like -10C .. been snowing all day. Seems like it may continue through the night.


----------



## Gemma

A beautiful sunny day, today.  Reached 38ºF (3C)  Spent quite a bit of time outdoors enjoying the warmer weather.


----------



## hollydolly

This is the forecast for here as from Monday...







Today it's high 80's here, but it will get steadily more hot as the weekend goes on and into next week


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> This is the forecast for here as from Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today it's high 80's here, but it will get steadily more hot as the weekend goes on and into next week


Holly, I've been thinking about you when reading reports about the heatwave in England.  One reported that roughly 5% of the houses in England have AC.


----------



## terry123

We are getting a break here in Houston.  Temps to be in middle 90's for the weekend then back to triple digits next week.


----------



## hollydolly

This is my daughters' mountain Land in Malaga Spain today...











the kennels have had to be evacuated 

..and this is where I stayed sometimes  when I visited my DD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



below is Gironde France ...


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Holly, I've been thinking about you when reading reports about the heatwave in England.  One reported that roughly 5% of the houses in England have AC.


5% ..?..yep they'll be the mega rich..


----------



## Pinky




----------



## GAlady




----------



## StarSong

Oh my gosh, @hollydolly, those photos really do bring the wildfire and climate change message home, don't they? 

Most creatures on this planet are going to be screwed if humans don't figure something out, and fast. The sixth great extinction is already in progress.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Windy with showers

4 °C - 12 °C

Now 9.0°C


----------



## Furryanimal

it is a bit warm.......


----------



## Capt Lightning

Met office for this area. 'X' marks roughly where I live.  Tuesday is predicted to be a couple of degrees higher (75-78 F) but much cooler on Wed onwards.


----------



## Tish

Cloudy  

2 °C ~ 7 °C

Now 4.3°C


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pinky

Very gray, very humid, raining


----------



## Sliverfox

We  have had an all night rain.
My tomatoes  are happy .


----------



## Della

Sending cool rainy Ohio breezes toward all you sweltering folk in places like Texas and London. 
Sit still.


----------



## StarSong

Our headlines say that today could be the UK's hottest day ever.  

Hoping our UK friends are finding ways to keep cool during these record temperatures.


----------



## Pink Biz

_*OLD THREAD! GO TO:*_

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/2022-hows-the-weather-where-you-are.67493/page-58


----------



## Llynn

Coming week predicted to be in mid 80s F. No rain in sight.  That is normal for this time of year in the Pacific NorthWET. July through September is our dry time of the calendar.


----------



## Pink Biz

Pink Biz said:


> _*OLD THREAD! GO TO:*_
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/2022-hows-the-weather-where-you-are.67493/page-58


----------



## hollydolly

*105 deg F today....* went to the park in the nearby town... and walked right around the lakes. Children were supposed to be at school today, but  clearly parents had kept a lot off school..due to the high temps.. makes you wonder what makes them think that if its no safe in school.. that it's safe in the mid-day heat..


----------



## Pink Biz

Pink Biz said:


> _*OLD THREAD! GO TO:*_
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/2022-hows-the-weather-where-you-are.67493/page-58


----------



## Tish

@hollydolly You guys just made the news over here 38°C
Never have I heard about it getting so hot over there.


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny

-2 °C ~ 9 °C

Now -3.3°C


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> *105 deg F today....* went to the park in the nearby town... and walked right around the lakes. Children were supposed to be at school today, but  clearly parents had kept a lot off school..due to the high temps.. makes you wonder what makes them think that if its no safe in school.. that it's safe in the mid-day heat..


If schools aren't air conditioned, it's probably a lot cooler outside.  I don't know how your schools are constructed, but masonry buildings behave like chimneys in extreme heat.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> If schools aren't air conditioned, it's probably a lot cooler outside.  I don't know how your schools are constructed, but masonry buildings behave like chimneys in extreme heat.


schools and offices are air conditioned


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> scchols and offices are air conditioned


In that case, it would seem schools would be a safer place than outdoors in the blazing sun!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Strangely, a stiff breeze has just blown up, so we've shut the windows.  The forecast rain hasn't arrived, so it looks as if I will have to water the garden tomorrow.


----------



## Bellbird

Rain, rain rain and more rain.  But after a few very dry summers, it is welcome.,


----------



## Just Jeff

debodun said:


> We got about an inch of heavy, wet slush overnight. Hard to shovel - it sticks to the blade. I walked over to the library this morning and it seemed mild for this time of year - it's just above freezing right now. More snow predicted for tomorrow afternoon.


It's just like that a few places right now,  

but here in mid-usa it is way way way too hot to think about much.

Just 'cool'
to remember snow and ice and such ...


----------



## RadishRose

90 f right now.


----------



## Knight

Homes on Lake Erie Completely Iced Over After Blizzard

Weather like this was a major reason for retiring where this wouldn't happen. 


Story by Kyle Koster • Yesterday 11:33 AM

It's already been quite a winter for areas that get lake effect snow. And it's not even the New Year. The latest system to sweep through the Great Lakes region made travel impossible and, sadly, turned deadly far too often. It's tough to appreciate the power of blizzards because they don't showcase their power immediately like other natural disasters. But the slow-moving effects are no less striking.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...pc=U531&cvid=04f65afe5d9b4fa3bdf0aaadef03e97a

Here this is average for this time of year. 
Thursday, December 29
8:45 am
48°
Mostly Cloudy
0%
SE 5 mph

I like the seasons of warm, warmer, hot hotter.


----------



## RadishRose

Knight said:


> Homes on Lake Erie Completely Iced Over After Blizzard
> 
> Weather like this was a major reason for retiring where this wouldn't happen.
> 
> 
> Story by Kyle Koster • Yesterday 11:33 AM
> 
> It's already been quite a winter for areas that get lake effect snow. And it's not even the New Year. The latest system to sweep through the Great Lakes region made travel impossible and, sadly, turned deadly far too often. It's tough to appreciate the power of blizzards because they don't showcase their power immediately like other natural disasters. But the slow-moving effects are no less striking.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...pc=U531&cvid=04f65afe5d9b4fa3bdf0aaadef03e97a
> 
> Here this is average for this time of year.
> Thursday, December 29
> 8:45 am
> 48°
> Mostly Cloudy
> 0%
> SE 5 mph
> 
> I like the seasons of warm, warmer, hot hotter.


Wow, the icing in that link is horrific. Hope there's no floods when it melts.


----------



## RadishRose

CT is at 49F and sunny!


----------



## Lilac

Just looked at the link.  Amazing what Mother Nature is capable of.  It didn't look real at all, but like an ice sculpture of a miniature town at first.

Today started out sunny with a few clouds @ 44F.  Now its 50F & overcast.  Low tonight of 49F with light rain late.  The 2" snow we got will be melting & should be gone by New Years with temps in the low to mid 50s with rain the next few days.


----------



## SeniorBen

It snowed last night. We got about 8" where I am, just south of Denver. I'm sitting in my enclosed patio and drinking a cup of coffee as I type this, looking out the window at the winter wonderland, thinking about what a pain in the %$#@! it's going to be to shovel the sidewalk this afternoon. But at least I can appreciate it now and the fact that I don't have to go anywhere.


----------



## Pauline1954

62 central Arkansas.


----------



## Pauline1954

62 Central Arkansas. See the meme.


----------



## Lewkat

Very mild and sunny in NJ.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

L 14 °C - H 23 °C

Now 14.0°C


----------



## dobielvr

Currently 50*
Raining and more rain...


----------



## oslooskar

89 F Possibly some rain tomorrow.


----------



## StarSong

Rain today and tomorrow, then a few day break before the next storm comes, bringing rain from Saturday through Tuesday.


----------

